# Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2011)

*Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Es reicht.

Sicherlich bin ich nicht der einzige, dem das in letzter Zeit aufgefallen ist, sicherlich bin ich nicht der einzige, den das stört und vermutlich gibt's auch ein paar, denen das egal ist oder es sogar noch gefällt. Ich rede von den dramatisch gesunkenen Niveau/Andersausrichtung/nennt-es-wie-ihr-wollt der Main, der Webseite im Allgemeinen. 

Ja, ich habe meinen Account wieder "aktiviert", um meine Frustration hier kundzutun, aber nicht als wieder aktiver Poster, nur damit ihr es wisst (...denn das neue Forendesign sieht immernoch beknackt aus).

Auch wenn ich das Forum an sich seit der Umstellung auf die neue vBulletin-Version boykottiere so bin ich immernoch ein Leser des Magazins und der Main, da mich News und Artikel interessieren. Artikel und News, z.B. über...hmmm....lasst mich überlegen...ahh richtig!*PC*, *Games*, und *Hardware*! _Nicht_ über Werbeanzeigen, irgendwelche zusammengewürfelte "Top-Listen" über teils hanebüchene Themen, die ja fast schon von Hugo Egon Balder stammen könnten (die besten/schlechtesten/dümmsten/beliebtesten/sexuell erregtesten....etc.) und vor allem, und damit meine ich auch vor allem, keine News bzw. Artikel über Themen, die *schlichtweg nichts* mit dem Thema dieser Website zu tun haben. Was interessiert es mich, ob die Russen irgendwo eine Rakete ins All schießen? Oder ob in der Wüste von Afrika eine Bowlingkugel einschlägt? Natürlich interessiert mich sowas als wissenschaftlich und politisch offener Mensch durchaus auch, aber das guck' ich mir dann nicht auf einer Hardware-Seite an, sondern im Spiegel, auf Welt Online oder in der Zeitung. Aber ich verstehe, sowas bringt euch nunmal Klicks ein, ihr facht damit Diskussionen an und ihr müsst euch damit im Groben und Ganzen an den neuen Kurs halten, den Computec seit dem Rückgang der Auflagen von Fachzeitschriften in den letzten Jahren, eingeschlagen hat. Ein Kurs, der zur seriösen Verarmung nicht nur ihrer Webseiten sondern auch mancher Magazine geführt hat. Das PCGH-Magazin hat sich zwar (zum Glück!) nicht verändert, aber die PC Games ist seither schlichtweg zum Seiten raufen geworden. Das habe ich spätestens dann gemerkt, als ihr das Forum optisch wie teilweise auch inhaltlich an ein gewisses soziales Netzwerk ausgerichtet habt. Damit und mit den lächerlichen Artikeln auf der Main habt ihr nicht nur mich, sondern auch die anderen, altbekannten Veteranen vergrault, ihr habt alles kaputt gemacht, was ein Großteil der früher hier aktiven User gemocht haben. Oder wie erklärt ihr es euch, dass sich hier kaum noch ein altes Gesicht blicken lässt? Wenn ich mir die Forenbeiträge/Threads durchlese, kenne ich kaum einen mehr wieder, nur gelegentlich stolpere ich über einen "alten Hasen", der auch schon vor 2, 3 Jahren hier gerne sein Unwesen trieb. 

*IHR KÖNNT KEIN FORUM UMSTELLEN, OHNE EIN PAAR ALTE FANS ZU FEINDEN ZU MACHEN*

Natürlich ist die PCGH-Seite nicht die einzige Seite, lese ich mir GamesAktuell oder PC Games durch erwarten mich noch kuriosere und sinnlosere Themen, als hier. Und euer "Dann-lest-es-halt-nicht"-Argument könnt ihr bitte stecken lassen. Wenn einer auf offener Straße die Hose runterlässt und zu Strullern anfängt, soll ich dann auch "halt-einfach-wegschauen?" 

- Soll ich einfach wegschauen, wenn eine meiner früheren Lieblingswebseiten sich selbst ruiniert?
- Soll ich einfach wegschauen, wenn die News hier an Bild.de erinnern?
- Soll ich einfach wegschauen, wenn Werbung hier als Artikel getarnt auf der Main präsentiert wird?
- Soll ich einfach wegschauen, wenn der Computec-Verlag ihren Publikationen jegliche Seriösität raubt und Leute, wie die PC Games-Chefredakteuerin, das auch noch gut heißen?

Doch das beste ist ja das: Ich bin tatsächlich nicht der einzige "Veteran", den das massiv stört - ich habe in den letzten Monaten hier viel miterlebt, wie sich auch andere alte Hasen aufgeregt haben (ich weiß, dass auch manche von denen recht ausfällig geworden sind) und sogar ihren Account haben löschen lassen. Auch wenn natürlich schade, hoffentlich schauen ein paar von denen trotzdem ab und zu hier vorbei und lesen evtl. meine Kritik. Es ist jedoch seltsam, dass der Forenleitung das mehr oder weniger völlig egal ist, wie alte Forenmember, die schließlich dabei geholfen haben, das Forum populär zu machen, sich über den momentanen Zustand beschweren, so nach dem Motto: "uuh, es melden sich ja täglich neue User an, wofür brauchen wir dann die alten?"

An die "neueren" User, die mich nicht kennen:

Ich war früher hier einer der umtriebigeren und bekannten User in diesem Forum, kannte es sogar aus der archaischen, fast vergessenen Zeit, als PCGH und PCGH eXtreme getrennt waren. Auch wenn manche von euch nicht wissen bzw verstehen, woran ich mich hier aufrege, so seht das hier bitte nicht als einsame Hasstirade an.

An die, die schon länger dabei sind und mich noch kennen:

Ihr wisst, dass ich mich selten mit was hinter dem Berg halte und ihr wisst hoffentlich auch, warum und weshalb ich mich hier aufrege.

Sorry, aber  ebnen nicht mehr so wirklich.

P.S: Ich mache das hier nicht nur aus Frustration, sondern auch aus Angst, nämlich, dass diese Seite hier total unten ankommen könnte und gänzlich nicht mehr das bleibt, was sie vorher war: Seriös, fachgebunden und ehrlich.

P.P.S: Nein, ich habe meinen PC immernoch nicht aufgerüstet


----------



## sfc (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Es gibt eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit, wie Internetseiten ohne Anzeigen  und Klickthemen (wobei sie auch mit meistens noch mehr kosten als einbringen) auskommen: Man führt ein Bezahlsystem ein. Aber das  versuch mal. Da stehtse doch sofort auf einer STufe mit Hitler und  Stalin und bist mit einem Schlag alles Leser los. Würdest du für PCGH.de  beispielsweise 5 Euro im Monat bezahlen? Oder für bestimmte  Praxsithemen wir nen CPU-Test 20 Cent? 

Solange man ohne Gegenleistung abgreift, wird man ja wohl noch mit ein  paar Kompromissen leben können. Sind hier und da ein paar Anzeigen (die  als solche gekennzeichnet sind) und wissenschaftliche Beiträge wirklich  so schrecklich? Das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau. 
Die PC Games Print lese ich wie deren Website nicht, kann also nicht beurteilen, ob sie  qualitativ abgenommen hat. Mir ist lediglich bekannt, das deren Auflage  wie bei allen Print-Medien massiv abgenommen hat. Und wenn die sinkt  kommt nicht nur weniger Geld durch den Verkauf rein, sondern auch durch  Anzeigen. Langfristig ist so kein Höchstniveau zu halten. Das merkt man  derzeit bei etlichen journalistischen Produkten. Da sollte man aber nich  immer den schwarzen Peter bei der pösen, pösen Presse und den noch  pöseren Konzernen suchen, sondern vielleicht auch mal über den eigenen  Schatten springen und sich fragen, ob man die Umstände nicht  möglicherweise selbst herbeigeführt hat. Mich grauts jedenfalls vor dem endgültigen Aus der Print-Medien. Würde die nicht noch ihre zugehörigen Internetseiten mitdurchfüttern, gäbe es im Internet schon längst keinen Journalismus mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich habe die PCGH schon seit fast 6 Jahren abonniert, genauso wie die PC Games und die Games Aktuell (damals hieß sie noch Video Games aktuell). Die Auflagen der GameStar sind auch massiv gesunken, sogar noch massiver als die der PC Games, und trotzdem haben die keine News auf Bild-Nivau, ebenso liegt die Qualität ihrer Tests und Artikel im Magazin weit über dem der PC Games. 

Früher gings hier auch ohne diesen Mist, die Seite scheint mehr aktive User als sonst zu haben, und genau deswegen frag' ich mich ja: Was soll der Unsinn mit diesen bescheuerten News-Artikeln? 
Bin mir sicher, dass das Kosten-Argument auch von den Redakteuren kommen wird, aber PCGH.de ist nunmal die _einzige _Website, die diesen Quatsch in diesem Maße publiziert. 

Ich glaube, dass hier nur irgendwelche Leute engagiert wurden, die vor lauter Enthusiasmus alle nur möglichen "interessanten" Themen auf die Main bringen. Und nein, genau diese Themen sind eben *nicht* gesondert markiert, ist mir zumindest nie aufgefallen. 

Ich meine, wenn das so weitergeht, kann ich ja auch gleich bei ComputerBild.de weitermachen, irgendwann macht das keinen Unterschied mehr.

P.S: Es ist strenggenommen nicht wirklich Bild-Niveau, wenn man wissenschaftliche Beiträge auf eine Hardware-Seite bringt, sondern Bild-Niveau, wenn die wissenschaftlichen Beiträge selbst auf Bild-Niveau sind.


----------



## Yellowbear (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

_Two-Face_, ich bin noch nicht lange im Forum angemeldet, aber ich lese die News schon etwas länger. Auch mir ist der schleichende Niveauabfall nicht entgangen.

_sfc_ hat jedoch Recht: Die Seite muss zwangsläufig andere Einnahmequellen finden, wenn die Redakteure in einigen Jahren nicht arbeitslos werden sollen. Zur Zeit bietet das Internet nicht viele Möglichkeiten, kostenlosen Inhalt anzubieten und trotzdem daran zu verdienen. Werbung schalten ist bisher das einfachste und einzige(?) Mittel. Damit diese Werbung oft genug gesehen wird, muss man eben Artikel mit Stichworten von allgemeinem Interesse schreiben. Es ist kein Zufall, dass viele Meldungen sinngemäß "iPhone vs. _RandomSmartphone_" lauten, denn diese Artikel werden möglicherweise nicht nur von Stammlesern, sondern auch über Google gefunden, folglich sehen mehr Leute die Werbung.

Ich persönlich habe schon seit einigen Monaten damit begonnen, auf meinen Lieblingsseiten den Adblocker abzuschalten (sogar auf Youtube, so nervig es auch sein mag). Ich habe sogar damit angefangen, absichtlich auf für mich uninteressante Werbung zu klicken, auch wenn das nicht Sinn der Sache ist, sondern einfach um einen kleinen Beitrag zur entsprechenden Website beizutragen.
Wir können von Glück sagen, dass viele Nutzer keine AdBlocker kennen und/oder Internet Explorer nutzen, sonst wären hier ziemlich viele Seiten schnell pleite.

Fortschritt ist natürlich und deshalb ist es auch keine Überraschung, dass sich Webseiten wie PCGH an die Gegebenheiten anpassen. Glaub mir, ich habe schon so viele Design-Änderungen in anderen Foren miterlebt und jedes Mal gedacht: "Oh mein Gott, wie häßlich und unübersichtlich!" und habe mich doch jedesmal daran gewöhnt.

Edit: Eigentlich können das nur Gamestar und PC Games selbst wissen. Da wir nicht wissen, wie es jeweils finanziell aussieht, können wir leider keine Aussage treffen. Möglicherweise kann sich die Gamestar mit anderen Regelungen mit Publishern (siehe das Gerücht "Ihr seid doch von EA gekauft" etc.) über Wasser halten oder sie haben höhere Leserzahlen, die allein durch Werbung auf der Website genügend Geld bringen.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

mMn hat PCGH.de (also nicht das Forum) in der Zeit seit ich hierbin eine Zunahme von realtive Unsinnige und zT auch schlechten News gesehen, damit meine ich zB die in der Forscher die Schwerkraft für die Kugel  verntwortlich machen (kann ich gerne rausscuchen falls gewünscht).
In Grund warum ich fast nie auf PCGH schaue sondern nur Im Forum schreibe.

Ich habe nichts gegen Werbung, deswegen ist mein Adblock grundsätzlich aus nur Ghostery  ist an damit sehe ich hier aber trozdem keine Werbung weil PCGH eben Google Analytics, DoubleClick DART und INFOnline einsetzt.
Es gibt HW-Foren bzw Seite  die Werbung auch ohne diese Mittel hinbekommen zB Hardwareluxx - Hardwareluxx (gut auch hier wird  Google Analytics benutzt, aber nicht nur).


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Punkt ist ich beschwere mich weniger über die Werbung, hauptsächlich über das Niveau. News wie "Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Wissenschaftler verdächtigen Schwerkraft" ist ein Schlag unter die Gürtellinie, sieht man ja schon am Titel. Auch den anderen Kram, wie diese Chartlisten, die mich irgendwie immer an die Hit Giganten auf Sat. 1 (oder laufen die auf RTL?) erinnern, hat die Seite nicht nötig, auch nicht die anderen Computec-Seiten, bei denen das z.T. fast noch schlimmer ist als bei PCGH. 

Wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke, würde ich gerne dieses Niveau, wenn unbedingt nötig, sogar gegen mehr Werbung eintauschen.

Ich habe mich damals an die Forenzusammenlegung gewöhnt, weil ich das (im Gegensatz zu sehr vielen anderen Usern damals) nicht wirklich als negativen Schritt empfunden habe, aber man muss sich wirklich nicht an jeden Schwachsinn gewöhnen, sonst führt das irgendwann zu einer Art geschmacklichen Verarmung (man sollte hat schon noch irgendwo individuell sein dürfen). Und dagegen kommt man halt nur an, wenn mans boykottiert, falls auf Verbesserungsvorschläge nicht eingegangen wird (die ich bei der Versionsaktualisierung vor gut einem 3/4 Jahr auch ausführlichst eingebracht habe).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Was genau möchtest du jetzt hören? Eine Webseite muss leider zusehen, dass sie profitabel ist. Mehr kann _ich_ dazu leider nicht sagen. 

MfG,
Raff

PS: Neue Grafikkarte/n gefällig?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest du jetzt hören? Eine Webseite muss leider zusehen, dass sie profitabel ist. Mehr kann _ich_ dazu leider nicht sagen.



...und die letzten paar Möchtegern-Artikel über irgendwelche Astro-Themen machen sie profitabel? Bitte sagt jetzt nicht, dass sich man hier an der Bild orientieren muss, um eine Website profitabel zu machen, denn genau das habt hier im Endeffekt in letzter Zeit getan.

Ersetzt diesen Müll doch meinetwegen durch mehr Werbung, aber bitte entfernt euch wieder von dieser Wegrichtung.


----------



## Ahab (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> P.P.S: Nein, ich habe meinen PC immernoch nicht aufgerüstet


 
Genau DAS war mein ALLER-erster Gedanke!  

Ich kann deine Haltung durchaus nachvollziehen. Die Anzahl News, die mich nicht interessieren (auch derer die im Prinzip nichts mit Hardware zu tun haben...) ist schon spürbar gestiegen. Dieses Board in Gänze zu boykottieren und/oder zum Boykott aufzurufen - dafür reicht es bei mir aber noch lange nicht. 

Fakt ist für mich: solange es hier noch lesenswerte Artikel gibt (und die sind wohl noch zu genüge vorhanden) und der "Spam" nicht Überhand nimmt, bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.  

Ich komme da aber auch von einer ganz anderen Ebene, als du. Die Zusammenlegung beider Foren habe ich, wenn überhaupt, nur noch in Form letzter Zuckungen mitbekommen, die Koexitenz beider Foren rein gar nicht. Daher kann ich nicht wissen, wie es hier "früher" war. Was die Main angeht, so ist das Niveau in der Tat spürbar gesunken. Abgesichts des Drucks, der auf dem gesamten Format PCGH lastet, kann ich da zwar nicht so ganz drüber hinwegsehen, aber ich finde mich einfach damit ab. Denn ich habe hier nach wie vor viel Spaß und mir den verderben zu lassen - da muss einfach mehr passieren. ^^ Nun bin ich wahrscheinlich einfach duldsamer, als du. Ich finde es aber gut, dass du deiner Wut Luft machst. Denn sonst könnten die Verantwortlichen hier ja schnell machen, was sie wollen.  Das machen sie wahrscheinlich sowieso, aber es geht zumindest nicht ohne Widerworte.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

@Two-Face - Naja... das Problem mit dem Niveau ist ja, dass es von den Nutzern selbst bestimmt wird. Zumindest in solchen Rubriken wie eben den _User-News_. Wenn das so von den meisten Leuten angenommen wird, selbst wenn mache Themen eher etwas für die Rumpelkammer sind - was soll man da machen?
Einen Niveau-Beauftragten darauf ansetzen?
Mit den User-News wurde ja auch erstmals hier die "Gefällt mir"-Sache eingeführt. Im Grunde nicht verkehrt - nur zu einseitig. Da wäre es durchaus angebracht, die Sache um einen "Gefällt mir nicht"-Button zu erweitern. Damit hätte man auch die Möglichkeit, den allergrößten Dummfug wenigstens etwas abzustrafen.
Mir persönlich fallen die meisten der erwähnten Kritikpunkte nicht wirklich auf. Im Gegensatz zum erwähnten Struller in der Fußgängerzone, den man kaum übersehen kann, wenn man da herumschlendert, finden die meisten Verbrechen gegen den guten Geschmack hier an Orten statt, die ich sowieso nicht regelmäßig aufsuche.
Auf die Main-Seite gehe ich eigentlich nur, wenn ein Forenbeitrag hier mein Interesse dorthin richtet.
Ähnlich mit den User-News - da stöbere ich auch nicht regelmäßig, nur wenn mir über die forenübersicht mal ein halbwegs interessanter Beitrag dort auffällt.
Und was Soziale Netzwerke angeht: Tja, das ist, wo die Leute sind, ob das dir oder mir gefällt oder nicht. Das ist einfach die normative Kraft des Faktischen.
PCGH möchte/muss die Menschen erreichen - da kann man nicht die Orte ausklammern, an denen sie sich tummeln.
Schließlich ist die Seite hier ja kein Hobbyprojekt oder Wohlfahrtsunternehmen, das darf trotz des familiären Umgangs hier nicht vergessen.
Zur Werbung - da war ich mal der gleichen Meinung wie du, aber inzwischen wurden die Grenzen meiner persönlichen Toleranz überschritten. Das liegt natürlich an den allzu aufdringlichen Methoden, die die meisten ja kennen und deshalb auch nicht weiter durchgekaut werden müssen. Inzwischen lasse ich alles wegputzen, was weggeputzt werden kann.
Bis auf die die diversen Zähl-Scripts - aber die stören ja auch nicht und werden deshalb auch toleriert.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

In den User-News fiel mir nie ein wirklich penetrant schwankendes Niveau auf was die Themen anging, ich rede explizit von der Main. 
Manche regen sich hier brutalst wegen der Werbung auf, naja, ich kenne wesentlich schlimmere Seiten (GMX z.B., der absolute Gipfel der Werbeplakatierung), ich sehe das nicht immer sooooo streng. 

Aber es kotzt (ich kann es offenbar nicht oft genug sagen) das Niveau der News an, auch der News an sich, so viele Rechtschreibfehler hab' ich hier auf der Main noch nie gesehen - und ich war bisher immer jemand, der das nie so ernst gesehen hat, gab hier früher Leute, die ja durch die Decke gesprungen sind, wenn der Artikelschreiber auch nur mal ein Komma vergessen hat. 

Und ich bleibe dabei, News, die völlig am Thema dieser Webseite vorbei sind, braucht's einfach nicht, die anderen Seiten/Foren kommen auch ohne den Quatsch aus und die haben oft sogar weniger aktive Nutzer als PCGH oder teilweise sogar kein Printmedium, wovon die Haupteinnahmen kommen könnten.

Außerdem: Das was mich bei der Umstellung des Forums am meisten gegen den Strich ging, war weniger die Ausrichtung an ein Social Network, sondern die Verschiebung des Profilkastens sowie anderer Gewohnheiten - das hätte schlichtweg nicht sein müssen. Wenn das nicht so gewesen wäre, so wäre ich heute noch ein aktives Mitglied, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> - Soll ich einfach wegschauen, wenn eine meiner früheren Lieblingswebseiten sich selbst ruiniert?
> - Soll ich einfach wegschauen, wenn die News hier an Bild.de erinnern?
> - Soll ich einfach wegschauen, wenn Werbung hier als Artikel getarnt auf der Main präsentiert wird?
> - Soll ich einfach wegschauen, wenn der Computec-Verlag ihren Publikationen jegliche Seriösität raubt und Leute, wie die PC Games-Chefredakteuerin, das auch noch gut heißen?



Hi,

ich komme mal zum Pudels Kern.

- Nein, Du sollst nicht wegschauen. Allerdings liegt das "Ruinieren" wohl im Auge des Betrachters. Die Webseite ist thematisch nicht deckungsgleich mit dem Heft. Das war sie nie und wird sie nie sein. Tablets? Internet? Spielenews? Downloads? Gabs schon immer auf der Webseite und nie in der Form im Heft. IT ist mehr als nur Grafikkarten und Prozessoren.
- Nein, Du sollst nicht wegschauen. Aber entschuldige, wenn ich das so drastisch formuliere: Wenn ich auf Bild.de gehe, sehe ich ganz bestimmt keinen Themenmix und keine Aufmachung von Themen wie auf PCGH.de. PUNKT, ENDE, AUS!
- Nein, Du sollst nicht wegschauen. Aber zeige mir bitte genau einen (!) Artikel, der "als Werbung getarnt auf der Main präsentiert wird". Einen! Nur einen einzigen, auf den diese wenig schmeichelnde Prädikat zutrifft. EINEN!
- Nein, Du sollst nicht wegschauen. Aber was haben wir hier mit einer PC Games-Chefredakteurin zu tun? Ernsthaft? Wenn Du Dich über PC Games (ohne Hardware) aufregen willst, dann solltest Du das dort tun, wo PC Games (ohne Hardware) drauf steht.

Ja, Du betonst, dass es Dir nur um die gute Sache geht. Das finde ich auch gut. Aber Du wirfst uns hier mehr oder deutlich eindeutig Sachen vor, die ich weder nachvollziehen, noch akzeptieren kann, wenn sie in meinen Augen ungerechtfertigt sind.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Nein, Du sollst nicht wegschauen. Allerdings liegt das "Ruinieren" wohl im Auge des Betrachters. Die Webseite ist thematisch nicht deckungsgleich mit dem Heft. Das war sie nie und wird sie nie sein. Tablets? Internet? Spielenews? Downloads? Gabs schon immer auf der Webseite und nie in der Form im Heft. IT ist mehr als nur Grafikkarten und Prozessoren.


Jetzt ignoriere nicht/interpretiere falsch was ich geschrieben hab, ich bezog mich auf Sachen wie die Wissenschaftsbeiträge von neulich, die halt wirklich nichts mit "IT" im engeren Sinn zu tun haben. Und "ruiniert" habt ihr wenn es nach der Meinung anderer User geht, Forum wie Main schon lange.

(Und News zu Tablets hab' ich hier vor 5 Jahren tatsächlich nicht gesehen).



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Nein, Du sollst nicht wegschauen. Aber entschuldige, wenn ich das so drastisch formuliere: Wenn ich auf Bild.de gehe, sehe ich ganz bestimmt keinen Themenmix und keine Aufmachung von Themen wie auf PCGH.de. PUNKT, ENDE, AUS!


Ach, und auf welchem Niveau hat sich dann bitte DAS bewogen? Du hast recht, so eine bescheuerte Überschrift hab' ich wirklich noch nie in der Bild gelesen.


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Nein, Du sollst nicht wegschauen. Aber zeige mir bitte genau einen (!) Artikel, der "als Werbung getarnt auf der Main präsentiert wird". Einen! Nur einen einzigen, auf den diese wenig schmeichelnde Prädikat zutrifft. EINEN!


Eure ganzen Anzeigen sind allesamt Werbung, auch wenn's daneben steht - regt andere mehr auf als mich, brauchst dich bloß mal in anderen Feedback-Threads (wo's oft explizit um die Werbepolitik von PCGH ging) umhören.


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Nein, Du sollst nicht wegschauen. Aber was haben wir hier mit einer PC Games-Chefredakteurin zu tun? Ernsthaft? Wenn Du Dich über PC Games (ohne Hardware) aufregen willst, dann solltest Du das dort tun, wo PC Games (ohne Hardware) drauf steht.


Ich hab' bei PC Games keinen Account, aber ich hab' das nunmal als Beispiel für den von mir angesprochenen Kurs von Computec hergenommen. Und genau den hat die gute Frau Fröhlich in einem gewissen Spiegel-Beitrag sogar verteidigt, wenn man ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen gelesen hat (da ging es um das fallende Niveau des Spielejournalismus und die fallenden Auflagenstatisktiken der betreffenden Fachmagazine).



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, Du betonst, dass es Dir nur um die gute Sache geht. Das finde ich auch gut. Aber Du wirfst uns hier mehr oder deutlich eindeutig Sachen vor, die ich weder nachvollziehen, noch akzeptieren kann, wenn sie in meinen Augen ungerechtfertigt sind.


Wirklich nicht? 
Wieso sind dann die ganzen alten Forenuser weg? Wieso war ich in letzter Zeit nicht der einzige, der sich über das Forum wie Seite beschwert hat? Wieso gehen erfahrene, alte User einfach so? Gewiss nicht alle aus denselben Gründen wie ich, aber das was ich hier mache ist im Endeffekt nur das kundtun, was ich und sich viele andere Member schon länger denken. Auch als "inaktiver" User unterhalte ich mich des öfteren noch mit ein paar alten Bekannten hier.

Seid froh, dass ich das überhaupt mache, viele haben sich hier löschen lassen, ohne zu sagen warum.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> In den User-News fiel mir nie ein wirklich penetrant schwankendes Niveau auf was die Themen anging, ich rede explizit von der Main.


 
Achso... das ist dann wohl bei mir nicht ganz so angekommen.
Mit der main.. naja... das ist dann so eine sache der persönlichen wahrnehmeung - da kann ich mich nicht weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, eben weil ich da nicht so oft schaue.

Die "getarnten" News-Anzeigen - das ist etwas polemisch, "leicht verwechselbar" trifft es wohl eher  - gab es mal, aber nur ganz kurz. Die Sache ist aber bestimmt schon über zwei Jahre her und war auch nicht wirklich dramatisch. Das wurde dann von einigen Usern moniert und die entsprechenden Beiträge wurden dann auch praktisch sofort eindeutig gekennzeichnet. Und das hat sich zumindest in meiner Rezeption bis heute nicht geändert.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich glaube da hat jemand seine Weihnachtsgeschenke nicht bekommen und muß sich deswegen  erstmal (andersweitig) auskotzen.



> Seid froh, dass ich das überhaupt mache, viele haben sich hier löschen lassen, ohne zu sagen warum.


Dafür kommen dann wieder 100 neue...

Und noch was zu den News: ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn hier auch mal Themen aufgegriffen werden welche nicht mit PCGH zu tun haben.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hat jemand seine Weihnachtsgeschenke nicht bekommen und muß sich deswegen erstmal (andersweitig) auskotzen.


Jupp, ich habe nichts bekommen, weil ich so ein böser Bengel war.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dafür kommen dann wieder 100 neue...


Ach nee, genau das, was ich über die Forenleitung gesagt habe. 

P.S: Du musst natürlich nicht meiner Ansicht über den aktuellen Zustand von PCGH/PCGHX.de sein, aber ich habe erläutert warum, niemanden beleidigt und bin auch nicht ausfällig geworden, so wie manch anderer User vor mir. Darum brauchst mich nicht blöd von der Seite anzumachen, nur weil sich mal einer gegen was auflehnt.

...zumal du das dann auch zu den anderen Leuten sagen musst, denen das in letzter Zeit mächtig auf den Wecker geht.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Das sich manche News wie Werbung liest, liegt manchmal wohl schlicht daran, dass man eben mangels anderer Quellen nur eben das hat, was die Hersteller/Anbieter der Presse an Informationsmaterial geben. Das es nicht die die Meinung des jeweiligen Redakteurs ist, lässt sich aber meist dem Kontext entnehmen.
Ansonsten kann ich mich nicht wirklich an News-Themen entsinnen, die nicht in irgendeiner Weise einen Bezug zu IT haben, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen. Die paar Ausnahmen hatten dann aber eine recht große gesellschaftliche Relevanz.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

@Two-Face: Ok, wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen. Aber diese Meckerreien nerven ein wenig.

Ich finde gut was die PCGH Online Redaktion alles an News verfasst und auch Tests online gestellt werden. Gebe nämlich zu die Printmedien nicht zu kaufen. 
Die könnten auch sagen "wir machen das nicht, kauft euch gefälligst unsere Zeitschrift oder laßt es".

Und von Bild ist das hier noch meilenweit entfernt finde ich. Auch wenn man vielleicht ein Artikel fehlerhaft ist oder so. Oder reisserisch rüberkommt.
Oder manche Schlagzeilen einen nicht in das Themenumfeld passen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Welche Meckereien?

Wenn ich zu jemand hingeh' und sage "Dein Haarschnitt gefällt mir nicht, deine Schuhe sehen zum Kotzen aus und dein Hemd ist mal sowas von daneben" dann ist das Meckern.

Wenn ich jemand erläutere, was mich stört, warum und wie es vielleicht bessere wäre, dann ist das nicht Meckern, sondern Kritik.

Was soll ich denn sonst machen, wenn mich was aufregt?  Mich in die Ecke verkriechen und heulen, nur damit ich anderen nicht mit meinem vermeintlichen "Gemeckere" auf den Senkel gehe?

Zu Meckern hab' ich noch gar nicht angefangen, zur Diva werde ich erst, wenn's ums Bier geht (fragt da mal ein paar andere).

Ich habe gelernt, dass es besser ist, sich über das zu äußern was einem nicht passt anstatt verzweifelt oder selbstbemitleidend zurückzuziehen oder zu schmollen.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Vielleicht sollte man wieder auf das eigentliche Thema kommen. 

Deshalb werfe ich mal ganz knapp in den Raum:
Bild-Level - nein
Klickhascherei - ja. Aber nicht wilddramatisch - das gehört einfach zur Natur der Sache


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Sorry, aber mir geht's nunmal auf dem Wecker, wenn sich ein paar Leute abfällig äußern, nur weil mal jemand seine Meinung sagen möchte und die halt mal zufällig nicht der der anderen entspricht (bin das aber mitlerweile schon fast gewohnt).

Punkt ist, mich regen die themenfremden Artikel auf der Main auf, eben das mit den Sojus-Raketen, dem Kugel-in-Namibia-Unsinn und den anderen Kram da, das gab's früher auch schon mal soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß. Und das wird garantiert noch mehr werden, also Einzelfälle sind das mit Sicherheit nicht. Und nochmehr stört mich die Qualität eben jener, vielleicht ist nicht jeder Newsschreiber geeignet für sowas.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mir geht's nunmal auf dem Wecker, wenn sich ein paar Leute abfällig äußern, nur weil mal jemand seine Meinung sagen möchte und die halt mal zufällig nicht der der anderen entspricht (bin das aber mitlerweile schon fast gewohnt).


Entschuldigung. Das mit den Weihnachtsgeschenken hat dich wohl härter getroffen als ich dachte.
Ich habe nichts gegen andere Meinungen, nur manchmal gegen die Art und Weise wie sie rübergebracht werden.



> Punkt ist, mich regen die themenfremden Artikel auf der Main auf, eben das mit den Sojus-Raketen, dem Kugel-in-Namibia-Unsinn und den anderen Kram da, das gab's früher auch schon mal soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß. Und das wird garantiert noch mehr werden, also Einzelfälle sind das mit Sicherheit nicht. Und nochmehr stört mich die Qualität eben jener, vielleicht ist nicht jeder Newsschreiber geeignet für sowas.


 Bei der Vielfalt an News finde ich das nicht schlimm. Die meisten News drehen sich immer noch um Hardware. Du mußt sie ja nicht lesen. Ich finde sie interessant und lese sie zwischendurch mal ganz gerne.

Und ich finde es eben nicht selbstverständlich das PCGH das alles kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt. Klar ist da auch Selbstzweck irgendwo bei (Popularität etc), aber Werbung sehe ich hier auch kaum. Vielleicht liegt das ja auch an meinen Adblock oder NoScript, keine Ahnung.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich muss leider sagen das ich dem TE recht gebe. Gehts mir um News schaue ich nach wie vor täglich auf computerbase und lese mir nach Auswahl bei den knappen aber präzisen Überschriften durch was mich interessiert.
Bei PCGH hab ich das schon aufgegeben, die interessanten Themen bekomm ich nur über die Diskussionsthemen im Forum mit(Neue Beiträge) und alles was wenig kommentiert wurde fällt leider meist hinten runter.
Einfach deshalb weil die PCGH Mainpage so dermaßen überladen ist das ich pro sinnvoller News 1-3 finde, die mich zwar auch interessieren mögen, allerdings bin ich Klickserien und sonstiges mittlerweile sehr leid, da mir das Design auch nicht wirklich zusagt. Mit dem Forendesign hab ich aber kein Problem, das mag ich so und bin es auch so gewöhnt.
Aber wäre es denn nicht möglich das man die wirklich relevanten News markant in einen Extrakasten packt, also die, die wirklich etwas mit Hardware, Tests etc zu tun haben, und alles was Werbung, Bildserien etc etc ist einfach anders einsreut?
Denn wenns zuviel wird, und ich finde es ist aktuell zu viel, bringt das nämlich irgendwann mehr Desinteresse als Klicks. 
Übrigens kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen das man Geld verdienen möchte und muss, aber bitte doch nicht auf Kosten des Niveaus.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

"Rätselhaftes Himmelsleuchten". ;D
Ja, okay - es ist ja nicht so, dass ich deine Kritik nicht nachvollziehen kann. Und es kommt eigentlich auch gar nicht sooo oft vor - aber anscheinend fällt es dir mehr auf.
Ich persönlich hänge das nicht so hoch, ich sehe es eher als Auflockerung - und über manche Sachen muss ich da auch schonmal einfach grinsen. Es sollte nur nicht überhand nehmen. Und bis jetzt tut es das auch nicht - meiner Meinung nach.
Und die erlaube ich mir einfach mal - ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt ein Veteran, aber seit gestern bin ich auch schon in meinem vierten Jahr hier.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bei PCGH hab ich das schon aufgegeben, die interessanten Themen bekomm ich nur über die Diskussionsthemen im Forum mit(Neue Beiträge) und alles was wenig kommentiert wurde fällt leider meist hinten runter.


 Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Ich lese von einen anderen Forum aus die News(welche mich interessieren) und gelange über den Artikel zum Diskussionsthread. Dort gebe ich dann ab und zu meinen Senf ab.


----------



## zøtac (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich kann Two-Face nur zustimmen. Bin zwar noch nicht so lange dabei, aber lang genug um zu sehen das statt auf Qualität immer mehr auf Quantität gesetzt wird bei den News...


----------



## OctoCore (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Okay - bei aller Kritik - die muss eben manchmal sein.
Zumindest wird sie ernst genommen - wenn auch nicht immer angenommen. 
Und man stellt sich ihr hier auch - sogar an Weihnachten(!).
Respekt!
Sowas ist nicht selbstverständlich und schon allein deshalb wert, nicht beleidigt und frustriert abzudackeln.
Es besteht immer Hoffnung.
In diesem Sinne: Jedem hier noch ein entspanntes Rest-Fest!


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Übrigens kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen das man Geld verdienen möchte und muss, aber bitte doch nicht auf Kosten des Niveaus.


 
Absolut richtig, genau meine Botschaft auf den Punkt gebracht.

Und ja, mir war schon im Vornherein klar: "An Weihnachten, muss das sein?" Hab' mir schon gedacht, dass das nicht die beste Zeit für sowas ist.

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist: Ich habe früher, als die Welt hier für mich noch in Ordnung war, mich NIE über PCGH in irgend' einer Weise beschwert oder aufgeregt, nichtmal als die Moderatoren ab und zu mal zu hart durchgegriffen haben. Aber wenn ich mich mal beschwere so scheint das manchen nicht wirklich zu passen.

Kann auch sein, dass mein Standpunkt was mit meinem typischem Resort-Denken zu tun hat - meiner Meinung nach gehört der Wirtschafts/Politik-Bereich genauso wie das Film/Musik-Unterforum komplett von hier und von anderen Hardware-Foren verbannt oder zumindest in die Rumpelkammer verschoben. Aber darüber müsste man jetzt eine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen, die völlig am Thema vorbei gehen würde, daher: Lassen wir das 
lieber.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen andere Meinungen, nur manchmal gegen die Art und Weise wie sie rübergebracht werden.



Dann hätte ich gerne mal deine Meinung zu dem Typen gehört, der sich hier vor einigen Wochen derbst über Moderation und Forenleitung ausgelassen und mit Beleidigungen und Fäkalbezeichnungen nur so um sich geworfen hat.


----------



## Ueshiba (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich finde "Two-Faces" Kritik durchaus verständlich...auch wenn ich mich erst seit kurzem zum Forum angemeldet habe, lese ich die Seite schon seit einer Weile.

mMn auch entfernt sich PCGH schon ein wenig seinem ursprünglichem "Sinn" bzw. "Thema", nähmlich PCs, Games und der entsprechenden Hardware...Konsolen, iNews und Co, naja, ist jetzt für mich nicht schlimm, brauch ich hier aber nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Das mit der Metallkugel stand doch auch in der Bild. Hat irgendwer mal verlinkt. 

Bezüglich News generell:
2/3 davon lese ich 1-3 Tage vorher bei den User-News, oder auf anderen Seiten, also sieht das halt nicht nach viel Arbeit aus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Dezember 2011)

Das sind mal wiwder so Aussagen, die ich liebe. Pauschal, ohne Beleg. Einfach so dahin gesagt. Für mich leider komplett wertlos.


----------



## thysol (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich sehe das ganze jetzt nicht so eng wie der TE, aber was ist das denn für ein Titel:

Mysteriöse Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft -

Der Titel war ja wirklich Bild-Niveau. Ich finde die Weltraum News jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber warum solche Titel?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Was heißt pauschal ohne Beleg? Noch konkreter kann man es nicht machen, ich hab' die Kritikpunkte angebracht und so gut es ging Beispiele dazu gemacht, warum und was genau stört. Und genau das ergibt nunmal einen subjektiven Gesamteindruck, den man nunmal nicht konkret ausdrücken kann und jeder anders emfpindet, aber viele offenbar genauso wie ich. Wenn ich es jetzt ganz sentimental ausdrücken darf: Die Seele von PCGH ist irgendwie einfach nicht mehr da.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Hier mal ein paar Bsp
1)
Mysteriöse Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft - Recht bescheurte Überschrift
2) Die ganzen Anzeigen auf der Main zB das hier:So können Sie Ihr Weihnachtsgeld bei Amazon sinnvoll investieren [Anzeige] - amazon (ich kenne sowas von anderen Seiten nicht, außerdem sind sie schlecht zu erkennen)
3) Die Nennung von Aplle in gefühlt 95% aller News zu Smartphones und Tablets
3)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Bezüglich News generell: 2/3 davon lese ich 1-3 Tage vorher bei den User-News, oder auf anderen Seiten, also sieht das halt nicht nach viel Arbeit aus.


Wir haben oft exklusives Material oder als erste, seien es Hardware-News oder Artikel. Deine Aussage ist schlicht falsch - außer du liest sehr wenige sehr individuelle Meldungen. Und der Vorwurf, wir hätten nicht viel Arbeit, ist an Absurdität kaum zu überbieten, das möchte ich einfach mal gesagt haben.


----------



## Ueshiba (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

iNews: Suche/Suchfunktion auf PC Games Hardware Online = 1403 Treffer


----------



## OctoCore (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Solche Titel wie der mit der Metallkugel fallen bei mir unter den Begriff "Satirische Übertreibung" in Anspielung auf typische BLUT-Zeitung-Schlagzeilen. Aber so ist das eben mit dem Humor - der kommt nicht überall an.
Wer solche (mit Sicherheit beabsichtigte) reißerische Meldungen auf die Goldwaage legt, ist selbst schuld.
Ich fand es witzig - allerdings hat mich noch nie jemand dadurch beleidigt, indem er (oder sie) mir einen hohen humoristischen Anspruch unterstellt hat.

Nachtrag: Das ich mich nicht darüber aufrege, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass die von Two-Face angesprochenen Punkte nicht vorhanden sind. Das sind sie (mal abgesehen von dem "Anzeigen"-Vorwurf, das sehe ich nicht) sehr wohl. Wenn Thilos Kommentar (haltlos etc.) auf diese Punkte gemünzt war, dann grenzt das fast schon an Realitätsverweigerung.


----------



## Blutengel (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Haachjee, wenn ich diesen Thread lese komm ich mir vor wie in einem anderen Forum, in dem ich seit über 3 Jahren täglich bin! Die "Alten" jammern herum das es nicht mehr so ist wie vor Jahren etc.

Alles ändert sich, neue Dinge kommen und gehen im Halbjahresrythmus und die alten Hasen schaffen es nicht sich anzupassen, bzw. weigern sich Anpassung zu betreiben. Und wenn halt mal n paar Prozentpunkte der Themen etwas "unpassend" sind, wenn interessierts? Ich lese was ich für lesenswert erachte, der Rest ist mir so hoch wie breit!

Die Teilnehmer einer Gemeinschaft sind das Interessante und nicht ein auf biegen und brechenendes Festhalten an den "guten alten Zeiten"!


----------



## Milchbubi (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Hallo Two-Face und alle PCGHler,

ich finde es sehr gut von dir, dass du einer der wenigen bist, die Ihre Kritik an PCGH kund tun, denn "Kritik ist notwendig und Heilsam" (wie es einmal ein aufrechter SPD Abgeordneter 1933 sagte, ich aber seinen Namen vergessen habe).
ABER:

ich finde deine Ausführungen doch sehr stark überzogen und z.T. auch durchaus beleidigend, weshalb du dich doch bitte etwas zügeln solltest.

nun zum Thema:
Was mich am meisten in letzter Zeit an der Webseite nervt, sind die vielen RECHTSCHREIBFEHLER in den Artikeln. Natürlich kann es vorkommen, dass man sich einmal vertippt, das passiert jedem, jedoch sollte man sich wenigstens die Mühe machen, sich seinen Text vor dem Klick auf den Abschicken-Button noch einmal durchzulesen, sodass zumindest keine zwei bis drei Fehler in einem Satz vorkommen!!


Grüße

Milchbubi


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir haben oft exklusives Material oder als erste, seien es Hardware-News oder Artikel. Deine Aussage ist schlicht falsch - außer du liest sehr wenige sehr individuelle Meldungen. Und der Vorwurf, wir hätten nicht viel Arbeit, ist an Absurdität kaum zu überbieten, das möchte ich einfach mal gesagt haben.


2/3 der News die ich hier lese, was in etwa 2/3 eurer News sind und ich habe nur gesagt, dass es nicht nach viel Arbeit aussieht, aber ich kann ab jetzt gerne alles zu den entsprechenden Seiten oder User News verlinken, wenn euch das lieber ist.

Edit, damit du dich nicht angegriffen fühlst:
Ich bin mit dem Grossteil der Hardware News und mit so ziemlich allen Hardware Tests von euch sehr zufrieden, da macht ihr wirklich was Ordentliches.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



> Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level


Hmm... auf der Main ist mir sowieso zu viel Werbung und News die nichts mehr mit PCGH zu tun haben, damit habe ich mich abgefunden weil hier anscheinend zu wenig eingenommen wird.
Ich konzentriere mich sowieso mehr auf das Forum.

Aber man muss sich zb nur mal Computerbase ansehen, dort ist keine Werbung und sind keine unpassenden News, warum eigentlich ist es hier anders ?
Natürlich ernst gemeinte und auch zugleich interessante frage.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Das meist kenne ich auch schon, was mir neu war war zB dieses Raidmax-case
Ansonsnten muss ich Nailgun zustimmen, das meiste erfahre ich woanders.


----------



## sfc (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Computerbase und Co sind aber auch ein Stück weit überschaubarer. PCGH hat Pi mal Daumen fünf Mal so viele News am Tag, die auch oft umfangreicher sind. Zum Beispiel in Form von Spielebenchmarks, die es in der Form da gar nicht gibt.  Im Vergleich zu Hardware-Luxx dürfte der Faktor sogar 10 betragen. Handy-News gibt es übrigens auch bei der Konkurrenz. Grad noch bei CB was von Galaxy XY gelesen. Und was das Gemecker über Konsolen- und Apple-News angeht: Euch ist schon aufgefallen, dass die seit Ewigkeiten unten links abseits in einem eigenen Feld stehen, wo der Blick erst mal gar nicht hinfällt? Ich weiß, dass einige den Einwand "Lest es doch nicht" nicht mehr hören können. Aber wie einfacher soll man es euch noch machen, Themen zu ignorieren, die euch nicht interessieren? Beschwert ihr euch auch beim Zeitungshändler, dass er mehrere Dutzend Magazine im Regal stehen hat, die euch  doch gar nicht interessieren?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Hab grad beim Computerbase Forum geschaut und die haben über 357000 User und davon sind über 57000 aktiv, deshalb würde es sich doch für die viel mehr lohnen, wenn sie mehr allgemeine News bringen.


----------



## Ueshiba (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



sfc schrieb:


> Computerbase und Co sind aber auch ein Stück weit überschaubarer. PCGH hat Pi mal Daumen fünf Mal so viele News am Tag, die auch oft umfangreicher sind. Zum Beispiel in Form von Spielebenchmarks, die es in der Form da gar nicht gibt.  Im Vergleich zu Hardware-Luxx dürfte der Faktor sogar 10 betragen. Handy-News gibt es übrigens auch bei der Konkurrenz. Grad noch bei CB was von Galaxy XY gelesen. Und was das Gemecker über Konsolen- und Apple-News angeht: Euch ist schon aufgefallen, dass die seit Ewigkeiten unten links abseits in einem eigenen Feld stehen, wo der Blick erst mal gar nicht hinfällt? Ich weiß, dass einige den Einwand "Lest es doch nicht" nicht mehr hören können. Aber wie einfacher soll man es euch noch machen, Themen zu ignorieren, die euch nicht interessieren? Beschwert ihr euch auch beim Zeitungshändler, dass er mehrere Dutzend Magazine im Regal stehen hat, die euch  doch gar nicht interessieren?


 
Ja ne is klar, mal eine News ab und zu über iJobs, iPhone oder Handys im großen ganzen geht in Ordnung aber es sind nunmal ein wenig zu viel! Man kommt schon alltäglich nicht an dem SmartHype vorbei, egal wo, sodass man sich doch erhoffen darf auf einer spezifischen Seite für PC zocker davon mal wegzukommen, so mM. Ein Zeitungshändler ist auch nicht auf NUR automagazine, zB, spezialisiert


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Das mit den Apple News ist aber bei allen größeren Seiten so, leider.
ComputerBase ist da auch keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Milchbubi schrieb:


> ich finde deine Ausführungen doch sehr stark überzogen und z.T. auch durchaus beleidigend, weshalb du dich doch bitte etwas zügeln solltest.


 
Ich zügle mich nirgendwo, denn ich war auch nirgendwo beleidigend. Oder was soll jetzt diese Aussage?



Blutengel schrieb:


> Haachjee, wenn ich diesen Thread lese komm ich mir vor wie in einem anderen Forum, in dem ich seit über 3 Jahren täglich bin! Die "Alten" jammern herum das es nicht mehr so ist wie vor Jahren etc.
> 
> Alles ändert sich, neue Dinge kommen und gehen im Halbjahresrythmus und die alten Hasen schaffen es nicht sich anzupassen, bzw. weigern sich Anpassung zu betreiben. Und wenn halt mal n paar Prozentpunkte der Themen etwas "unpassend" sind, wenn interessierts? Ich lese was ich für lesenswert erachte, der Rest ist mir so hoch wie breit!
> 
> Die Teilnehmer einer Gemeinschaft sind das Interessante und nicht ein auf biegen und brechenendes Festhalten an den "guten alten Zeiten"!


 
Deine Aussage kommt mir fast so vor, als ob es generell Schwachsinn ist, sich nicht an manche Sachen zu gewöhnen.
Ich habe mich an Design-Änderungen in GameStar, in HardwareLuxx, in PCGH und ComputerBase gewöhnt, aber irgendwo ist das Fass nunmal voll. Wenn es neue Mode ist, dass alle aus dem Fenster springen, müssen dann alle aus dem Fenster springen? Ich halte es generell für Mist, wenn manche immer sofort als Anpassungswiderspenstig und altmodisch abgestempelt werden, nur weil ihnen mal was neues eben nicht als angebracht vorkommt.

Und ich bin nun wahrlich kein gänzlich konservativer Mensch, ich begrüße natürlich Änderungen, aber nur wenn ich einen Nutzen darin sehe. 


sfc schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass einige den Einwand "Lest es doch nicht" nicht mehr hören können. Aber wie einfacher soll man es euch noch machen, Themen zu ignorieren, die euch nicht interessieren? Beschwert ihr euch auch beim Zeitungshändler, dass er mehrere Dutzend Magazine im Regal stehen hat, die euch doch gar nicht interessieren?


 
Japp, und zwar wenn dieser Zeitungshändler sich auf Fachzeitschriften z.B. im IT-Bereich spezialisiert hat und sonst nix im Angebot hat, aber trotzdem die Bunte oder den Playboy verkauft, denn die hätten dann zwischen PC Welt und Chip nunmal nix zu suchen.


----------



## OctoCore (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich muss meine Computer-Bild auch immer aus den anderen Printverbrechen wie Auto-Bild usw. herausklauben. So ein Ordnungssystem prangere ich an!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich spiele mal mit einem Gedanken....
Ich fände es grandios wenn es einen Button (zb *PCGH-Pur *oder* PCGH-Kern*) auf der Main oben gäbe wo PCGH die News/Artikel in reinster Form zeigen, also ohne unpassende News und Werbe-News.
Wie zb der CPU Button wo nur News über CPU gezeigt wird, also nur mehr die ursprünglichen Kernthemen behandelt werden.

... ich weiß... ich weiß... unrealistisch


----------



## Two-Face (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Computer-Bild auch immer aus den anderen Printverbrechen wie Auto-Bild usw. herausklauben. So ein Ordnungssystem prangere ich an!


Das hat einen ganz simplen Grund: Bild is Bild.


----------



## OctoCore (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

*PCGH-Core* _The REAL Thing!_
for real professionals only

Kinder und Hunde nicht gestattet!​


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe meinen Account wieder "aktiviert", um meine Frustration hier kundzutun, aber nicht als wieder aktiver Poster, nur damit ihr es wisst (...denn das neue Forendesign sieht immernoch beknackt aus).



Jop, es gibt aber Webseiten, die deutlich beschissener aussehen, keine Ahnung, wieso da überhaupt noch welche posten. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Soll ich einfach wegschauen, wenn eine meiner früheren Lieblingswebseiten sich selbst ruiniert?



 No, es ist gut, dass du das mal ansprichst. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch das beste ist ja das: Ich bin tatsächlich nicht der einzige "Veteran", den das massiv stört - ich habe in den letzten Monaten hier viel miterlebt, wie sich auch andere alte Hasen aufgeregt haben (ich weiß, dass auch manche von denen recht ausfällig geworden sind) und sogar ihren Account haben löschen lassen. Auch wenn natürlich schade, hoffentlich schauen ein paar von denen trotzdem ab und zu hier vorbei und lesen evtl. meine Kritik. Es ist jedoch seltsam, dass der Forenleitung das mehr oder weniger völlig egal ist, wie alte Forenmember, die schließlich dabei geholfen haben, das Forum populär zu machen, sich über den momentanen Zustand beschweren, so nach dem Motto: "uuh, es melden sich ja täglich neue User an, wofür brauchen wir dann die alten?"



Richtig, mich stören diese albernen Meldungen/Artikel auch, und meist lasse ich einen bissigen Kommentar im Thread liegen, reicht meist schon um das klar zu machen, auf das es mit ankommt.
Ich hab nichts dagegen, dass wissenschaftliche Dinge hier auftauchen, aber mich stören die reißerischen Überschriften, sowas muss einfach nicht sein.
Ich bezweifel, dass man dadurch auch nur einen Klick mehr generieren kann.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich war früher hier einer der umtriebigeren und bekannten User in diesem Forum



Jop, damals war dein Rechner auch noch fast neu, da konntest du die Webseite noch einigermaßen schnell öffnen.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ihr wisst, dass ich mich selten mit was hinter dem Berg halte und ihr wisst hoffentlich auch, warum und weshalb ich mich hier aufrege.


 
Ich kann nachvollziehen, was dich aufregt, auch wenn ich deine Entscheidung sich von dem Forum zu trennen nicht ganz verstehen kann.
Klar, es gibt immer nervende Sachen aber wenn man alles boykottiert, hat man am Ende nichts mehr.
Trotzdem könnte sich PCGH auch mal wieder auf das konzentrieren um das er hier geht.
Klar, man will Klicks generieren, damit die Werbekunden mehr Geld bezahlen denn anhand der Klicks kann man ja feststellen, was wie viel bringt, aber Seriosität sollte trotzdem gegeben sein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> P.P.S: Nein, ich habe meinen PC immernoch nicht aufgerüstet



Und dann kannst du noch posten? 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest du jetzt hören? Eine Webseite muss leider zusehen, dass sie profitabel ist. Mehr kann _ich_ dazu leider nicht sagen.



Ihr könnt ja auch profitabel bleiben, ihr könnt aber trotzdem schauen, dass die Artikel, die ihr bringt, mehr Tiefgang haben.
Das hier ist doch kein Boulevard Magazin sondern immer noch ein seriöses Magazin.


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Mich stört es auch das ich immer mehr suchen muss, um News zu finden die mich interessieren.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne hier bewerben und die Seite mit hochwertigen Spiele/Hardware Artikeln überschwemmen:

Intern: PC Games Hardware sucht weiter Newsschreiber - pc games hardware


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja auch profitabel bleiben, ihr könnt aber trotzdem schauen, dass die Artikel, die ihr bringt, mehr Tiefgang haben.



Das ist ja einfach! Danke für den Tipp. 

Im Ernst: Nicht alles ist so einfach, wie es von außen manchmal den Anschein erweckt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Schiwago (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wieso bringt ihr nichtmal News zu Mods und Spielen die es qualitativ auch wert sind erwähnt zu werden?

Z.B. die PC-Exklusive ArmA-Reihe, rFactor (2) usw., das sind alles absolute Perlen, ersteres ist einem Battlefield 3 technisch und spielerisch deutlich überlegen, von daher verstehe ich auch dieses ständige gepushe von Bf3 und Mw3 nicht, die Grafik dieser Games ist absolut durchschnittschlich bis schlecht (klar, Konsolenrücksicht halt). Ein ArmA 2 Reinforcements/Arrowhead hingegen hat absolute HighEnd-Grafik ohne Konsolenlimitierung, wieso lese ich dazu hier nichts??? Stattdessen nur Screenshots der total überblendeten, unrealistischen Bf3-Optik. Jeden Tag 25 News zum durchschnittlchen Bf3 statt mal News zu "Advanced Combat Environment 2" für ArmA 2. Liebr Quantität statt Qualität?

Oder noch schlimmer, das neue PC-Exklusive Rennspiel "Assetto Corse" mit absoluter HighEnd-Grafik, auch hier habt ihr es versäumt das großspurig anzukündigen, sowas geht auf keine Kuhhaut und ist für eine Seite die sich ernsthaft mit solchen Themen beschäftigen will unverzeihbar,

F1 RFT 2011, wieso bringt ihr zu solchen absoluten Hammermods keine News? Stattdessen immer nur "ICENHANCER BETA 283283832 KINNLADE RUNTER", wenns nicht so traurig wäre wärs noch zum lachen. Ein rFactor F1 RFT 2011 stellt in Sachen Qualität ein F1 2011 weit in den Schatten (in den Genuss kommen halt nur PC-Spieler), aber da die Seite "PCGamesHardware" heißt wäre es eine absolute Pflicht von euch über solche Perlen auch zu berichten, stattdessen immer nur der 0815-Mainstream-Kinderkäse.

So Zeug wie "rätselhaftes Himmelsleuchten" , "Exoplanten entdeckt" hat hier SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH NICHTS zu suchen, wer sowas wissen will liest auf Spiegel Online (ausführlich) dazu nach, wer das nicht tut den interessierts auch nicht.

Bleibt zu hoffen dass ihr endlich auf solch konstruktive und berechtigte, überfällige Kritik reagiert, bevor ihr 2016 immernoch mit dem gleichen Problem kämpft.


----------



## Ueshiba (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Schiwago schrieb:


> Wieso bringt ihr nichtmal News zu Mods und Spielen die es qualitativ auch wert sind erwähnt zu werden?



Weil sowas: iTunes: Ab sofort 12 Tage lang ein kostenloses Weihnachtsgeschenk von Apple - apple, itunes

mMn eine "versteckte" Werbung, mehr € bringt...

Das schlimme daran ist womöglich dass die eigentliche PCGH Redaktion auf sowas nichtmal Einfluss hat sondern der Verlag, ich vermute es mal', es verlangt...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Keywords und Page Impressions, diese Begriffe sind (u. a.) wegweisend – bei jeder Website, die sich nicht durch Luft und Liebe finanziert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Euch  ist also Quantität wichtiger als Qualität?


----------



## Ueshiba (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Keywords und Page Impressions, diese Begriffe sind (u. a.) wegweisend – bei jeder Website, die sich nicht durch Luft und Liebe finanziert.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Echt, deine Tests finde ich Klasse, Technisch gesehen habt Ihr Jungs es echt drauf und macht super Reviews, daher mag ich diese Seite und das Magazin, aber bei sowas, wie bei meinem o.s. Post, wäre der Zusatz [Anzeige] nicht Überflüssig 

Ich würde auch lieber 1€ mehr pro Ausgabe des Magazins zahlen um weniger "RandomNews" zu sehen...Irgendwie, wenn man es wirklich möchte, findet man immer eine Lösung seinem Ursprung und seiner Affinität treu zu bleiben 

Wenn schon iNews, Raff, übertakte doch mal ein iPhone auf 2Ghz unter LN2 und mach ein paar Spielebenchs


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich computerbase eigentlich finanziert?
Dort sind die News ja auch nicht so überladen


----------



## Schiwago (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Die iTunes News finde ich garnicht schlimm, im Gegenteil, ist doch gut die Leser auf sowas aufmerksam zu machen.

Aber man kanns halt auch übertreiben und diese News jetzt jeden Tag 10x pushen, morgens als [Geschenk des Tages], abends als [News des Tages], einen Tag später als [News der Woche] usw.

So geschieht das ständig bei den Modern Warfare 3 und Battlefield 3 Geschichten. Dass da kein Geld von den Publishern an den Verlag fließt ist als Ausenstehender wirklich nur sehr schwer zu glauben. Denn wenn es so wäre würde man auch mal was über die vielen anderen genialen Shooter lesen die es so gibt, dazu teils noch PC-Exklusiv und nicht so Kindermüll, denn was anderes ist das gähnend langweilige MW3 mit Steinzeitgrafik nicht.

Schaut einfach mal über den Tellerrand hinaus und berichtet auch darüber hinaus.

Auf meinem PC sind fast nur PC-Exklusive Games, da die oft eben am besten und konsequentesten sind, jedoch liest man über die und deren geniale Mods fast nichts hier.


----------



## Schiwago (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Übrigens fehlt mir immernoch ein Statement wieso ihr es versäumt habt über Assetto Corse zu berichten.

Wenn ihr solche zukunftsweisenden Perlen verschlaft könnt ihr es auch gleich lassen.

Das ist wie wenn einer konsequent nicht über Half-Life 2 oder Crysis berichtet hätte.


----------



## sfc (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich computerbase eigentlich finanziert?
> Dort sind die News ja auch nicht so überladen


 
Dafür ist Computerbase gerne mal unterladen. Wer kaum Inhalt hat,  braucht den auch nicht großartig finanzieren. Und viel verdienen dürften deren Autoren nicht, falls die überhaupt regulär entlohnt werden. Das typische Gehalt eine Online-Redakteur bewegt sich teilweise unterhalb dessen, was ein gerade ausgelernter Monteur bekommt. 



Schiwago schrieb:


> Die iTunes News finde ich garnicht schlimm, im Gegenteil, ist doch gut die Leser auf sowas aufmerksam zu machen.
> 
> Aber man kanns halt auch übertreiben und diese News jetzt jeden Tag 10x pushen, morgens als [Geschenk des Tages], abends als [News des Tages], einen Tag später als [News der Woche] usw.
> 
> ...



Die News XY des Tages scheint mir davon abzuhängen, wie viel Besuche der  Artikel generierte. Zumindest die Anzahl der Kommentare darunter deutet  darauf hin. Da die meisten Leute erst abends zum Lesen kommen, finde  ich das selbst sogar ziemlich gut. So habe ich mit einer gewissen  Wahrscheinlichkeit direkt Themen vor der Nase, die mich auch interessieren.  Dein "Kindermüll" ist nunmal genau das, was zumindest den meisten Gesprächsstoff bergt. Guck dir doch mal die Kommentare unter einer beliebigen Modern Warfare-Meldung und einer News zu einem namenlosen PC-only-Titel an. Du wirst feststellen, dass Modern Warfare 3 mehr Menschen zu interessieren scheint. Trotzdem findest du auch die No Names auf der Seite. Dass es nicht mehr PC-only-Titel sind, dürfte an der Tatsache liegen, dass 95 Prozent der relevanten Titel nur noch platformübergreifend erscheinen und viele der PC-exklusiven Spiele schrott sind. Mods sehe ich übrigens täglich auf der Main. Heute sind es glaube ich zwei.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Schiwago schrieb:


> Übrigens fehlt mir immernoch ein Statement wieso ihr es versäumt habt über Assetto Corse zu berichten.
> 
> Wenn ihr solche zukunftsweisenden Perlen verschlaft könnt ihr es auch gleich lassen.
> 
> Das ist wie wenn einer konsequent nicht über Half-Life 2 oder Crysis berichtet hätte.


 
Hast du denn eine User News dazu gemacht?


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Er hat dazu hier was geschrieben:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...194010-news-neue-pc-exklusive-rennspiele.html

Hatte ich da schon gefunden und intressant gefunden.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Hätte ich eigentlich auch selbst nachschauen können. Sieht wirklich interessant aus, vllt sollte man mal einen Redakteur darauf anschreiben.


----------



## Schiwago (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



sfc schrieb:


> viele der PC-exklusiven Spiele schrott sind.


 
Quatsch³, wenn du rFactor, die ArmA-Reihe, die S.T.A.L.K.E.R-Trilogy und Anno-Reihe ernsthaft als Schrott bezeichnest hast du keine Ahnung, sorry.
Klar gibts auch Müll wie die ganzen Simulatoren, für die Konsolen gibts aber mindestens genausoviele Schrott Spiele.

Der PC stellt nachwievor die qualitativ weit überlegeneren Spiele als die 0815-Mainstream-Kinderspiele auf den Konsolen. Siehe Assetto Corse, schau dir mal die Screenshots an und vergleich dann mit einem schrottigen Gran turismo 5 mit hochsteril-Grafik, Staubsauger-Sounds und teils nichtmal vorhanden Cockpits.

Sind hier keine Mods unterwegs? Ein gewissenhafter Mod könnte meine News doch einfach mal in den User-News Bereich verschieben, wenn es die Redakteure schon versäumt haben zu diesem Kracher eine News auf der Main zu machen.

Ein Redakteure der es nicht für nötig hält nach solchen Screenshots keine News zu machen, stattdessen aber zu so viel anderem Müll was schreibt, der sollte schnellstmöglich umschulen.

http://visual-gamer.de/wp-content/gallery/assotocorsa/ac03.jpg

http://visual-gamer.de/wp-content/gallery/assotocorsa/ac06.jpg


Kein Wunder dass die wirklich guten Games eher nur ein kleiner Teil der Gamer kennt, wenn kaum darüber berichtet wird.


----------



## D3N$0 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich muss Two Face recht geben, das Forum ist leider nichtmehr das was es einmal war und welches mich so unglaublich fasziniert hat. 
Die Main istz auch völlig überladen, früher habe ich Täglich bei euch vorbeigeschaut, jetzt tute ich das, wenn überhaupt, nur noch im Forum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Auch den anderen Kram, wie diese Chartlisten, die mich irgendwie immer an die Hit Giganten auf Sat. 1 (oder laufen die auf RTL?)



Sat.1, aber "liefen". Laufen tut nur noch die Chartshow - offensichtlich gibt es für willkürlich zusammengestellte, mangelhaft kommentierte Listen zu wenig Fans, als dass sich mehr als eine pro Woche lohnen würde. Jedenfalls im Fernsehen.




Two-Face schrieb:


> (Und News zu Tablets hab' ich hier vor 5 Jahren tatsächlich nicht gesehen).



Gabs aber. Aber in Relation zur Zahl der Tabletnutzer genauso viele, wie heute 




PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Nein, Du sollst nicht wegschauen. Aber zeige mir bitte genau einen (!) Artikel, der "als Werbung getarnt auf der Main präsentiert wird". Einen! Nur einen einzigen, auf den diese wenig schmeichelnde Prädikat zutrifft. EINEN!



Also wenn man Eigenwerbung mitzählt...
Gerade am Abend gibt es manchmal ein halbes Dutzend (oder mehr) "...des Tages"/"...der Woche", Verweise auf Casemods oder "Tests" im Forum, PCGH macht/kommentiert/sucht irgendwas,... . Dazu dann noch die Amazon-Werbe-Artikel und die Cross-Werbung für andere Ctec-Seiten. Die Tarnung ist allerdings sehr mangelhaft 




OctoCore schrieb:


> Solche Titel wie der mit der Metallkugel fallen bei mir unter den Begriff "Satirische Übertreibung" in Anspielung auf typische BLUT-Zeitung-Schlagzeilen. Aber so ist das eben mit dem Humor - der kommt nicht überall an.
> Wer solche (mit Sicherheit beabsichtigte) reißerische Meldungen auf die Goldwaage legt, ist selbst schuld.



Ironie hat es immer schwer, wenn sie in einem Rahmen präsentiert wird, dem genau die Eigenschaften vorgeworfen werden (ob zu Recht oder Unrecht sei dahingestellt), die parodiert werden sollen. Und mangelndes Niveau / mangelnde Qualität werden hier ebenso oft vorgeworfen, wie BILD-Vergleiche gezogen.
Davon abgesehen haben wir hier ein Forum für blöde Sprüche und Scherze - und eins für Wissenschaft, aus dem durchaus schon Leute wegen sinnloser Spekulationen (Verschwörungstheorien & Co) rausgeflogen sind. Der Autor hat die Einführung der Schwerkraft in Namibia eindeutig als "Wissenschaft" kategorisiert, nicht als Humor.
(zugegeben: Echte Satire zeichnet sich durch fehlende Kennzeichnung aus  )




sfc schrieb:


> Dafür ist Computerbase gerne mal unterladen.



Geschmacksfrage. Fakten zu für Spieler relavanter Hardware hat CB imho durchaus in gleichem Umfange.



> Wer kaum Inhalt hat,  braucht den auch nicht großartig finanzieren. Und viel verdienen dürften deren Autoren nicht, falls die überhaupt regulär entlohnt werden. Das typische Gehalt eine Online-Redakteur bewegt sich teilweise unterhalb dessen, was ein gerade ausgelernter Monteur bekommt.



Stellt sich halt die Frage, welche Qualtiät und welche Quantität man für welches Gehalt bekommt...




> Die News XY des Tages scheint mir davon abzuhängen, wie viel Besuche der  Artikel generierte. Zumindest die Anzahl der Kommentare darunter deutet  darauf hin. Da die meisten Leute erst abends zum Lesen kommen, finde  ich das selbst sogar ziemlich gut. So habe ich mit einer gewissen  Wahrscheinlichkeit direkt Themen vor der Nase, die mich auch interessieren.


 
Stellt sich die Frage: Warum besuchst du eine Seite mit Hardwarenews?
a) Du willst dir Zeit mit interessanten Themen (oder mit dem Lesen seitenlanger Flames über eben diese) verbringen.
b) Du willst über Hardware informiert sein.
In ersterem Fall ist es sicherlich förderlich, wenn der Casemod des Tages oder was auch immer gleich ins Auge springt (zusätzlich zu den Themen der Woche versteht sich. Und den Top-Storys). In letzterem Fall solltest du sowieso bemüht sein, alle wichtigen Meldungen seit deinem letzten Seitenbesuch zu lesen. Und da muss ich ehrlich sagen: Wenn der Anteil wichtiger Meldungen <20% liegt, kann es schon nerven, wenn sich noch einmal durch einen großen Batzen doppelter wühlen muss. Irgendwann wird der Spam dann einfach störend.


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Was hier noch gar nicht so richtig erwähnt wurde: Mich nerven auch die x Crysismods die beinahe täglich auf der Main landen. 90% davon sind wieder nur irgendwelche angefangen, unstabilen Betaversionen die soweiso nicht zuende geführt werden. Da würden mich Berichte über Mods zu Spielen wie ArmA 2 etc doch deutlich mehr freuen.
Die ganzen Skyrimmods finde ich auch langsam ausgelutscht, besonders da hin und wieder mal die selben Mods mitbei sind oder aber die Mods einfach uninteressant sind. Was interessiert mich ein lächerlicher Regenbogeneinhornmod? Außerdem gibt es für sowas skyrimnexus.com, ist nicht umsonst eine der größten Moddingseiten für Skyrim.

Was mich auch stört sind die teilweise falsch platzierten Bilder die in manchen Artikeln miteingefügt werden. Es wird z.B. über Star Wars berichtet und auf einmal tauchen dort Ingame-Screenshots von Rage auf. 
Das mit den Rechtschreibfehlern rechne ich euch nicht so schlimm an, denn auch ich (und viele andere die ich kenne) mache öfters mal Fehler und endecke sie, auch nachdem ich den Text nochmal durchgegangen bin, nicht. 

Störend finde ich auch die Artikel über irgendwelche Gerüchte. Gerüchte kann jeder einfach ins Internet setzen, aber wenn es keine Beweise gibt dann sind diese Gerüchte einfach nur uninteressant und ich denke das es sich nicht lohnt diese extra auf der Main zu präsentieren. Ihr solltet auch vieleicht die ganzen Mods etc aus den "Top-Storys" nehmen und dort eher wirklich wichtige Artikel reinsetzen... Neue Grafikkartengeneration z.B. oder aktuelle Tests zu den neusten CPU´s aber keine Mods 

Naja okay genug zur Kritik.
Ich bin hier noch relativ neu und muss sagen das dies das erste Forum ist, in dem ich so gut aufgenommen wurde  
Die Community hier ist (größtenteils ) freundlich und auch hilfsbereit. Die Gewinnspiele etc finde ich klasse und auch den Marktplatz hier. 
Ich finde auch das Forum sehr übersichtlich und gut gestaltet, okay ich kann nichts zur alten Version sagen da dies noch vor meiner Zeit hier war, aber das jetzige gefällt mir 

Und mal ne Frage: Solltet ihr von PCGH die Seite nicht eigentlich eher neutral halten? Ich finde das man hier in den Artikeln deutlich mitbekommt das ihr CoD nicht besonders mögt, ich kann mich aber auch irren...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Robonator schrieb:


> Und mal ne Frage: Solltet ihr von PCGH die Seite nicht eigentlich eher neutral halten? Ich finde das man hier in den Artikeln deutlich mitbekommt das ihr CoD nicht besonders mögt, ich kann mich aber auch irren...


 
Kannst du das belegen oder ist das ein Bauchgefühl? Wir sind ein technikorientiertes Magazin und _Call of Duty_ ist nun mal technisch altbacken. Da lassen sich kaum positive Worte abseits von "performant", "technisch solide" oder "hübsch inszeniert" finden.

Ich persönlich fand _Modern Warfare 3_ übrigens toll. Mit SGSSAA. Jetzt hast du eine zu deinem Gefühl konträre Aussage, allerdings außerhalb eines Artikels.  Btw, klingt das echt negativ? *Modern Warfare 3: So gut sieht das Spiel wirklich aus! *

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kannst du das belegen oder ist das ein Bauchgefühl? Wir sind ein technikorientiertes Magazin und _Call of Duty_ ist nun mal technisch altbacken. Da lassen sich kaum positive Worte abseits von "performant", "technisch solide" oder "hübsch inszeniert" finden.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Gut da stimm ich dir zu und Belegen anhand von speziellen Artikeln kann ich es schlecht, es ist eher so ein Gefühl das sich nach dem Lesen der CoD Artikel gebildet hat


----------



## DerRiDDler (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

"Übrigens war es fast klar, dass sich der feige, eierlose Angreifer einen Feiertag raussucht, um seine DOS-Attacken auf das PCGH-Netzwerk zu starten."

Ich kopiere mal was ich gerade  in Facebook gesehen habe


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Ueshiba schrieb:


> Weil sowas: iTunes: Ab sofort 12 Tage lang ein kostenloses Weihnachtsgeschenk von Apple - apple, itunes
> 
> mMn eine "versteckte" Werbung, mehr € bringt...
> 
> Das schlimme daran ist womöglich dass die eigentliche PCGH Redaktion auf sowas nichtmal Einfluss hat sondern der Verlag, ich vermute es mal', es verlangt...


 
Wo ist das versteckte Werbung? Da gibts kein Tracking-Pixel, das ist reiner Service. Genau wie die News zu Steam Sales. Da verdienen wir nix. Wir investieren Arbeitszeit an einem Feiertag, damit unsere Leser keine kostenlosen Geschenke (iTunes) oder reduzierte Spiele (Steam) verpassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenn man Eigenwerbung mitzählt...
> Gerade  am Abend gibt es manchmal ein halbes Dutzend (oder mehr) "...des  Tages"/"...der Woche", Verweise auf Casemods oder "Tests" im Forum, PCGH  macht/kommentiert/sucht irgendwas,... . Dazu dann noch die  Amazon-Werbe-Artikel und die Cross-Werbung für andere Ctec-Seiten. Die  Tarnung ist allerdings sehr mangelhaft


 
Ja, wenn man einen Feiertag als repräsentativ zählt - dann muss das wohl stimmen.  [Exkurs: Man kann auch versuchen, das Ganze ernst zu nehmen]



Schiwago schrieb:


> Übrigens fehlt mir immernoch ein Statement wieso ihr es versäumt habt über Assetto Corse zu berichten.
> Wenn ihr solche zukunftsweisenden Perlen verschlaft könnt ihr es auch gleich lassen.
> Das ist wie wenn einer konsequent nicht über Half-Life 2 oder Crysis berichtet hätte.


 
Da wird morgen darüber berichtet. Hier sind 99% der Leute im Urlaub.

OT: Und wenn man einen solchen Fred startet, wenn das der Fall ist, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn hier kaum einer antwortet. Zumal da wirklich nichts Neues drin steht.


----------



## Schiwago (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Robonator schrieb:


> Da würden mich Berichte über Mods zu Spielen wie ArmA 2 etc doch deutlich mehr freuen.


 
Meine Worte, aber scheinbar stößt man hier mit Qualitätsgames auf Taube Ohren?!

Ein ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead mit Advanced Combat Environment 2 inkl. dem letzten großen Upgrade von BI ist derzeit mit Abstand der beste Shooter, den man bekommen kann.
Rießige detaillierte Spieltwelt, realistische Sounds, Grafik und Gameplay, viele Fahrzeuge und Waffen (Nachtsicht, Drohnen usw.). 

Call of Duty, klar, hab ich früher auch mal gespielt, kurzweilige Unterhaltung mit billigem Bot abschießen halt und meist immerhin akzeptabler Story, mehr aber auch nicht. Als ich älter wie 15 war hat mich diese für mich an die Wand gefahrene Reihe nicht mehr wirklich interessiert.

Wie schon gesagt, die Hinweise auf Steam, Amazon oder sonstwas Sonderaktionen finde ich wirklich gut, die bringen den Leuten nämlich was, mir auch völlig Wurst wenn ihr dafür Geld bekämt (solange es wie bisher mit [Anzeige] gekennzeichnet wird). 

Aber bitte ein breiteres Spektrum an guten Games, Mods usw. abdecken, die leider oft unterwähnt bleiben, dafür etwas weniger inhaltslose Bf3 und Mw3 News. 

Zu ArmA 3 sind wieder hammer Screenshots erscheinen, da ist die überbelichtete Bf3 Grafik mit Minimaps fast schon ein Witz dagegen, dazu ein von der Ankündigung weitergeführtes News-Update wäre toll und mehr als angebracht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man einen Feiertag als repräsentativ zählt - dann muss das wohl stimmen.  [Exkurs: Man kann auch versuchen, das Ganze ernst zu nehmen]




Ich will hier nicht in das große Gejammer einstimmen, da ich meine Meinung schon oft genug geäußert habe, aber:

Ich habe keinen Feiertag als repräsentativ gewählt (glaube ich jedenfalls nicht - als Einwohner Schleswig-Holsteins kann man bei dem Thema gegenüber jemandem aus Bayern nur verlieren  ), sondern meinen allgemeinen Eindruck wiedergegeben.

Als Beispiel die jeweils 16 letzten Meldungen von drei zufällig ausgewählten unter-der-Woche-Tagen dieses Monats. Ich hab die Titel auf den Teil gekürzt, der klarstellt, wie sehr diese Meldung etwas "Neues" zu "PC" "Games" "Hardware" vermittelt. Da es eine Zufallsauswahl ist und nichts entfernt wurde, ist das kein Worst Case und es sind durchaus auch ein paar genau passende Meldungen dabei. Deren Anteil mag jeder für sich beurteilen und sich dann überlegen, wie ihn andere vielleicht empfinden:

23.12.
- iOS 5.0.1: iPhone ....
- Wakü-Casemod ...
- Smartphone-...
- ... [Bilder des Tages]
- Von iPad 3 bis iPhone 5 ...
- ... - User äußern sich eher negativ - Update aus der Community
- Star Wars The old Republic im Test: ...
- ... - Neue Surround-Meisterwerke der Community
- ... - Das meint die Community
- EA veröffentlicht Statement ...
- ... Wargaming.net meldet 18 Millionen Spieler 
- ... Zweites Entwicklertagebuch veröffentlicht
- ... Kurioser ...
- ... Webseite bestätigt PC-Version
- Mysteriöse Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft
- Vorzeige-Casecon ... [PCGH-Top-Artikel Januar 2011] ...
_Anm.: Spiele-Test und dem EA-Statement sind durchaus passend (einmal definitiv-Alan-Wake-für-PC fände ich auch okay, aber siehe unten). Aber der Rest liefert nur äußert wenig, meist gar keine Informationen zu PC, G oder H. Die Krönung ist natürlich die legendäre Kugel ([Flop des Monats]?  ), aber auch das Republishen einer fast ein Jahr alten Werbung für die Community liegt bei mir persönlich nicht weit dahinter._


14.12.
- ... [Erinnerung]
- ... [Download des Tages]
- ... [Tipp des Tages]
- ... [News des Tages]
- ... [Gerücht des Tages]
- DRAM-Überangebot soll im ersten Quartal 2012 auf 13 Prozent sinken
- ... FX-6200 kommt mit bis zu 4,1 GHz - behauptet zumindest Donanim Haber
- Alan Wake kommt doch für den PC: Steam gibt Hinweise - Offizielle Bestätigung erfolgt, erster Screenshot!
- iPhone 5: ...
- ... [notebookinfo.de]
- Risen 2: Frohe Kunde zu Weihnachten - Release am 27.04.2012
- ... Update: Video & Screenshots
- Sandforce mit neuem SSD-Controller für Cloud-Computing-Server
- Gebannt für 5.000 Tage heißt bei ...
- Antecs Eleven Hundred ab sofort lieferbar
- ... iPhone 4S ... zum halben Preis
_Anm.: Auch hier wieder ein paar passende (DRAM, ein offizieller Releasetermin, Controller. Beim Gehäuse hätte ich mir persönlich schon die Ausführung als Update zur früheren P280 News gewünscht, denn neu ist am 1100 nur die fehlende Tür), aber auch einiges anderes. Und die T-Online-News ist wirklich ein direkter Hinweis auf Angebote - und nicht einmal Hardware. Derartige Informationen kann man regelmäßig auch in Werbeanzeigen finden.


6.12.
- Windows 8: ... [News des Tages]
- Windows 8 von Microsoft wird kein Erfolg ...
- ... Mobilfunk ...
- ... [Patch-News des Tages]
- ... im Wandel der Zeit
- ... Skyrim ...
- ... The Darkness 2 ...
- Skyrim ... PCGHX ... Update ...
- ... Skyrim Cheats: ...
- Raptor Gaming M4 ...
- ... Screenshots zum kommenden Rollenspiel
- Intel stellt die Sockel-1156-Chipsätze P55, H55 und H57 ein
- Supermassive Schwarze Löcher ...
- ... Update: Entschuldigung per Facebook
- ... Electronic Arts präsentiert Community-Highlights
- Intel: Hauseigene HD Graphics sei konkurrenzfähig
- iPhone 5 ...

Anm.: Eine überdurchschnittlich gute Zusammenstellung. Aber auch hier bringen mir nur zwei News neue Informationen zu PC-G-H. Dazu gibt es zweimal Sprüche von Leuten, die es wissen könnten, einmal Wissenschaft/wenigerweltbewegend, einem Hardware/alt (was man Tagen mit wenig Neuigkeiten imho durchaus bringen soll, ehe man schlimmeres macht. Z.B. Feiertagen). Der Rest passt eher zur "PC Skyrim Software"  _


----------



## mmayr (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich stimme TwoFace zu 100% zu!
Zu den Low-Skill Artikeln noch die Arroganz und Ignoranz der Verfasser, das nervt wirklich! 
Werbung, die Inhalte verdeckt und nebenbei nicht wegklickbar ist, tut ihr Übriges.

@Thilo
EINEN Artikel, der als Werbung getarnt ist???
Ich kann die etliche aufzählen:
Jeder 2. Apple Artikel enthält nichts als Schleichwerbung. 
Das ganze Desaster um angebliche Neuigkeiten über diverse Spiele (nur mal MW2 als Beispiel)...
Jedes 5 Bild in den Galerien ist eine Anzeige.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Schiwago schrieb:


> Meine Worte, aber scheinbar stößt man hier mit Qualitätsgames auf Taube Ohren?!
> 
> Ein ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead mit Advanced Combat Environment 2 inkl. dem letzten großen Upgrade von BI ist derzeit mit Abstand der beste Shooter, den man bekommen kann.
> Rießige detaillierte Spieltwelt, realistische Sounds, Grafik und Gameplay, viele Fahrzeuge und Waffen (Nachtsicht, Drohnen usw.).
> ...



Deine Ausführungen schlagen wieder im Kernproblem ein. _Call of Duty_ und _Battlefield_ interessieren nun mal viel mehr Leute als _Armed Assault_. Das hat nichts mit der Qualität der Spiele zu tun, sondern mit dem Anspruch und Interesse der Leute. Genauer: der Masse. 

Wir berichten übrigens ständig über tolle Randgruppenspiele; erwähnt seien exemplarisch _Hard Reset_ und _Trine 2_, die beide großartig sind (auch technisch) und daher auch von uns gelobt und mit mehreren Artikeln ins Bewusstsein der Leute gehievt wurden. Das Interesse ist trotzdem überschaubar, da stets gilt: "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht". 

Bedeutet: Wir konzentrieren uns natürlich auf klickträchtige Artikel mit weltweit gesuchten Keywords, um ordentlich Traffic, Aufrufe und alles daran Hängende zu bekommen. Diese Mischung schmeckt ganz offensichtlich nicht jedem, aber wir haben schon mehrfach Filter für diese Leute eingerichtet, sodass beispielsweise der meiste Tablet- und Handy-Stuff in der Spalte links unten spawnt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Dann könntet ihr euch ja auf den Kernbereich konzentrieren und einfach in jede News einmal Apple oder iPhone5 schreiben, damit ihr auch die Klicks bekommt. 

Steht ruyven bei euch auf der Ignorlist?


----------



## mmayr (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich findes super, dass sich Redakteure (Raff und Thilo) die Mühe machen, auch spätabends und Feiertags hier zu antworten! Großes Lob dafür! 

Leider wird in diesen Antworten der *Status Quo *(der einigen nicht schmeckt, sonst gäbe es diesen Thread nicht) lediglich verteidigt, es wird argumentiert, interpretiert und teilweise auch "Usermeinungen abgetan". Einsicht und Ernstnahme der Usermeinungen sind in keinster Weise zu erkennen. 
"Es ist so, wie es ist; Nehmt es hin, oder klickt halt nicht drauf..."

WIR sind eure Kunden! WIR halten diese Seite (größtenteils wegen des PCGHX-Forums) am Leben! Jeder, der ein Hardwareproblem hat, wird irgendwann hier landen. Wenn er dann rasche, zielführende Hilfe erhält, ist das für euch doch die beste Werbung, oder? WIR sind hier alle eine Gemeinschaft. IHR seid der Teil davon, der am meisten Ahnung hat, die meisten Recht hat und der (gerechtfertigt) dafür bezahlt wird. Trotzdem seid ihr "auch nur" ein Teil dieser riesigen Community. Wir alle wollen Ernst genommen werden. Meinungen, die den euren nicht entsprechen, müssen nicht zwangsläufig falsch sein! 

Qualität vor Quantität! Die Qualität hier lässt aufgrund der Quantität (zur Klickhascherei) leider stetig nach! Das ist nicht der richtige Weg!

Ich finde euer Heft super, bin selber Abokunde, ich schätze eure Arbeit sehr, ich finde diese Seite hier super. Trotzdem oder gerade deswegen will ich mit anderen einen weiteren Qualitätsverlust vermeiden!

Wenns ums Finanzielle geht, der Verlag euch Druck macht,....., dann sagt das. Dann kann man eh nichts ändern! Aber um Himmels Willen redet nicht jeden Einwand runter und den aktuellen Stand schön!
Es war hier schon besser --> es WAR möglich und muss auch weiterhin möglich sein!


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> [...]Bedeutet: Wir konzentrieren uns natürlich auf klickträchtige Artikel mit weltweit gesuchten Keywords, um ordentlich Traffic, Aufrufe und alles daran Hängende zu bekommen. [...]
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Damit hast du meine Frage beantwortet!
Euch geht also Klickhascherei vor Qualität.
Dbei wäre es mal wichtiger über die Spiele/HW zu richten die NICHT im Fokus der anderen Seiten  liegt!

Dann beliben meine Blocker halt hier weiter an.


----------



## Schiwago (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Deine Ausführungen schlagen wieder im Kernproblem ein. _Call of Duty_ und _Battlefield_ interessieren nun mal viel mehr Leute als _Armed Assault_. Das hat nichts mit der Qualität der Spiele zu tun, sondern mit dem Anspruch und Interesse der Leute. Genauer: der Masse.


 
Ist mir schon klar und das ist ja auch in Ordnung so, ABER das schließt dennoch nicht aus dass ihr ab und zu mal zusätzlich zu dem ModernWarfare3-Käse über tolle ArmA-Mods berichtet und eben mehr über Games die vielleicht nicht sooo bekannt sind, qualitativ aber super sind. Alleine die fetten Screenshots aus ArmA 2 und Addons kriegen doch sicher nicht gerade wenig Klicks, denn die Grafik ist dort mit einem Bf3 mindestens ebenbürtig, jedenfalls was realistische, echt aussehende Grafik angeht. Ich erinnere an den TV Bericht wo ArmA 2 Szenen für echt Videos verkauft wurden 

@mmayr: Jede News ist eine mehr oder weniger direkte Form von Werbung, JEDE, da man den Leuten damit etwas vorstellt und bekannt macht, auch unentgeltlich. 
Wieso über Apple mehr berichtet wird als über andere Mobile-Device Firmen hat Raff quasi schon erklärt: Es interessiert die Leute einfach mehr als irgendein Nokia Bada WebHP Update 0.006 Beta 0.01


Edit: Oha, der Herr Link hat eine Assetto Corse News gemacht, sauber. 

Aber mal ehrlich, nehmt als Aufmacher doch lieber das "which one is the real one?"-Bild, dann klappts auch mit den Klicks^^

Aber irgendwie fehlt in der News noch der Hinweis dass das Spiel PC-Exklusiv erscheint, nicht dass sich Konsoleros schon falsche Hoffnungen machen.

Und nur "moderne Grafik" finde ich angesichts solcher fetter Screenshots untertrieben, sonst werft ihr doch auch immer so mit Superlativen um euch... 

Hier, der Kommentar eines Lesers sagt doch schon alles:

_"Which one is the real one?"

Ganz ehrlich, ich weiß es nicht. Das könnte beides die echte Strecke sein_

Habt ihr sowas schon bei Bf3 gehabt? Nein, also, dann kündigt dieses vielversprechende Meisterwerk auch dementsprechend an.

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



mmayr schrieb:


> Ich findes super, dass sich Redakteure (Raff und Thilo) die Mühe machen, auch spätabends und Feiertags hier zu antworten! Großes Lob dafür!
> 
> Leider wird in diesen Antworten der *Status Quo *(der einigen nicht schmeckt, sonst gäbe es diesen Thread nicht) lediglich verteidigt, es wird argumentiert, interpretiert und teilweise auch "Usermeinungen abgetan". Einsicht und Ernstnahme der Usermeinungen sind in keinster Weise zu erkennen.
> "Es ist so, wie es ist; Nehmt es hin, oder klickt halt nicht drauf..."
> ...


 
Hm ja, wenn man nur die Leute zählt die hier aktiv mitmotzen entspricht dein WIR weniger als 0,003% der Leserschaft^^


----------



## mmayr (27. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ja, wenn man nur die Leute zählt die hier aktiv mitmotzen entspricht dein WIR weniger als 0,003% der Leserschaft^^



Alles eine Sache der Interpretation! ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich kann auch auf vieles verzichten, nur bin halt gelassener und habe keinen Bock mehr mich aufzuregen. Wenn mich was nicht interessiert wird es ignoriert, oder vielleicht mal ein Kommentar dazu.


----------



## art90 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Stimme Two-Face da voll und ganz zu. Ich war auch schon hier angemeldet, als PCG und PCGH sich noch ein Forum teilten. Es gibt wohl immernoch genauso soviele interessante News hier wie früher, aber dazu ist jede Menge Müll hinzugekommen. Aber sein wir mal ehrlich, es gab schon Phasen die viel schlimmer waren. Phasen, in denen gefühlt jede zweite News eine sinnlose Babes-Gallerie war. 
Die User-News sind der Einzige Grund, warum ich diese Seite trotzdem noch jeden Tag besuche. Das sollte euch zu denken geben.

Aber ich will da nicht PCGH allein die Schuld dafür geben.

Das ist ein Teufelskreis, den diese aufdringlichen Werbungen und Popups verursacht haben. Man wird geradezu dazu genötigt, den Adblocker einzuschalten. Dies hat noch aufdringlichere Werbungen zur Folge und dennoch weniger Leute, die die Werbung sehen. Daher muss PCGH durch unterirdisches Niveau mehr Klicks generieren, um die Leute mit Adblockern auszugleichen.

Es liegt an PCGH selbst, auf Computec einzuwirken und diesem Trend entgegenzuwirken.
Wie wäre es, wenn man nur noch unaufdringliche Werbungen, die nicht den Text verdecken, die nicht animiert sind und die keine Geräusche machen geschaltet werden.
Dann könnte PCGH auch eine Kampagne für das Abschalten der Werbeblocker auf pcgh.de starten.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die meisten Leser hier, nicht nervende Werbung akzeptieren würden.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2011)

Es muss aber mehr Werbung geben. Das ist bei allen Unternehmen dieser Welt gleich. Es muss Geld verdient werden und zwar dieses Jahr mehr als letztes! Selbst wenn man den Umsatz um 5000% gesteigert hat, muss nächstes Jahr mehr verdient werden. Da machen die im Unternehmen angestellten Redakteure nichts gegen. Das ist nunmal Order von oben.


----------



## mmayr (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte eine tolle News! In der Kronenzeitung steht's:
Rätsel um Kugel in Namibia gelöst: die Schwerkraft war's! (Anm. Scheinbar hatten die Experten doch Recht)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Schiwago schrieb:


> Zu ArmA 3 sind wieder hammer Screenshots erscheinen, da ist die überbelichtete Bf3 Grafik mit Minimaps fast schon ein Witz dagegen, dazu ein von der Ankündigung weitergeführtes News-Update wäre toll und mehr als angebracht.



Ich frage offen: Wo finde ich die Shots? Die offiziellen Kanäle von Arma 3 (Webseite, Facebook, Twitter) sind extrem schlecht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (..)_Anm.: Eine überdurchschnittlich gute Zusammenstellung. Aber auch hier bringen mir nur zwei News neue Informationen zu PC-G-H. Dazu gibt es zweimal Sprüche von Leuten, die es wissen könnten, einmal Wissenschaft/wenigerweltbewegend, einem Hardware/alt (was man Tagen mit wenig Neuigkeiten imho durchaus bringen soll, ehe man schlimmeres macht. Z.B. Feiertagen). Der Rest passt eher zur "PC Skyrim Software"  _



Ich verstehe ehrlich nicht, wie Du zählst. Geht es um die persönliche Einschätzung, was für Dich Neues dabei ist? Warum zählt Skyrim als Nummer 2 im PC-Markt nicht für Dich?



mmayr schrieb:


> @Thilo
> EINEN Artikel, der als Werbung getarnt ist???
> Ich kann die etliche aufzählen:
> Jeder 2. Apple Artikel enthält nichts als Schleichwerbung.
> ...



Wir verdienen keinen Cent mit "Apple-Artikeln". Ist es nicht eher so, dass Du kein Apple-Fan bist und daher entsprechende News zu Apple als Werbung siehst?
Und was wir über MW2 Falsches geschrieben haben sollen, erschließt sich mir wirklich nicht.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann könntet ihr euch ja auf den Kernbereich konzentrieren und einfach in jede News einmal Apple oder iPhone5 schreiben, damit ihr auch die Klicks bekommt.
> Steht ruyven bei euch auf der Ignorlist?



Äh ja, so ungefähr ist das auch. Und warum sollte ruyven auf der Ignorlist stehen?



mmayr schrieb:


> Leider wird in diesen Antworten der *Status Quo *(der einigen nicht schmeckt, sonst gäbe es diesen Thread nicht) lediglich verteidigt, es wird argumentiert, interpretiert und teilweise auch "Usermeinungen abgetan". Einsicht und Ernstnahme der Usermeinungen sind in keinster Weise zu erkennen.
> "Es ist so, wie es ist; Nehmt es hin, oder klickt halt nicht drauf..."
> 
> WIR sind eure Kunden! WIR halten diese Seite (größtenteils wegen des PCGHX-Forums) am Leben! Jeder, der ein Hardwareproblem hat, wird irgendwann hier landen. Wenn er dann rasche, zielführende Hilfe erhält, ist das für euch doch die beste Werbung, oder? WIR sind hier alle eine Gemeinschaft. IHR seid der Teil davon, der am meisten Ahnung hat, die meisten Recht hat und der (gerechtfertigt) dafür bezahlt wird. Trotzdem seid ihr "auch nur" ein Teil dieser riesigen Community. Wir alle wollen Ernst genommen werden. Meinungen, die den euren nicht entsprechen, müssen nicht zwangsläufig falsch sein!
> ...



Ja, ihr seid unsere Kunden, das ist die reine Wahrheit. Wir lesen uns das auch alles gut durch. Ich kann aber zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr nicht eben mal was "ändern". Qualität kostet sehr viel Geld. Und wir machen wirklich jedes Hardware-Thema. Wenn es hier Schlaumeier gibt, die der Ansicht sind, wir machen das nicht oder "Tage später" als andere, dann sollen sie doch bitte online@pcgameshardware.de nutzen und diese angeblichen News melden, die wir angeblich nicht machen. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Damit hast du meine Frage beantwortet!
> Euch geht also Klickhascherei vor Qualität.
> Dbei wäre es mal wichtiger über die Spiele/HW zu richten die NICHT im Fokus der anderen Seiten  liegt!
> Dann beliben meine Blocker halt hier weiter an.



Das ist Deine Interpretation. Wie Raff schon sagte, wir berichten auch über Spiele, die kaum jemand klickt. Dafür können wir dann leider auch nichts. Da könnt ihr nur alle mithelfen und die Artikel auch lesen, wenn wir sie schon anbieten. Uns "Klickhascherei" zu unterstellen, ändert gar nichts.



Schiwago schrieb:


> Habt ihr sowas schon bei Bf3 gehabt? Nein, also, dann kündigt dieses vielversprechende Meisterwerk auch dementsprechend an.MfG



Lief gestern Abend noch mal als xxx... des Tages


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Da du nun auf den Beitrag von ruyven eingegangen bist, ziehe ich die Frage zurück. 

Ich schätze mal, dass er nur aufzeigen wollte, wie viele überflüssige News zusammen kommen, wenn man ständig Spekulationen, unwichtige wissenschaftliche Themen und gefühlte 30 Threads für Mods von nur einem Spiel bringt. 

Da ist dann auch wenig Neues dabei, das man auf einer Seite lesen will, die sich mit PC Games und Hardware beschäftigt. 
Ich selbst habe ja kein Problem, wenn auch andere Themen kommen, aber mir kommt es manchmal so vor, als ob ihr irgendwas schreiben müsst, da sonst Personal abgebaut wird.


----------



## lunar19 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Also dann schreib ich auch mal was, bis jetzt hab ich hier nur still mitgelesen.

Da ich noch nicht sehr lange hier im Forum aktiv bin, kann ich zu den Zuständen, die vorher herrschten, leider nichts sagen, dafür aber zum hier und jetzt. Ich stimme Two-Face bei seiner Kritik teilweise zu, und zwar da, wo er sagt, dass das Niveau sinkt. Ich denke, dass ist richtig, aber ich bin jemand, der es gelassen nimmt und es überliest, weswegen ich mich darüber nicht richtig aufregen kann. Was mich aber nervt sind die vielen Berichte zu Mods (z. B. für Skyrim), dadurch wirkt die MAin irgendwie überladen, finde ich. Mein Vorschlag daz wäre, dass man die Seite ein bisschen mehr strukturiet, sodass man auch als "nicht-PCGH-Leser" zurechtkommt.

Aber jetzt noch was anderes, manche habens schon angesprochen, aber ich sags trotzdem nochmal: Die Redakteure der PCGH verdienen ein ganz großer Lob, einfach nur dafür, dass ihr euch an den Feiertagen bei uns im Forum meldet und mit uns darüer versucht zu diskutieren! Ein großer  für euch


----------



## mmayr (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Danke Thilo für deine Antworten! 

Du wirst lachen, ich mag Apple sehr und verwende es auch! Es ist mir lediglich aufgefallen, dass Apple sehr oft erwähnt wird, obwohl es mit Gaming-Hardware rein gar nichts zu tun hat. Ob ihr daran was verdient oder nicht, ist Nebensache.
MW2 war damals echt jeden Tag auf der Main. Teilweise "nur" mit wenigen Bilderupdates der Vortagesartikel! Man sah und las immer das Gleiche. Das 2-zeilige Update, welches die nochmalige Erwähnung auf der Main rechtfertigen sollte, war manchmal mehr als "fadenscheinig(?)"!

Ist ja jetzt egal, ich bin zufrieden damit, dass du uns hier Ernst nimmst und auf unsere Fragen (Anregungen, Kritik,...) eingehst!

Das stänige "Klick halt nicht drauf" war bzw. ist der eigentliche Grund, warum ich hier gepostet habe!

So, Schuss jetzt mit der "Meuterei"! Danke für eure Arbeit und Mühe, ein schönes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2012 euch allen!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich nicht, wie Du zählst. Geht es um die persönliche Einschätzung, was für Dich Neues dabei ist? Warum zählt Skyrim als Nummer 2 im PC-Markt nicht für Dich?



Skyrim zählt für mich durchaus.
Wenn eine Spieleschmiede mit dem Kaliber ein konkretes Projekt bringt, kann man da ruhig eine News zu machen. Wenn ein Veröffentlichungstermin steht, auch. Und dann sollte man es natürlich auch testen.

Das wären dann zwei News und ein Test für dieses Spiel. Ich will mich -wie geschrieben- nicht wiederholen und weiß, dass Anderen das zu minimalistisch ist.
Aber wenn mal nach "Skyrim" sucht, kommen nicht 2 oder 4 oder 9 Beiträge. Sondern 249. Über 50 News allein in den letzten 30 Tagen. Zugegebenermaßen sind darunter auch Hardware-/Tools-orientierte Meldungen, in denen Skyrim nur nebenbei erwähnt wird, aber irgendwan ist imho eine Grenze zwischen Hardware- und Spiele-Seite überschritten, zumal Skyrim ja nur eins von vielen interessanten Spielen ist. Und Spiele nur eins von vielen Themen abseits des Kernthemas, die hier behandelt werden.

Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, warum es einigen Leuten, die auf der Suche nach einer Hardwareseite sind, irgendwann einfach auf den Keks geht, die für sie interessanten Hardware-News unter einem Haufen von (aus ihrer Sicht) "Spam" herauszusuchen.

Mal zum Vergleich:
Auf computerbase, mit dem PCGH oft verglichen wird, finden sich 34 Skyrim-Meldungen.
Bei der c't, mit der PCGH früher verglichen wurde, sind es acht.


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

gebe two face recht finde auch die PCGH 11 und 12 waren recht dürftig wen ich ehrlich bin habe ich mich sogar geärgert über die ausgaben auch was hier auf der seite so abgeht oder auch nicht 
hat CHIP status ereicht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal zum Vergleich:
> Auf computerbase, mit dem PCGH oft verglichen wird, finden sich 34 Skyrim-Meldungen.
> Bei der c't, mit der PCGH früher verglichen wurde, sind es acht.



Computerbase macht generell sehr wenig zu Spielen im Vergleich zu PCGH und wenn dann nur zu ganz bestimmten. So ein Vergleich hinkt für mich dann doch. Heise? Jetzt nicht ernsthaft, oder? Seit wann machen die überhaupt Spiele? 

Ich sage ja nicht, dass wir wenig zu Skyrim machen. Oder zu Battlefield 3. Beides sind halt die Topseller im PC-Bereich. Beide haben eine gigantische Community hier im Forum (!). Schaut mal in den BF3 und Skyrim-Bereich. Wir würden sich auch mehr über Minecraft machen (auch hier eine fette Community im Forum), aber da verstehen wir zu wenig davon, da bin ich ehrlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Doch, ernsthaft. Wie gesagt - es hat abgenommen. Aber als früher (prä-PCGHX-Zeiten) Kritik am Heft aufkam, wünschten sich Leute regelmäßig eine "c't für Spieler". (und ja, die machen auch immer mal wieder was zu Spielen. Nicht genug, damit man umfassend informiert ist, aber sowas wie Skyrim verpasst man eben auch da nicht komplett. Nur wer über jeden Mod informiert sein will und min. einmal die Woche ein Screenshotbombardement, der muss dann halt z.B. in eine Community gehen. Früher waren die auch mal für sowas da)

Bezüglich Minecraft: Na dann haben Leute, die lieber Hardwarenews lesen, wohl nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## Robonator (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wollen wir nicht einfach einen allgemeinen Kritik-Sammelthread eröffnen, eben genau für die Kritik und Meinungen die die User zu PCGH haben? Natürlich könnte dort dann auch gepostet werden was jemanden gefreut hat oder was ihm positiv aufgefallen ist.
Ich finde einen solchen naja Feedbackthread nur für das Heft aber nicht für PCGH allgemein bzw nicht für das Forum. 
Ich denke sowas fehlt hier noch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wir haben ein komplettes Forum für Feedback zur Webseite (in dem befindest du dich gerade  ) und ein weiteres für welches zum Forum. Wenn man mal technische Probleme und News-Threads ausklammert, enthalten die fast nur Kritik.


----------



## Robonator (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben ein komplettes Forum für Feedback zur Webseite (in dem befindest du dich gerade  ) und ein weiteres für welches zum Forum. Wenn man mal technische Probleme und News-Threads ausklammert, enthalten die fast nur Kritik.


  Mal gut das ich irgendwie JEDES mal übersehe in welchen Teil des Forums ich mich befinde... Ich bin eindeutig zu viel auf der "Neuste Beiträge" Seite


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich bin stiller Leser dieses Threads und kann den TE durchaus verstehen, wobei ich eins sagen muss: Ich finde es sehr gut, dass ihr den Thread nicht ignoriert, sondern antwortet, und dass dann auch an Feiertagen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, das ich seit gut einem Jahr fast nur noch News auf anderen Seiten (Luxx, CB, Chip) lese, da mir hier eindeutig zuviele "Babes hier, Babes da", "das 100mal neuste von BF3 & Crysis 2 & GTA IV & etc." steht. Wann kommt endlich die konfigurierbare Startseite?  

Andererseits kann man auch nicht gleich alles über den Haufen werfen, wenn Kritik aufkommt, sondern nach und nach aufbauen. Vielleicht müssen wir einfach noch etwas warten


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich geb dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab, wie die meißten sicher wissen hab ich schon sehr oft Kritik am Forum geäußert, die eventuell auch zu hart oder schlecht (oder spontan) formuliert war. Das sehe ich hier bei Two-Face anders, seine Kritik und fast sämtliche Andere hier in diesem Thread ist konstruktiv gehalten. Ich finde es nebenbei bemerkt auch sehr löblich, dass Raff und Thilo (an einem Feiertag) hier antworten und auf die Kritik eingehen. Aber ich finde, dass ihr euch da etwas rausredet mit "Wenn wir xxx so machen und xxx so, dann ist zu wenig Geld/Klicks etc. da" statt nach einer Lösung dafür zu suchen/fragen. Dazu jetzt nochmal ein Beispiel, dass Thilo wollte und nicht bekam bezüglich "werbender News" Klick, ich hatte damals schon unter den Thread geschrieben, dass soetwas wirklich nur Werbung ist. Mit Begründung, die ich hier auch nochmal schreibe: Die besagten Schlauchschellen gibt es nicht nur bei Aquatuning (bspw. auch bei highflow.nl und wenn Ihr jetzt denkt, .nl - das ist doch Ausland, dann möchte ich mal auf unzählige News verweisen, wo darüber geschrieben wurde das xxx in einem polnischen/türkischen/what ever Shop gelistet ist) im Sortiment sind und somit absolut eine Bevorteiligung des Shops bzw. Werbung vorliegt. Zum Niveau der News kann ich nicht mehr viel sagen, immer wenn ich mal auf der Main bin guck ich mir mal die Newsüberschriften an und klick dann weg. Für mich ist da nur noch sehr weniges (meißtens von Raff o. manchmal von Marc) Interessantes zu lesen. Die ganzen "xxx des/r Tages/Woche/Monats/Jahres" ist auch erst seit diesem oder letztem Monat so ausgeprägt und beeinhaltet offengesagt nur Müll. Der 100000 Crysis Mod, egal wie schön er aussieht, bringt mir nichts wenn er im Betastadium ist und ich ihn nicht zocken kann. Ich finde es auch schade, dass ihr die sehr gut formulierte Kritik von ruyven, einem eurer Moderatoren (!) nicht wirklich annehmt.

P.S: An die neuen, ich bin zwar nicht von Anfang an dabei gewesen, im Gegenteil, ich bin seit erst 2 Jahren hier, dafür war ich eine Zeit lang recht aktiv, bis das Forum mMn mit "non Extreme" Fragen geradezu überhäuft wurde.

MfG


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

ach, es gibt schon arme menschen auf der welt, denen stammforum eine neuerung erhalten hat, und die nicht nach ihren eigenen vorstellungen umgesetzt wurde....
Ganz ehrlich, ich bin jetzt ja auch schon ne eine kleine zeit dabei, und finde das forum ist immer noch informativ und gerade für viele neulinge auf dem gebiet sicher immer noch eine große stütze und hilfe 
Das neue design, gut mir hat es anfangs auch nicht gefallen. Aber man gewöhnt sich dran, und jetzt im nachhinein ist es doch auch ganz gut und übersichtlich, erfüllen tuts seinen zweck allemal 
und wem das niveau nicht passt, der soll entweder selbst dagegenwirken, oder sich einfach nicht weiter dran stören. Niemand wird gezwungen bildzeitung zu lesen, aber trotzdem beschwert sich jeder drüber wie schlecht und niveaulos diese sei, arme welt.... 

und an twoface noch ne kleine botschaft: du siehst, das forum hat auch ohne dich so wichtigen und berühmtberüchtigten mitposter überlebt, dein wirbel um deine beleidigten ansichten ist MEINER meinung nach doch etwas übertrieben. Wenn du das forum nicht mehr mögen würdest, einfach nur das, hättest du vielleicht einen thread darüber gemacht und gut. Aber so viele wie du jetzt bereits darüber gemacht hast und den wirbel den du darum veranstaltet hast, lässt mir eine vermutung aufkommen, dass du nur  aufmerksamkeit möchtest, und dir am wirklichen sinn, das forum zu "retten" eher weniger gelegen ist. Sollte das deiner meinung nicht entsprechen, was du vermutlich eh sagen wirst, bitte, jedem sein bier. Ich möchte das nur mal loswerden 

MfG und viel spass allen denen das forum _unverständlicherweise _immer noch gefällt  
CPU-GPU


Ach ja, noch was zur werbung: Irgendwo muss das geld ja her kommen, so ein forum zu verwalten und zu halten kostet sicher auch den einen oder anderen €, und außerdem regiert geld ja bekanntlich die welt, schlussendlich will doch jeder von uns geld verdienen. Und, man könnte nicht meinen dass hier computerversierte user dabei sind, so viele wie über die werbung plärren. Für was denn unzählige werbeblockertools, die in 2 minuten eingerichtet sind und jede auf dieser seite existierende werbung einfach und bequem blocken?!


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



> Ach ja, noch was zur werbung: Irgendwo muss das geld ja her kommen, so  ein forum zu verwalten und zu halten kostet sicher auch den einen oder  anderen €, und außerdem regiert geld ja bekanntlich die welt,  schlussendlich will doch jeder von uns geld verdienen. Und, man könnte  nicht meinen dass hier computerversierte user dabei sind, so viele wie  über die werbung plärren. Für was denn unzählige werbeblockertools, die  in 2 minuten eingerichtet sind und jede auf dieser seite existierende  werbung einfach und bequem blocken?!


Dazu nochmal kurz:
Meiner Meinung nach sind diese Tools echt sch***, gerade für die Seitenbetreiber. Deshalb verwender ich eig. AdBlocker nur im äußersten Notfall, wenn die Werbung nicht eingeblendet wird und der Betreiber trotzdem die Einnahmen haben will, gibts eben mehr oder penetrantere Werbung für die Leute die sie sich ansehen. Deshalb leiden andere drunter, nur weil man selbst kein Telekom Banner neben dem Bild sehen kann. 

mfg


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

@CPU-GPU: Jetzt nenne mir mal bitte einen einzigen verdammten Thread außer diesen, wo ich mich über das Forum auslasse.

DANN - reden wir weiter.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Nehmen wir mal diesen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/two-face/1123-das-wars-dann.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, das ich seit gut einem Jahr fast nur noch News auf anderen Seiten (Luxx, CB, Chip) lese, da mir hier eindeutig zuviele "Babes hier, Babes da", "das 100mal neuste von BF3 & Crysis 2 & GTA IV & etc." steht. Wann kommt endlich die konfigurierbare Startseite?
> 
> Andererseits kann man auch nicht gleich alles über den Haufen werfen, wenn Kritik aufkommt, sondern nach und nach aufbauen. Vielleicht müssen wir einfach noch etwas warten



Ich finde auch das es mittlerweile öfters am Thema vorbei geht ( für das was ich ich persönlich für sinnvoll erachte ) und eher dem Zirkus Maximus gleicht, nur verkneife ich es mir halt zu lesen. Man kann nur hoffen das es nicht weiter abschweift. Ich weiss das man es nie allen recht machen kann und nur einen gesunden Kompromiss finden kann. Blocker nutze ich keine, da leben und leben lassen  die Devise ist. Für Handy und Co kann ich wenig begeistern da solche Sachen die ala immer Online mich nicht interessieren.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Was ich etwas komisch ist das es kein Alternatives Forendesign gibt.
Die meisten Foren in denen ich bin haben so eine Möglichkeit.

Ich frage mich warum hier nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

PCGH-X verwendet relativ viele Plug-Ins und Anpassungen. Da entstand wohl z.T. zusätzlicher Aufwand bei der Pflege des Forums durch zusätzliche Designs, weswegen sie als "den Aufwand nicht wert" eingestuft wurden. Früher hatten wir zumindest noch einen Kompakt-Skin, damit man nicht nur Leerflächen aufm Bildschirm hat. Aber der wurde wohl kaum genutzt. (imho weil zuwenig Leute so tief in den Optionen geguckt haben, ob sie irgendwas auf nicht-Standard stellen können)

Aber das wäre ein Thema für das Feedback-Forum zum Forum, hier geht es um alles, was auf der Main läuft.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Damit hast du recht, aber die Main hat ja als Style S1 und S2, aber ich sehe dazwischen keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal diesen?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/two-face/1123-das-wars-dann.html


Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das ein Blog ist, war das mein offizieller Abschied als aktiver Poster vom Forum eben mit der Begründung, dass mir das neue Design nicht gefällt. Damit sich die User eben nicht wundern, warum sie plötzlich keine Posts mehr von mir sehen, andere User "verschwinden" ja, ohne einen Ton zu sagen.

Aber ihr könnt gerne weiterversuchen auf mir rumzuhacken, ich glaube nur einigen gefällt es wiedermal überhaupt nicht, dass ich offen Dinge anspreche, die halt für viele unangenehm sind.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Dezember 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das ein Blog ist, war das mein offizieller Abschied als aktiver Poster vom Forum eben mit der Begründung, dass mir das neue Design nicht gefällt. Damit sich die User eben nicht wundern, warum sie plötzlich keine Posts mehr von mir sehen, andere User "verschwinden" ja, ohne einen Ton zu sagen.
> 
> Aber ihr könnt gerne weiterversuchen auf mir rumzuhacken, ich glaube nur einigen gefällt es wiedermal überhaupt nicht, dass ich offen Dinge anspreche, die halt für viele unangenehm sind.



Nun ja, im Laberthread hast Du Dich schon auch mehrfach zu dem Thema geäußert


----------



## Blutengel (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber ihr könnt gerne weiterversuchen auf mir rumzuhacken


 
Da frag ich mich doch wie weit es mit Deiner für Dich postulierten "Meinungsfreiheit" geht! Gestehst Du denen die anderer Meinung sind genau die Gleiche Meinungsfreiheit zu?


----------



## Two-Face (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nun ja, im Laberthread hast Du Dich schon auch mehrfach zu dem Thema geäußert


 
Ich habe mich auch im offiziellen Feedback-Thread damals geäußert und zwar ausführlicher als alle anderen User, die damals genauso "geschockt" von der neuen Software waren, wie ich. Im Laber-Fred, meines Wissens auch z.T. in der ganzen Rumpelkammer, haben sich viele User aufgeregt, ich war nur einer davon.

Ich habe damals Falk in dem besagten Feedback-Thread recht ausführlich von dem berichtet, was mich am dem Design stört, was so überhaupt nicht geht, wo noch Bugs sind und am Ende sogar was mir doch noch positiv aufgefallen ist.

Daher brauch' ich mir das Argument mit der fehlenden Aufmerksamkeit auch nicht gefallen lassen.

Wie gesagt, manche gehen nur gerne auf mich los, weil sie mit meiner Art nicht klarkommen, das war aber schon immer so, nicht nur in diesem Forum, soll jetzt aber auch garnicht der Punkt sein.


----------



## Blutengel (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, manche gehen nur gerne auf mich los, weil sie mit meiner Art nicht klarkommen, das war aber schon immer so, nicht nur in diesem Forum, soll jetzt aber auch garnicht der Punkt sein.


 
Genau sowas IST aber ein Punkt!

Man kann Kritik anbringen, sie wird in den meisten Fällen auch dankend angenommen. Nur sollte man dabei nicht über Leichen gehen und seine ART auf Biegen und Brechen durchbringen wollen. Wenn sich schon öfter Leutz an Deiner Art gestoßen haben, dann mach Dir vielleicht mal Gedanken was Du da im Interesse beider Seiten ändern könntest! Kleine Änderungen bringen manches Mal riesige Wirkung.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Genau sowas IST aber ein Punkt!
> 
> Man kann Kritik anbringen, sie wird in den meisten Fällen auch dankend angenommen. Nur sollte man dabei nicht über Leichen gehen und seine ART auf Biegen und Brechen durchbringen wollen. Wenn sich schon öfter Leutz an Deiner Art gestoßen haben, dann mach Dir vielleicht mal Gedanken was Du da im Interesse beider Seiten ändern könntest! Kleine Änderungen bringen manches Mal riesige Wirkung.



Ich bin nirgend beleidigend geworden, habe niemand persönlich angegriffen, bin nicht ausfällig geworden und habe auch nicht durch die Gegend getrollt, so wie es ja sehr viele andere User machen. 

Ich hätte jetzt gerne mal eine klare Definition von MEINER ART, die dir ja so uuuuunglaublich auf den Senkel geht.


----------



## Blutengel (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin nirgend beleidigend geworden, habe niemand persönlich angegriffen, bin nicht ausfällig geworden und habe auch nicht durch die Gegend getrollt, so wie es ja sehr viele andere User machen.
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt gerne mal eine klare Definition von MEINER ART, die dir ja so uuuuunglaublich auf den Senkel geht.


 

Habe ich Dich bezichtigt ausfällig geworden zu sein? Das wäre mir neu! Habe ich geschrieben das es mir auf den Senkel geht was Du schreibst/ wie Du bist? Auch das wäre mir neu! Ich habe Deine Aussagen aufgegriffen, interprätiert und meine Meinung dazu gesschrieben.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Es scheint dich aber irgendwo zu belasten, sonst würdest du ja nicht deine Meinung dazuschreiben.

Allerdings ist es nicht Thema dieses Threads, bei den "älteren" Usern ist meine Art bekannt, die haben sich dran gewöhnt und viele finden sie sogar toll. Ich bin aber immer objektiv geblieben und auch nie ausufernd geworden, sonst hätte ich in dem Forum ja auch keine Freunde gefunden.

Wir können das aber gerne auch woanders ausdiskutieren, wenn dich das so beschäftigt, hier sollten wir uns mal wieder auf das Thema konzentrieren.


----------



## Blutengel (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Belasten? Nööö,...... interessieren JA!


----------



## mmayr (31. Dezember 2011)

Es muss nicht sein, dass sich hier Einige auf TwoFace einschießen. 
Seine Einwände sind sachlich und begründet. 
Es macht keinen Sinn, wenn sich andere  über ihn lustig machen.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2012)

Wann hat Thilo sich denn lustig gemacht?


----------



## mmayr (1. Januar 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hat Thilo sich denn lustig gemacht?



Stimmt, hab's editiert.


----------



## sfc (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Schaut mal in den Neujahresgruß. Anscheinend sind PCGH.de und PCGHX erfolgreicher als jemals zuvor. So schrecklick kann beides also gar nicht sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wobei man hier aber nicht Quantität mit Qualität verwechseln darf. 
Es bringt relativ wenig, wenn sich immer mehr Leute anmelden, die mehr Fragen als Antworten haben.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich versuche jetzt, als aktiver User, meine persönliche Meinung zu diesem, zugegeben, etwas heiklen Thema abzugeben.

Ich bin hier als User nicht ganz unbekannt, bin seit Frühling 2009 hier regelmäßig aktiv. Dementsprechend habe ich auch das alte Design sowie neue und alte User kennengelernt. Auch größere Diskussionen um Werbung, Rechtschreibfehler in Artikeln, angebliche Willkür seitens der Moderatoren.

Ich kann ohne Umschweife sagen, dass sich Einiges verändert hat. Was davon positiv ist, was negativ, dazu komme ich später. Sehen wir uns erst einmal die faktischen Veränderungen an.


Das alte "ernstere" Design des Forums wurde im Rahmen der Umstellung auf vB 4 in ein bunteres und mutmaßlich "kindlicheres" Design umgewandelt
Werbung und sinnlose/vom Thema abweichende News haben sich in den letzten Monaten massivst vermehrt
Rechtschreibfehler in den Artikeln kommen (aus welchem Grund auch immer) öfter vor, als früher

Two-Face und seine Kritik an dem Forum habe ich durchaus mitbekommen und war über seine Entscheidung, mehr oder weniger inaktiv zu werden, sehr betrübt, da ich ihn durchaus nett finde und gerne einmal Gespräche mit ihm geführt habe. Über das Forum und die negativen Aspekte bin ich mit ihm im Großen und Ganzen durchaus einer Meinung.

Kommen wir zum ersten Punkt in meiner Liste, der zwar wenig mit dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads zu tun hat, nichts desto Trotz aber dazugehört. Das Design des Forums. Zweifellos fand der Großteil der hier aktiven User das Design mehr oder weniger grausam. Damals störte mich das neue Design schon, obwohl ich mich in diversen Posts versönlich damit zeigte. Dazu kann man zwar sagen, dass das durchaus Geschmackssache ist, trotzdem wäre einer Änderung aufgrund der Usermeinungen (hier), die zwar in vielen Fällen positiv sind, überwiegend aber mehr in Richtung negativ zeigen. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich mich heute an das schlechtere bzw. andere Design weitgehend gewöhnt habe und es mich daher nicht mehr sonderlich stört.

Nun zu einem der Kernthemen dieses Threads. PCGH.de hat sich in letzter Zeit zunehmend zu einer allgemeinen Newsseite für Nerds entwickelt. Diese Entwicklung halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, denn PCGH hat einige Themen, an die man sich auch halten sollte. Einige Elemente gehören hier nicht rein, dazu gehört Folgendes:


News aus dem Bereich der Raumfahrt und Astrologie (Beispiel)
Große Anzahlen von News des selben Themas, wie z.B. ständige Threads mit Skyrim Mods als Thema (Beispiel)
News, welche eigentlich nur aus Werbung bestehen (Beispiel)
News mit "Die 10 Besten", "die 20 fettesten", "die 30 geilsten"
Doppelte News zu ein und demselben Thema (Beispiel=Beispiel)
Ständige Screenshot-News zu ein und demselben Spiel (Beispiel)

Ich kann absolut verstehen, dass die Seite hier profitabel bleiben muss, aber im Ernst einmal. Ihr Redakteure und sonstige PCGH Mitarbeiter hängt doch wohl in irgendeiner Weise an eurer Seite, euren Themen und seid stolz darauf. Ihr wollt doch wohl immer noch eine gewisse Qualität aufrechterhalten, etwas erreichen, auf das ihr mehr als stolz sein könnt. Dafür muss sowas verdammt noch mal einfach besser werden! Wir betteln doch geradezu danach!

Ein Zugeständnis muss ich euch durchaus machen. Ich benutze keinen Werbeblocker und mir ist aufgefallen, dass aufploppende Werbung sich verringert hat. Ich sehe jetzt nicht mehr mitten in den Artikeln irgendwelche kleinen Werbeeinblendungen, die sich nicht wegklicken lassen, danke, dass ihr euch darum gekümmert habt!

Dann ist da noch das mit den Rechtschreibfehlern. Diese sind wirklich mehr geworden, ich weiß echt nicht wieso. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, bitte bemüht euch darum und bessert das! Es ist einfach unschön, wenn z.B. Jahreszahlen falsch angegeben oder der Text voll ist mit grammatikalischen Fehlern.

Das wars von meiner Seite, hoffentlich ist mein Standpunkt jetzt auch klar.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2012)

Man müsste solche Bildergalerie-threads ja nicht einmal weg lassen, sondern sie einfach nicht auf der Main, stattdessen direkt in der Galerie bringen. Wer sich die bisher anschaut, der klickt auch auf den Galeriebereich. Alle anderen fühlen sich so vielleicht schon ein Stück wohler.
Mit den Screenshots das gleiche. Die kommen dann in der Galerie vor und auf der Themenseite des Spiels.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

PCGH mus ja überhaupt nichts löschen auf der Main, ganz im Gegenteil nur etwas hinzufügen, nennen wir es Upgrade oder auch Feature.
Eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit im Kontrollzentrum was einen erlaubt die News quasi zu konfigurieren.
Zb welche News man sehen will und welche auch nicht, das also Newsgruppen ausgeblendet werden.
Die News werden sowieso alle im übertragenen Sinn in kleine Schubladen verpackt, ich will nur entscheiden können welche das ich aufmachen bzw sehen will 
Der Grundriss dafür existiert bereits dafür auf der Main, nämlich die einzelnen Auswahlmöglichkeiten (Grafik CPU Hardware Software Spiele Media usw...), aber einzeln ist das umständlich.
Damit wären alle zufrieden gestellt, kein User wäre mehr genervt von News die er/sie nicht sehen/lesen will, und PCGH gewinnt sicher mehr Stammleser dazu, und auf der Main bleibt alles unverändert für diejenige die sich nicht einloggen... Punkt
Realisierbar, aber auch nur wenn PCGH auch will


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



sfc schrieb:


> Schaut mal in den Neujahresgruß. Anscheinend sind PCGH.de und PCGHX erfolgreicher als jemals zuvor. So schrecklick kann beides also gar nicht sein.


 
Die Bildzeitung ist weltweit auch die Auflagenstärkste Zeitung außerhalb Japans. Ist sie deswegen inhaltlich auf einem hohem Niveau?


----------



## Aufpassen (2. Januar 2012)

sfc schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal in den Neujahresgruß. Anscheinend sind PCGH.de und PCGHX erfolgreicher als jemals zuvor. So schrecklick kann beides also gar nicht sein.



RTL ist durch Serien wie DSDS, Supertalent, Mitten im Leben & Familien im Brennpunkt etc. ebenfalls sehr erfolgreich.

Sind diese Sender aber auch nur ansatzweise Niveauvoll, geschweige denn Seriös ?


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Januar 2012)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> RTL ist durch Serien wie DSDS, Supertalent, Mitten im Leben & Familien im Brennpunkt etc. ebenfalls sehr erfolgreich.
> 
> Sind diese Sender aber auch nur ansatzweise Niveauvoll, geschweige denn Seriös ?


 
RTL ist durch Serien wie DSDS, Supertalent, Mitten im Leben & Familien im Brennpunkt etc
geschweige denn Seriös (assi TV kan man heute dazu getrost sagen )

Schaut mal in den Neujahresgruß. Anscheinend sind PCGH.de und PCGHX  erfolgreicher als jemals zuvor. So schrecklick kann beides also gar  nicht sein = *geburtenrate*  könnte man dafür verantwortlich machen PCGH hat ja eine gewisse ziel grubbe oder neue kreise erschlossen über die jahre hin weg


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Triceratops schrieb:


> PCGH mus ja überhaupt nichts löschen auf der Main, ganz im Gegenteil nur etwas hinzufügen, nennen wir es Upgrade oder auch Feature.
> Eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit im Kontrollzentrum was einen erlaubt die News quasi zu konfigurieren.
> Zb welche News man sehen will und welche auch nicht, das also Newsgruppen ausgeblendet werden.
> Die News werden sowieso alle im übertragenen Sinn in kleine Schubladen verpackt, ich will nur entscheiden können welche das ich aufmachen bzw sehen will
> ...


Es gibt aber Leute, die sich den Newsfeed aboniert haben und die bekämen dann weiterhin die selben Sachen vorgesetzt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> 
> News aus dem Bereich der Raumfahrt und Astrologie (Beispiel)
> ...


 Da fehlen mir noch die News, welche nur zum Pushen eines Videos da sind. Meiner Meinung nach sind die einfach nur sinnlos.
Aber momentan sind es einfach zu viele... Sieht man z.B. an den BF3 Videos von dem "Hobbyfilmer" Freddie Wong...

Aber du hast Recht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Triceratops schrieb:


> PCGH mus ja überhaupt nichts löschen auf der Main, ganz im Gegenteil nur etwas hinzufügen, nennen wir es Upgrade oder auch Feature.
> Eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit im Kontrollzentrum was einen erlaubt die News quasi zu konfigurieren.



Eine individualisierte Main ist ein bißchen mehr, als "nur etwas hinzufügen". Bislang existieren zwei Ansichten, in Zukunft bräuchten wir min. 15000.



> Zb welche News man sehen will und welche auch nicht, das also Newsgruppen ausgeblendet werden.
> Die News werden sowieso alle im übertragenen Sinn in kleine Schubladen verpackt, ich will nur entscheiden können welche das ich aufmachen bzw sehen will
> Der Grundriss dafür existiert bereits dafür auf der Main, nämlich die einzelnen Auswahlmöglichkeiten (Grafik CPU Hardware Software Spiele Media usw...), aber einzeln ist das umständlich.
> Damit wären alle zufrieden gestellt, kein User wäre mehr genervt von News die er/sie nicht sehen/lesen will, und PCGH gewinnt sicher mehr Stammleser dazu, und auf der Main bleibt alles unverändert für diejenige die sich nicht einloggen... Punkt
> Realisierbar, aber auch nur wenn PCGH auch will


 
Viele der hier angekreideten Praktiken lassen sich durch die bisherige Kategorisierung nicht gezielt managen. Eigentlich nur die Wissenschaftsnews und auch das erst seit kurzem. Aber Bildergalerien zu einem Spiel haben logischerweise die gleiche Kategorie, wie der Test zum Spiel und fragwürdigste Gerüchte zu Grafikkarten laufen eben unter "Grafikkarten". Messebabes&Co haben zumindest auch das gleiche Attribut, wie alle anderen Meldung von der Messe, iXXXX-News landen nur dann in der normalen Ansicht, wenn sie eben nicht als iXXXX geflaggt sind, sondern einer der gängigen Kategorien zugeordnet. "Sonstiges" nimmt eine enorme Bandbreite an Themen auf, davon werden wenige mehr als die Hälfte nervig finden, aber viele mehr als die Hälfte dessen, was sie nervig finden, dort vorfinden. Und zu guter letzt: Eine republishte News unterscheidet sich in ihrer Platzierung 0 vom Original.


----------



## sfc (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Bildzeitung ist weltweit auch die Auflagenstärkste Zeitung außerhalb Japans. Ist sie deswegen inhaltlich auf einem hohem Niveau?


 
Mitnichten. Nur konnte PCGH seine aktive Community gleichermaßen ausbauen. Bei Bildzeitungslesern und RTL-Jüngern hast du eher ne lethargische Masse, die zwar gegen alles und jeden ist, aber auch nur zum Konsumieren taugt. Aktiv werden die höchstens, wenn es irgendwas umsonst gibt. Würde das auf PCGH zutreffen, hätte man sich mehr Klicks mit einer schrumpfenden Community gekauft - was aber anscheinend nicht der Fall ist. Einzelne "Veteranen", die sich aus dem Board geekelt fühlen, weil Computec oder wer auch immer die Seite nicht mehr subventionieren will, und sie deswegen zu der unmenschlichen Leistung gezwungen werden, einzelne News auf der Main zu ignorierern, sind hier kein Indikator. Im Board mag es sicher zum Teil eher niveaulos zugehen (Stichwort Bulldozer ), diese Threads hat es aber schon immer gegeben. Nur sind die Kiddies von damals nun erwachsen und neue 15-Jährige nachgerückt. So wie die ist man früher natürlich nie gewesen ... Ich bin selbst schon aus manchem Board rausgewachsen. Wenn man sowas verhindern wil, muss man das Board in einen Club umwandeln, wo keine neuen Leute mehr reindürfen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich habe noch eins vergessen:
- News mit "Analyst" im Name...
Was interessiert mich die Annahme eines nicht im Tiel namentlich erwähnten?
Warum schreibt ihr nicht über Ereignis xy, wenn es denn zuftriff?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...t-gibt-sich-zuversichtlich/Action-Spiel/News/


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## steinschock (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

An den reaktioner der Redaktion besonders des Chefs sieht man schon das der Thread Sinnlos ist.

Da ändert sich nichts "wir" sind halt nicht mehr die Zielgruppe.
Das sind inzwischen eher Fanboy Bubis die man durch provokannte Header zum bashen verleiten will und auch schafft.
Siehe COD vs BF3 ect.
Selbstverständlich ist man offiziel "nur" Klickgeil und um Niveau bemüht. 

Die Posts von Thilo sagen doch alles, bla,bla, bla gib links aber zur sache kommt dann nichts.
Facebookfan halt , 
mehr respekt hab ich da ja vor den tendenziel Paranoiden wie der Chef sie gerne nennt.
Sagt viel


P.S wie bekommt man den eure neuestet Werbeperversion weg -> PC-Welt ,
ist ja unfassbar wie aufdringlich ihr seid und dabei die Main unlesbar macht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Der Thread ist nicht sinnlos. Nur weil wir nicht direkt sagen, dass ihr Recht habt und wir doof sind (weil das so pauschal nicht stimmt), heißt das nicht, dass wir die Anmerkungen ignorieren. Kompromissfindung FTW.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Scheinabr seit ihr auch nicht fähig den Threadditiel anzupassen:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...4-mit-online-modus-und-unreal-engine-3-a.html.
Sowohl unterdem Bild als auch im Forum steht immer noch Tief 4 und nicht Thief 4.

Ich frage mich warum bleiben Rechtschreibfehler so lange unkorrigiert?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Es ist auf der Main gefixt. Im Forum wird der angelegte Fehler mit jeder Antwort auf das Thema mitkopiert. Aber wenn's dir dann besser geht, mache ich das schnell weg.  Done. 

Du hast übrigens auch zig Fehler in deinem Posting – fällt ein Überschriftsbug im Forum da wirklich so sehr auf?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

50% der Arbeit, der andere Fehler ist immer noch da.
Das es im Forum mirkopiert wird ist mir klar.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Es wäre angebracht jetzt wieder auf vernünftige Verbesserungsvorschläge hinzuarbeiten. Unterstellungen und das typisches "Frust heraus lassen" bringt weder euch, noch dem Betreiber irgendetwas. Ich bitte daher* erst- und letztmalig* alle Beteiligten und insbesondere den TE dahingehend die Diskussion auf Basis sachlicher Argumente und zielorientierten Vorschlägen für Veränderungen aufzubauen und allzu unsachlich vorgetragene Beiträge und Diskussionen erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen. Das kann man auch ohne Moderatoren erreichen, auch wenn diese am Ende als Ultima Ratio tätig werden und - das kann ich versichern - bringt dann niemanden mehr etwas. So weit soll es aber nicht kommen. Also sorgt bitte selbstständig dafür.

*B2T*


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Der Thread ist nicht sinnlos. Nur weil wir nicht direkt sagen, dass ihr Recht habt und wir doof sind (weil das so pauschal nicht stimmt), heißt das nicht, dass wir die Anmerkungen ignorieren. Kompromissfindung FTW.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Eine Kompromisslösung wäre wirklich erstrebenswert. Ich schlage folgendes vor:


Zusammenfassung von Mods in einer News pro Tag
Zusammenfassung der täglichen Screenshots mit anderer Überschrift ("Kinnlade Runter" hört sich ziemlich blöd an)
Bis auf bahnbrechendes, bitte vollkommene Weglassung von News aus dem Raumfahrtbereich
Mehr Mühe bei Rechtschreibung, ggf. mehrmalige Korrekturlesung
Interessantere (vielleicht Retro Themen) zum Thema PC, nicht jeden Tag das Gleiche
Wenn mehrere News pro Tag zum selben Thema, bitte als Update einbringen (macht ihr manchmal, manchmal nicht)
Mehr spontane Befolgung von Userwünschen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich habe mich übrigens mal für ein paar Tage rausgehalten, weil immer mehr Trittbrettfahrer den provokanten Threadtitel dazu genutzt haben, ohne Beleg Dampf abzulassen. Übrigens finde ich interessant, dass Two-Face uns vorwirft, Klickhascherei zu betreiben. Wenn man jetzt böse ist, könnte man angesichts des Threadtitels (wo ich im Thread weiterhin keine Argumente gefunden habe, die untermauern oder belegen, dass der aktuelle Webauftritt etwas mit "Bildzeitungsniveau" zu tun hat) unterstellen, dass er gewählt wurde, um mehr Klicks (= Aufmerksamkeit) zu bekommen. 

Es ist, wie Raff schon sagte: Wir lesen alles mit, können aber nicht sofort mit Lösungen um uns werfen. Das ist wie bei den Artikeln, die gut laufen und hier angeprangert werden. Die (große) Mehrheit schweigt und klickt, die Minderheit staut den Ärger auf und lässt ihn später raus. Das will jetzt vermutlich keiner hören, aber der Skyrim-Mod-Artikel hat bis dato 4,6 Millionen Aufrufe. Das ist jetzt nicht besonders wenig.  Da auf Updates zu verzichten (das tun wir übrigens weitgehend, seitdem das kritisiert wurde), kostet Klicks und damit Euros. Das fällt mir schwer, aber ich halte mich da deutlich zurück.

Wir haben mittlerweile auch "silent" einige Anregungen aufgenommen und umgesetzt. Die Classic-Seite wurde neu gebaut (Handy, Tablet, Wirtschaft-Politik-Non-IT-Technik sind komplett raus), wir haben Arma-2-Mods vorgestellt, auch einige weniger bekannte Spiele (heute: King Arthur 2). Wir lesen intern mehr Korrektur (das sollte man gestern und heute bemerkt haben). Updates machen wir konsequenter als bisher. Stephan ist ab sofort Teilzeit-Community-Manager und wird seine Ohren noch näher ans Forum kleben, bis wir seine Stelle als Printler neu besetzt haben - dann Vollzeit Community voraus!


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Mal ganz ehrlich, soll das ein Witz sein? 

In wieweit hat das hier auch nur im Entferntesten mit Hardware oder überhaupt Technik (!) zu tun? Geht ihr nicht langsam ein wenig zu weit? News aus dem Bereich "Raumfahrt" hat hier ja schon wenig zu suchen, hat aber immerhin etwas mit Technologie zu tun. 

Jetzt macht ihr hier News über Dinosaurier. Was hat das denn auf PCGamesHardware zu suchen? Und dann der Verfasser - "Cars Lamer". Wenn man seinen eigenen Namen nicht mehr richtig schreiben kann, stimmt da irgendwas nicht. 

Angesichts der Diskussionen hier über das Thema, ist diese News ein buchstäblicher Schlag ins Gesicht. 

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich bin absolut sprachlos.


----------



## Blutengel (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wie ihr bis jetzt gemerkt habt, habe ich auch kritisch gegen die/ den Kritiker geschrieben 

Raumfahrt ist ein Thema das ich jetzt persönlich noch mit einem PC Forum verbinden kann, aber die Dino Geschichte finde ich dann doch sehr deplaziert in diesem Forum 

Es gibt doch garantiert genug News und Infos die wesentlich besser hier aufgehoben wären als solch ein Thema, auch wenn ich der Thematik selbst was abgewinnen kann. Jedoch informiere ich mich zu solchen Themen in anderen Informationsquellen.

"Schuster bleib dann doch bitte etwas bei Deinen Leisten"!


----------



## turbosnake (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Man sollte diesen Cars Lamer mal fühlen lassen was die Leser bei diesem Beitrag verspüren. 

Aber wer ist das überhaupt "Cars Lamer"?

Ernsthaft muss ich mixxed_up zustimmen, denn mir  geht es genauso wie ihm.


----------



## sfc (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich kann die News auf der Hauptseite gar nicht finden. Also empört euch mal nicht, wenn die sowieso nur irgendwo steht, wo normal keiner hinguckt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wie wäre es damit wenn ihr die Englische Version eurer Seite Löscht : www.pcgameshardware.com
Würde euch das helfen Geld einzusparen, das dann bei der Deutschen Seite weniger Werbung zwischen den News ist ? (Kenne mich dahingehend nicht so aus)
So sah auch die Deutsche Seite früher aus, träum ... träum ...


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Das wäre sicher eine Option. Die englische Version ist ja so oder so beinahe tot, ich verstehe gar nicht warum sie noch da ist.


----------



## Taitan (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

In meinem "Standard" Forum (kein Technikforum - eher Lifestyle) gibts sogenannte XXL Accounts, die man sich zum kostenlosen Useraccount dazubuchen kann. Kostet 10Euro für 3 Monate bzw. 20 Euro für 12 Monate. Mit dem Kauf bekommt man ein nahezu werbefreies Forum und eine personalisierbare Startseite, wo man einzelne Rubriken ausblenden kann, die einen nicht interessieren... etc.... im Grunde sind das doch die Dinge, die hier kritisiert werden. Somit kann sich der geneigte User mit einer Hand voll Tags die News auf eine Art "Schwarzliste" setzen, die ihn nicht interessieren und ihm die "PCGH Erfahrung" verhageln. Darüberhinaus hat man ein größeres PN Fach, kann verschiedene Farblayouts wählen und ähnlich "weiche" Vorteile.

Vielleicht kann man ja mal darüber nachdenken. Oder man kombiniert dieses "Upgrade" mit der Abonummer...damit würden vielleicht die Leute, die nur im Forum rumhängen auch mehr- oder minder direkt zum Abo gezogen.

Aber das ist nur laut nachgedacht...ich hab keine Ahnung von der technischen Umsetzung - geschweige denn von der Finanzierung eines Forums.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Da werden aber die Meisten darauf verzichten und in ein anderes Forum wechseln.


----------



## Taitan (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Warum? Für diejenigen, die nichts zahlen (wollen), ändert sich: nix.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Hier sieht es aber nicht so aus, als ob sich nichts ändern sollte.


----------



## mmayr (6. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast übrigens auch zig Fehler in deinem Posting – fällt ein Überschriftsbug im Forum da wirklich so sehr auf?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Er ist allerdings kein AUSGEBILDETER Journalist, wovon ich bei euch schon ausgehe.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wir sind dennoch nur Menschen und es wirkt immer kurios, wenn Leute andere kritisieren, es selbst aber (noch) schlechter machen.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Januar 2012)

Voll auf die Zwölf! 

Kommt doch mal wieder alle etwas runter. Es gab doch schon positive Veränderungen. So schnell bekommt man fast nirgends Support. Hat irgendwer in den letzten Tagen eigentlich Rechtschreibfehler ode fragwürdige News gefunden? Ich jedenfalls nicht! Das Werbung nicht ausbleiben kann, sollte jeden klar sein. 

PS.: Das "Wie bencht PCGH Spiele" ist übrigens super.

Die Englische PCGH-seite weckt echt Erinnerungen


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



mmayr schrieb:


> Er ist allerdings kein AUSGEBILDETER Journalist, wovon ich bei euch schon ausgehe.


 
Als Deutscher achtet man kaum auf seine Sprache, da man diese Sprache gelernt hat und aus Gewohhnheit handelt es sei den du bist Deutsch Lehrer, dann kannste perfekt Deutsch schreiben. Einfach aus dem Grund weil dich die Sprache an sich fasziniert oder warum auch immer. Die Sprache an sich in der heutigen Zeit eher Mittel zum Zweck und mit normaler Bildung (10 Jahre Schule) schreibt jeder verständlich. Hier ist es aber so  das fast jeder 2te nicht auf Rechtschreibung achtet wo fängt denn sowas an.

AUSGEBILDETER Journalist <<--


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das wäre sicher eine Option. Die englische Version ist ja so oder so beinahe tot, ich verstehe gar nicht warum sie noch da ist.


 
Vermutlich weil das hosten einer kaum genutzten Website quasi nichts kostet, man kann sie also ebensogut on lassen und gelgentlich ne Kleinigkeit posten, um sich Möglichkeiten für die Zukunft offen zu halten 
Auf alle Fälle hat sich das dortige Forum als nützliche Testzone für Anti-Bot-Mechanismen erwiesen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> [...] es sei den du bist Deutsch Lehrer, dann kannste perfekt Deutsch schreiben [...]


*DAS* unterschreibe ich nicht.


----------



## lunar19 (6. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> DAS unterschreibe ich nicht.



Ich auch nicht...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Aber es ist nunmal Bestandteil der Definition


----------



## ile (6. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich übrigens mal für ein paar Tage rausgehalten, weil immer mehr Trittbrettfahrer den provokanten Threadtitel dazu genutzt haben, ohne Beleg Dampf abzulassen. Übrigens finde ich interessant, dass Two-Face uns vorwirft, Klickhascherei zu betreiben. Wenn man jetzt böse ist, könnte man angesichts des Threadtitels (wo ich im Thread weiterhin keine Argumente gefunden habe, die untermauern oder belegen, dass der aktuelle Webauftritt etwas mit "Bildzeitungsniveau" zu tun hat) unterstellen, dass er gewählt wurde, um mehr Klicks (= Aufmerksamkeit) zu bekommen.
> 
> Es ist, wie Raff schon sagte: Wir lesen alles mit, können aber nicht sofort mit Lösungen um uns werfen. Das ist wie bei den Artikeln, die gut laufen und hier angeprangert werden. Die (große) Mehrheit schweigt und klickt, die Minderheit staut den Ärger auf und lässt ihn später raus. Das will jetzt vermutlich keiner hören, aber der Skyrim-Mod-Artikel hat bis dato 4,6 Millionen Aufrufe. Das ist jetzt nicht besonders wenig.  Da auf Updates zu verzichten (das tun wir übrigens weitgehend, seitdem das kritisiert wurde), kostet Klicks und damit Euros. Das fällt mir schwer, aber ich halte mich da deutlich zurück.
> 
> Wir haben mittlerweile auch "silent" einige Anregungen aufgenommen und umgesetzt. Die Classic-Seite wurde neu gebaut (Handy, Tablet, Wirtschaft-Politik-Non-IT-Technik sind komplett raus), wir haben Arma-2-Mods vorgestellt, auch einige weniger bekannte Spiele (heute: King Arthur 2). Wir lesen intern mehr Korrektur (das sollte man gestern und heute bemerkt haben). Updates machen wir konsequenter als bisher. Stephan ist ab sofort Teilzeit-Community-Manager und wird seine Ohren noch näher ans Forum kleben, bis wir seine Stelle als Printler neu besetzt haben - dann Vollzeit Community voraus!



Was, Stephan arbeit nicht mehr für die Print?!  Sein SandyBridgeE-Video letztens fand ich richtig genial, weil sehr detailreich. Und so jemandem gibt man andere Aufgaben? Och nee...


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *DAS* unterschreibe ich nicht.


 
Hast Recht, meine frühere Deutschlehrerin hat in selbsterstellte Folien ständig irgendwelche Fehler reingebaut.  Kommt aber wohl daher, dass die das immer spät Abends abgetippt hat, wo die schon übermüdet war wie sonstwas.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



ile schrieb:


> Was, Stephan arbeit nicht mehr für die Print?! Sein SandyBridgeE-Video letztens fand ich richtig genial, weil sehr detailreich. Und so jemandem gibt man andere Aufgaben? Och nee...


Nicht mehr ist nicht korrekt, er wird wie gehabt CPUs quälen und töten übertakten


----------



## STSLeon (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Um auch mal meinen Senf abzugeben, bevor ich mich zum Frühstück aufmache:

Wie viele andere finde ich den Qualitätsunterschied zwischen Heft und Webseite für gravierend. Keine Zeitung / Zeitschrift, die ich sonst lese, hat einen derartigen Unterschied zwischen Printmedium und Onlinemedium. Die Onlineartikel der Zeit haben das gleiche Niveau wie auch die Zeitung und Spiegel Online meistens auch (einige Ausreißer nach unten sind schon drin). Hier exisitiert eine Corporate Identity und genau diese fehlt mir bei euch auf der Main. Ich finde die Aufmachung und zu einem Teil auch Inhalte der Main laden nicht ein euer Heft zu kaufen. Es gibt klasse Artikel, klasse Produktests und eben auch (und die bleiben mehr im Gedächtnis) nervige Bilderstrecken und Artikel, die wirklich mehr den Anschein erwecken als Platzhalter zu dienen, als zu informieren. Diese wurden hier schon mehrfach kritisiert, Mixxed Up hat eine Auswahl in einem Posting, daher verzichte auf eine Auswahl. 

Ich weiß Ihr nehmt euch die Kritik der Community zu Herzen. Es gibt keine "lustigen" Youtube-Videos mehr, die Anzahl der "Babes"-Galerien wurde drastisch heruntergefahren und ihr habt die Classic-Seite eingeführt, in der die ganzen Smartphone / Tablet News rausgefiltert werden. Ich verstehe auch, dass Heft und Webseite nicht deckungsgleich sein dürfen, aber andere verstehen es einfach besser mit der Webseite mehr Heißhunger auf das Printmedium zu entfachen. Meiner Meinung nach (wahrscheinlich nicht die Meinung der Computecführung) brauche ich keine 100 verschiedene News zu den unterschiedlichsten Themen, sondern weniger dafür höherwertige News, die einfach mehr Hand und Fuß haben. 

Als kleine Anregung: Habt Ihr (an die Redakteure) euch schon mal die Autotests der "Zeit" durchgelesen? Die "Tests" sind wirklich lesenswert, weil sie weitab vom üblichen Mainstream sind. Der Autor erzählt einfach nur, wie es ihm die Woche mit dem Auto ging. Finde ich persönlich große Klasse. Vielleicht könnte sowas ja eingebaut werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit wenn ihr die Englische Version eurer Seite Löscht : www.pcgameshardware.com
> Würde euch das helfen Geld einzusparen, das dann bei der Deutschen Seite weniger Werbung zwischen den News ist ? (Kenne mich dahingehend nicht so aus)
> So sah auch die Deutsche Seite früher aus, träum ... träum ...


 
Siehst Du da viele Artikel? Nein? Wieso sollte das dann Geld sparen, wenn wir die Seite "löschen"? 



ile schrieb:


> Was, Stephan arbeit nicht mehr für die Print?!  Sein SandyBridgeE-Video letztens fand ich richtig genial, weil sehr detailreich. Und so jemandem gibt man andere Aufgaben? Och nee...



Noch arbeitet er für Print.  Er wird dann sicher auch in Zukunft etwas zum gedruckten Heft beitragen. 



STSLeon schrieb:


> Um auch mal meinen Senf abzugeben, bevor ich mich zum Frühstück aufmache:
> 
> Wie viele andere finde ich den Qualitätsunterschied zwischen Heft und Webseite für gravierend. Keine Zeitung / Zeitschrift, die ich sonst lese, hat einen derartigen Unterschied zwischen Printmedium und Onlinemedium. Die Onlineartikel der Zeit haben das gleiche Niveau wie auch die Zeitung und Spiegel Online meistens auch (einige Ausreißer nach unten sind schon drin). Hier exisitiert eine Corporate Identity und genau diese fehlt mir bei euch auf der Main. Ich finde die Aufmachung und zu einem Teil auch Inhalte der Main laden nicht ein euer Heft zu kaufen. Es gibt klasse Artikel, klasse Produktests und eben auch (und die bleiben mehr im Gedächtnis) nervige Bilderstrecken und Artikel, die wirklich mehr den Anschein erwecken als Platzhalter zu dienen, als zu informieren. Diese wurden hier schon mehrfach kritisiert, Mixxed Up hat eine Auswahl in einem Posting, daher verzichte auf eine Auswahl.
> 
> ...


 
Was Du beschreibst, wäre nur möglich, wenn alle Redakteure alles machen (Print/Online). Dafür habe ich aber weder genug Fachredakteure, noch gibt es eine praktikable Verbindung von Online- und Print-Workflows. Das kommt dem Stein der Weisen sehr nahe. Vorerst also Utopie.

Im Übrigen muss noch bewiesen werden, dass eine Webseite überhaupt Heißhunger auf ein Printheft machen kann. Es gibt sehr viele Beispiele, wo die Webseite wenig mit dem Printheft zu tun hat. Und es gibt auch viele Beispiele, wo ein Printheft gar keine richtige Webseite hat. Aber das, was Du beschreibst, ist bisher keine sichtbare Realität.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Könntest du bitte ein paar Beispiele nennen, wo die Webseite wenig mit dem Printheft zu tun hat?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Chip, PC Welt, Magnus (PC Magazin & Co.). Heise macht zwar ähnliche Themen, aber inhaltlich komplett was anderes (praktisch keine Tests, nur News).


----------



## sfc (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ein ganz krasses Beispiel ist sicherlich auch Spiegel Online - eines der  ganz wenigen Nachrichtenportale im Internet, das mehr Geld einbringt als es kostet. Die eine Hälfte der Seite ist von Presseagenturen kopiert, die andere Hälfte sind Meinungsäußerungen im Gewand eines Berichts.


----------



## STSLeon (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

So muss ich bewiesen werden, dass eine Screenshot Strecke a la "die schönsten Himmel in Videospielen seit 19XX" wirklich mehr Klicks bringt. Aber eine praktikable Verbindung (um dich zu zietieren) benutzt PCGH doch auch schon. Und wenn es nur verkürzte Testartikel sind, mit einem Hinweis auf die Printaufgabe. Letztes Beispiel ist der Test der AMD 7970. Spiegel Online veröffentlicht auch verkürzte Artikel, Interviews oder Berichte online und verweist auf das Heft. Die Onlineredaktion ist dabei nach eigener Aussage profitabel und schreibt schwarze Zahlen. Natürlich erfordert so ein Vorgehen Fachredakteure, die für den Onlinebereich schreiben und welche die für Printschreiben und Prozesse, die zwischen den Sparten problemlos fließen können. Sicher wird auch viel mit kurzen Nachrichten aufgefüllt, die keine Druckerschwärze verdienen.

Ich verstehe ja auch, dass ihr manchmal wirklich nur Lückenfüller braucht, weil Hardwaretechnisch einfach nichts da ist, aber ich glaube auch, dass du und deine Redakteure mit der Qualität einiger News auf der Webseite alles andere als glücklich seit. Und nein, darauf erwarte ich keine Antwort.

Um für mich das Thema abzuschließen, ich picke mir die für interessanten Themen auf der Main raus, lese und kommentiere sie hin und wieder, das sind aber meistens die der Heftredakteure. Ich findes einfach schade, dass ihr ein sehr gutes Printmedium habt und die Homepage nicht mithalten kann. 

Und zu letzt das wichtigste: Große Klasse von dir an einem Samstag online zu sein und mit zu disktuieren und Fragen zu beantworten! Das ist wirklich super


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Voll auf die Zwölf!
> 
> Kommt doch mal wieder alle etwas runter. Es gab doch schon positive Veränderungen. So schnell bekommt man fast nirgends Support. Hat irgendwer in den letzten Tagen eigentlich Rechtschreibfehler ode fragwürdige News gefunden? Ich jedenfalls nicht! Das Werbung nicht ausbleiben kann, sollte jeden klar sein.
> 
> ...


Ja!?
Frische Fischsaurier-Art entdeckt: Forscher werten Fund als große Sensation - wissenschaft
Also wenn das nicht fragwürdig ist, dann weiß Ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiter...
Wobei der Name gut zum Artikel passt, *Lamer* 
Entschuldigung, aber ich glaub seit dem man schreiben kann, sollte man seinen Namen auch richtig schreiben können.
Tippfehler kanns ja gar nicht sein, da der erste Buchstabe aus dem 2. Wort und der 1. aus dem 1. Wort vertauscht wurden!?
Ganz abgesehen vom Thema der News, Thilo bitte, bitte erklär mir wieso soetwas online ist?


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2012)

Ich bekomme die überhaupt nicht angezeigt! Nur wenn ich danach suche, finde ich die News.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Deswegen siehst du die nicht


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, dass die News mitlerweile auf der Main ausgeblendet wird, erlaube ich mir mal, Feedback zu ihrer mangelnden PCGH-Affinität hier im Thread ebenfalls auszublenden. Generell seien alle Poster daran erinnert, dass dieses Forum einen Feedbackbereich hat und dass Feedback dort wesentlich besser aufgehoben ist.
> 
> "Cars Lamer" sei daran erinnert, dass man hier auch auf ganz normalem Wege Threads erstellen kann, wenn man ein Thema fürs WPW hat
> (und ja, das Thema an sich ist nicht schlecht. Besser auf alle Fälle, als Routineaktionen ala "ISS versorgt")
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Die ist auch mitlerweile längst ausgeblendet, ebenso wie 1-2 weitere.
@Wa1lock: Ich weiß nicht, wie es zu "Cars Lamer" kam, aber eins kann ich, denke ich, an dieser Stelle verraten: Normalerweise muss ein Redakteuer seinen Namen nicht eingeben, weil ein typisches CMS die Namen der Nutzer fest mit deren Account und umgekehrt verbindet.


----------



## thysol (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit wenn ihr die Englische Version eurer Seite Löscht : www.pcgameshardware.com
> Würde euch das helfen Geld einzusparen, das dann bei der Deutschen Seite weniger Werbung zwischen den News ist ? (Kenne mich dahingehend nicht so aus)
> So sah auch die Deutsche Seite früher aus, träum ... träum ...


 
Die Englische Seite duerfte fuer nicht-deutsch Sprecher sowieso eher abschreckend sein. Einige News Titel sind ja mal sowas von Banane, zum Beispiel, "*Intel make some money in Q1 2011*". 

Um dann noch mal zur deutschen PCGH zu kommen:

Frische Fischsaurier-Art entdeckt: Forscher werten Fund als große Sensation - wissenschaft

Diese News war wohl ein Schlag ins Gesicht fuer alle die hier die Main kritisiert haben. Ansonsten ist es aber lobenswert wie schnell hier Feedback von den Redakteuren gepostet wird. 

Wieso macht ihr eigentlich nicht eine Webseite fuer "Pad & Phone" auf. Dann koenntet ihr die ganzen Smartphone und Tablet News da posten ohne das jemand meckert.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Es ist komisch, dass niemand Anstoß daran nimmt, wenn Computerbase, Heise, Hardwareluxx oder Tomshardware Smartphone- und Tablet-News bringen. Da scheint es ganz normal zu sein, fast schon akzeptiert. Warum ist das so? Wir werden ja auch ständig mit diesen Seiten verglichen, also das will mir wirklich nicht in den Kopf. Ich schaue gestern, Freitag, bei CB nach und finde 11 News vor, wovon 8 an sich mobile Themen beinhalten. Wow. Da hatte PCGH am Freitag aber ein paar mehr News aus dem Bereich PC G H.

Liegt es womöglich daran, dass die genannten Seiten gemerkt haben, dass der PC nicht nur Windows bedeutet? Falls ja: Gratulation! Die Erkenntnis hatte ich auch und genau deshalb gibt es diese Themen auch bei uns - in einer Randspalte links, damit es die Kernfraktion nicht stört, und das macht sonst niemand.

Wegen der genannten News: Ja, ein Test und ein Fehler. Für mich sind diese Themen abgehakt für alle Zeiten. Wissenschaftliche News, die IT-Bezug haben, wird es weiter geben.

Pad & Phone: Da gibt es eine Facebookseite und das ist schon sehr viel Arbeit. Schau mer mal, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Taitan (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich weiß nicht, wer Euch ständig mit den o.g. Seiten vergleicht, aber ich wage zu behaupten - auch auf die Gefahr hin lächerlich gemacht zu werden - : die o.g. Seiten ziehen ein komplett anderes Publikum als die PCGH Webseite an.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Naja ich finde die Tablet News teilweise schon recht interessant weil es da ja auch immer mal um die neuen ARM Prozessoren geht. Das Thema darf man denke ich ruhig weiter verfolgen. 
Aber ansonsten interessiert mich der mobile Bereich eher wenig.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum hier so eine >News< gezeigt wird, hat doch sehr wenig (bis gar nichts) mit PCGH zu tun, da kann man gleich für einen 6000€ Fernseher eine News machen 
Ich bin mir in klaren das wohl einige wenige bei PCGH die Fotografie ihr Hobby nennen, aber das muss doch nicht sein Leute, sonst kommen hier wirklich bald Artikel die einen Sportwagen zeigen nur weil er einen Mikrochip darin hat.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Es mögen sich vielleicht nicht alle daran erinnern (wollen), aber wir haben in PCGH Print sogar lange Jahre Digitalkameras getestet. 
Und wenn Du mal ins Foto-Forum bei PCGH schaust, wirst Du sehen, dass "einige wenige" eher beleidigend ist.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hab im Moment neun Mod-Tagebücher, die ich aktiv mitverfolge und davon nutzen vier, richtig gute Kameras. Das sind 44%. Das hat also schon seine Berechtigung. Ich selbst mache fast nie Fotos (nichtmal im Urlaub, oder an besonderen Ereignissen), aber hier gibt es genug Leute bei denen das anders ist. Zudem profitiere ich als Leser der Mods ja von der Qualität der Bilder. Deshalb find ich solche News okay, selbst wenn sie mich nicht interessieren.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Taitan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wer Euch ständig mit den o.g. Seiten vergleicht, aber ich wage zu behaupten - auch auf die Gefahr hin lächerlich gemacht zu werden - : die o.g. Seiten ziehen ein komplett anderes Publikum als die PCGH Webseite an.


 Wie kommst du da drauf?

Hättest du jetzt "Computer Bild" gesagt dann hätte ich es ja noch verstanden...

Hardwareinteressierte gucken doch nicht nur auf einer Seite. Zumindest nicht wenn sie Medienkompetenz besitzen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Publikum von CB & Co. so anders ist als das von PCGH.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Oh doch, das ist nämlich mein Vater! Da war letztens Werbung für eine Geforce 9800GT für €109,95 drin. Zudem ist die auf der CD enthaltene Software der reinste Spam. Oft sind nichtmal Installationspfade angegeben, so dass alles einfach auf C: landet und sich da dann hunderte von losen Dateien tummeln. Nene, das ist schon was anderes. Nur manche Tests, oder Spielenews sind ganz gut. Der Rest ist ausschließlich Werbung, oder Quatsch! (Meine Meinung)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

CB = Computerbase, nicht Computerbild.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Solle aber hingeschrieben werden denn viele, die CB lesen, denken zuerst an Computer Bild.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Auf dieses Niveau würden sich hier einige sicherlich nicht herablassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Auf das Niveau von Computer Bild?
Wieso, ist das so schlecht?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Kommt drauf an wen du fragst.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

CB = Conputerbase
CBS = Computer Bild Spiele

Seit jeher


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Und was ist mit der normalen Computer Bild?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

einfach nur Bild?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

COMPUTER BILD: Tests, Downloads, Ratgeber & Kurse, Kaufberatung, Video
COMPUTER BILD SPIELE: Vorschau, Tests, Tipps und Tricks, Spielevideos

ist das nicht ein Unterschied?
Ach was weiß ich, ich bin da eh nicht unterwegs


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es ist komisch, dass niemand Anstoß daran nimmt, wenn Computerbase, Heise, Hardwareluxx oder Tomshardware Smartphone- und Tablet-News bringen. Da scheint es ganz normal zu sein, fast schon akzeptiert. Warum ist das so? Wir werden ja auch ständig mit diesen Seiten verglichen, also das will mir wirklich nicht in den Kopf. Ich schaue gestern, Freitag, bei CB nach und finde 11 News vor, wovon 8 an sich mobile Themen beinhalten. Wow. Da hatte PCGH am Freitag aber ein paar mehr News aus dem Bereich PC G H.
> 
> Liegt es womöglich daran, dass die genannten Seiten gemerkt haben, dass der PC nicht nur Windows bedeutet? Falls ja: Gratulation! Die Erkenntnis hatte ich auch und genau deshalb gibt es diese Themen auch bei uns - in einer Randspalte links, damit es die Kernfraktion nicht stört, und das macht sonst niemand.
> 
> ...


Ich vergleiche euch wenn, dann mit dem HardwareLuxx, da ist inzwischen irgendwie auch die Extreme Gruppe hingewandert 
Wenn man sich mal da anguckt was da für Gestalten unterwegs sind, da ist nen SLI/CF Gespann nen Witz gegen den ihre Systeme, die sind Extrem.
Hier haben sich irgendwie die Budgetkäufer mit einer extra kleinen Portion Extrem versammelt, liegt aber natürlich nicht (nur) an euch 
Tablet News finde Ich nicht schlimm, interessiert mich sogar, aber diese Weltraumnews sind echt mies.

@Marc Computer Bild = CoBi
ComputerBase = CB
Computer Bild Spiele = CoBiS


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Dann geh ich mal cobi cb cobis abchecken wenn sich das Niveau auf PCGH mal wieder unters Bett verkrochen hat


----------



## Cleriker (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> CB = Computerbase, nicht Computerbild.


 Okay, mein Fehler. Ich hatte mich von dem Text über dir Verwirren lassen und dachte, du gehst darauf ein.

Ich machst jetzt wie Marc es gesagt hat:
CB = Conputerbase
CBS = Computer Bild Spiele

Dann passiert mir sowas nicht wieder!


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Die Frage dann ist was ist Computer Bild, bzw. wieso dann Computer Bild Spiele nen anders Kürzel hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solle aber hingeschrieben werden denn viele, die CB lesen, denken zuerst an Computer Bild.



Aber doch hoffentlich nicht hier *schock* 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der normalen Computer Bild?


 
Da redet man lieber nicht drüber.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Offenbar hat dieses Thema doch für einigen Zündstoff gesorgt, immerhin stehe ich doch nicht alleine da.

Die schon angesprochenen Lamer-Artikel sind wirklich für die Katz bzw. für eine andere Webseite, ich frage nochmals, was zum Teufel hat das hier zu suchen?

Wirklich keine andere Hardware-Seite die ich kenne, betreibt Off-Topic in diesem Stil - dass es PCGH finanziell so schlecht geht, dass man jetzt Wissenschaftsartikel als Klickfänger braucht, glaube ich langsam nicht mehr.

Hätte man früher als User sowas in den User-News gebracht, wäre einem der Thread von einem Moderator entweder geschlossen oder in die Rumpelkammer verschoben worden. 

Uuups....hoffentlich habe ich jetzt nicht den einen oder anderen User auf dumme Gedanken gebracht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

An der Stelle mal eine Frage: In letzter Zeit erschien ein Teil der kritisierten Meldungen nicht mehr auf der Startseite der Main, aber auf der Seite "News", die ja ihrerseits nicht alles von der Startseite enthält. Wie sieht da aktuell die Verteilung zwischen beiden aus bzw. was entgeht einem (wird einem erspart) auf der einen bzw. der anderen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> COMPUTER BILD: Tests, Downloads, Ratgeber & Kurse, Kaufberatung, Video
> COMPUTER BILD SPIELE: Vorschau, Tests, Tipps und Tricks, Spielevideos
> 
> ist das nicht ein Unterschied?
> Ach was weiß ich, ich bin da eh nicht unterwegs


 
Mich nerven Webseiten, die nur eine Hälfte des Bildschirms nutzen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich habe mir, als ich vor 3 Wochen im Krankenhaus war, mal da eine "Computer Bild Spiele" geholt. Weil sie nix anderes da hatten. 
Am schlimmsten ist das Bewertungssystem von denen. Voll der Murks. Wie kann man so einfache Sachen so kompliziert machen?

Gebe auch auf die Meinung der Computerbild eh nichts. Kann man genauso wenig ernst nehmen wie die normale Bild.

Die Webseite von denen ist genauso beschissen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Beim *Test von Trine 2* wird kritisiert, die Musik sei "zu niedlich"  Dabei ist die grandios und Ari Pulkkinen ein namhaft+er Komponist.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



> ein namhaft Komponist.


 Deutsches Sprach, schweres Sprach 
Achwas Spaß 
Türlich kann man auf die CoBi(S) "Tests" nichts geben


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Musik ist halt Geschmackssache und solche Tests sind immer etwas subjektiv.
Was der eine gut findet ist für den anderen überflüssig oder Unsinn.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Bei Spieltests da ist die "Gamestar" ja noch besser als die CoBiS.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Die GameStar ist die einzige Spielezeitschrift, die auf diesem Gebiet noch halbwegs seriösen Journalismus betreibt, mitlerweile kann man auch die PC Games vergessen.

...und von Games Aktuell und PC Action will ich gar nicht reden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Und wieso betreibt die PC Games im Heft keinen "halbwegs seriösen Journalismus", mal so aus Interesse?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wollte ich auch gerade fragen. Da sind wohl Pauschalwochen aktuell.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Weil die immer denselben Kram schreibt, dauernd hört man wie unglaublich toll dieses und jenes Spiel wird, die Tests selber sind dann genauso halbgar wie die zugehörigen Vorschauartikel.

GameStar ist da schon kritischer, gut, für viele auch zu kritisch, aber mir gefällt ihr Stil erheblich besser - doch leider kommen selbst die immer wieder mit Vorabtest daher. PC Power Play gibt's ja leider nicht mehr, wurde bei der Cypressübernahme eingestampft, ComputerBild Spiele ist ja sowieso für den Spielefanatiker uninteressant, PC Action ist für mich ein Lückenmagazin, GamesAktuell bringt es halt nur auf ordentliche Konsolentests, der Rest sind dann alles Konsolenfachmagazine, interessieren mich nicht. Das einzige was sonst noch übrig bleibt ist 4players, welche aber eine reine Internetseite ist.

Tja, jetzt wisst ihr halt, was ich langsam von Computec halte. 

Aber hey, immerhin ist PCGH besser als PC Welt.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade fragen. Da sind wohl Pauschalwochen aktuell.


 
Nicht jede Kritik hier ist pauschal. Hast du dir meine angesehen? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...erdaechtigt-klickhascherei-4.html#post3799129

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...erdaechtigt-klickhascherei-4.html#post3807152

Bitte sag was dazu, hab mir echt Mühe gegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil die immer denselben Kram schreibt, dauernd hört man wie unglaublich toll dieses und jenes Spiel wird, die Tests selber sind dann genauso halbgar wie die zugehörigen Vorschauartikel.


Dass die "Tests selber [sind] dann genauso halbgar wie die zugehörigen Vorschauartikel" seien, ist für mich auch erst mal pauschal und vor allem subjektiv gefärbt - aber kein argumentativ gestützter Beitrag. 

*EDIT*
Ich teste idR keine Spiele, zocke aber vieles (sehr früh) und spreche mit den PCG-Kollegen teils sehr intensiv und lese auch die Tests. Zuletzt beispielsweise den von Skyrim und der ist alles andere als halbgar, die Online-Version ist zudem ein Brett. Auch wenn es OT ist, würde ich mir wünschen ein paar "halbgare" Tests der PCG erläutert zu bekommen - ich leite es dann an die Jungs weiter.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das einzige was sonst noch übrig bleibt ist 4players, welche aber eine reine Internetseite ist.


Aber ich finde die Tests echt gut.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

"Halbgar" ist vielleicht das falsche Wort, vielmehr diese "Hysterie", die bei jedem hervorstechendem Merkmal eines Spiels sich sofort herausließt, ist einfach unüberschaubar, gerade bei Vorschauartikeln, da lese ich bei kommenden Top-Titeln eher selten einen wirklich Kritikpunkt bzw. man merkt, wie groß die Vorfreude der Redakteure schon ist. Mir sind dan zu viele "!" vorhanden, auch Ironie ist da irgendwie nicht da. 


Gerade der Test von Homefront - 84%, nur weil das Spiel eine vermeintlich tolle Inszenierung hat.

Klar, die Tests sind sehr umfrangreich, was aber auch oft daran liegt, dass das oft mehr Beilagen sind, die eigentlich in eine Komplettlösung oder so gehören (ohne die wäre der "Mega-Tests", wie der von Age of Empires 3 von vor gut 6 Jahren nur halb so lang gewesen.)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Bei einer Vorschau wird den Redakteuren auch häufig nur das gezeigt, was kaum Kritik zulässt - cherry picking eben. Und was hat Ironie in einer Vorschau zu suchen? Zynisch kann es in einem Test werden, wenn versprochene Features fehlen oder völlig sinnbefreit implementiert wurden. Im Übrigen halte ich persönlich es für sinnvoll einen umfangreichen Test auch mal mit ein zwei Missionsbeschreibung zu spicken, denn das gibt oft einen guten Fingerzeit darauf, wie die Quests oder Levels designt sind.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich rede ja nicht von ernsthafter Kritik am Spielinhalt sondern von einer etwas weniger hysterisch betrachteten Situation - was anderes "hurra, das Spiel wird bestimmt geil" habei ich letzter Zeit von PCG irgendwie nicht gehört. Bei GameStar geht man eher die Richtung, "Wird evtl. gut, wenn...."

Und der Schreibstil von PCG geht mir langsam auf die Nerven, so wie hier: 





> Fast noch bizarrer gibt sich die Grafik: Denn die sieht deutlich schlechter aus als die von Flatout: UItimate Carnage – und das erschien 2008!


 
So nach dem Motto: "Boah, stell dir vor, dass Spiel sieht noch schlechter aus als der Vorgänger von vor 3 Jahren!!!"

Tut mir leid, aber mit dem Tests von PCG kann ich die von mir gespielten Spiele auch nicht mehr identifizieren, früher haben sie das was in einem Spiel wirklich Spaß gemacht hat toll hervorgehoben, dass hatte GameStar z.B. nicht immer gemacht. Aber heute kommt es mir so vor, als würden die vor lauter Begeisterung zu viele Negativpunkte auslassen und stattdessen noch ein paar "!" dahintersetzen.

Wenn ich wissen will, wie gut das eine oder andere neue Spiel ist, dann sehe ich zuerst unter GameStar nach, denn die bringen im Groben und Ganzen das was passt und was nicht auf den Punkt, gerade weil ich ihr Bewertungssystem insgesamt für schlüssiger und detaillierter halte, als das von PCG.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei einer Vorschau wird den Redakteuren auch häufig nur das gezeigt, was kaum Kritik zulässt - cherry picking eben. Und was hat Ironie in einer Vorschau zu suchen? Zynisch kann es in einem Test werden, wenn versprochene Features fehlen oder völlig sinnbefreit implementiert wurden.



Wenn man will, kann man auch zu jeder beliebigen anderen Gelegenheit ironisch werden  *an PCPower zurückdenk* *snüff *
(yahtzee schaffts auch echten Zynismus bei noch so guten Titeln  )

Ansonsten würde ich aber auch sagen:
Wer von einer Vorschau nützliche, objektive Informationen erwartet, hat das Konzept "Preview" nicht verstanden. Leider scheint dass die Mehrheit zu sein, denn sämtliche Spielezeitschriften, die ich seit dem Ende der PCPP (nicht, dass die viiieeel besser gewesen wäre) in der Hand hatte, bestanden fast nur aus Vorschau . Auf der anderen Seite: Deren Problem. Das bißchen, was an Tests drinsteht, kann ich in 10 Minuten am Regal lesen, während ich auf meine bessere Hälfte warte.
(Anm.: GameStar war da allerdings nicht darunter. Die hatte ich seit Jahren nicht mehr in der Hand - man lernt aus Fehlkäufen, welche Tests einem einfach nicht weiterhelfen)


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich aber auch sagen:
> Wer von einer Vorschau nützliche, objektive Informationen erwartet, hat das Konzept "Preview" nicht verstanden.


Habe ich nirgends behauptet, nochmal, unter Preview verstehe ich keine "Das-spiel-wird-so-oder-so-toll"-Logik.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich gehe meistens nach den Pressespiegel und fixiere mich nicht auf eine Zeitschrift oder Seite.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die GameStar ist die einzige Spielezeitschrift, die auf diesem Gebiet noch halbwegs seriösen Journalismus betreibt, mitlerweile kann man auch die PC Games vergessen.



Halbwegs seriös?  
Ich habe inzwischen aufgehört Spiele Zeitschriften zu lesen, weil da nur nochs Zeugs drin steht, das mich nicht die Bohne interessiert, nur noch selbstgefälliges Geschwafel zur Selbstdarstellung.
PC Welt hat ebenso abgebaut wie Chip oder PCGH.
Man sieht es ja auch auf der Main, völlig überfrachtet, keine klare Gliederung und der Fokus ist inzwischen bei Themen, die möglichst viele Klicks generieren (können). Inhalte sind da inzwischen nebensächlich.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

PC-Welt war für mich nie wirklich ein interessantes Magazin, die wurden früher nicht umsonst als "Bildzeitung der IT-Branche" verschrieen (bevor dann die echte ComputerBild erschien)

Mein Gott, früher habe ich zu einem Spiel 5 verschiedene Tests gelesen, in fast allen gängigen Magazinen, weil mich die allgemeine Meinung zu den Games einfach interessiert hat, heute habe ich für sowas schlichtweg keine Zeit mehr. Heute genügt mir ein Blick auf die eine oder andere Schlusswertung, um zumindest ungefähr einschätzen zu können, wie gut das eine oder andere Game ist. Die finale Meinung bilde ich mir natürlich immernoch selber, aber mitlerweile hab' ich ja nicht mehr mal für sowas Zeit. (oder die nötige Grafikkarte)

GameStar bringt natürlich auch schon länger so einen Kram auf ihrer Main, wie irgendwelche Film-Reviews oder halbgare IT-News, die so überhaupt nichts mit Games zu tun haben (MP3-Player-Verbot von neulich und das ganze Apple-Zeugs). Aber immerhin haben die eingeräumt, dass sowas Computerspiele nicht wirklich verdient haben, ganz anders als die PCG-Chefredakteurin, die ja meint, dass Computerspiele doch nur Fast-Food seien, die auch dementsprechend bewertet werden müsse.

Das PCGH-Magazin finde ich jetzt immernoch genauso brauchbar wie vor 6, 7 Jahren, schöne, ausführliche Tests und bringt eben das auf den Punkt, was man wo beachten sollte, ComputerBase z.B. lässt die Sicht des Käufers eher außer Acht (auch wenn die an sich teils genausogute Tests machen).

Ansonsten, kauf dir HardwareLuxx, die haben so ein Kaufberatungssystem wie PCGH nicht oder c't, meiner Meinung nach die professionellste IT-Zeitschrift am deutschen Kiosk (aber ohne Fokus auf Zocker-Hardware).


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ansonsten, kauf dir HardwareLuxx, die haben so ein Kaufberatungssystem wie PCGH nicht oder c't, meiner Meinung nach die professionellste IT-Zeitschrift am deutschen Kiosk (aber ohne Fokus auf Zocker-Hardware).


 
Hardwareluxx versuche ich seit Jahren zu kaufen, aber ich habe noch nie ein Print Magazin in irgendeinem Laden gesehen und ich hab schon einige Flughäfenläden durchsucht. 

Ich behaupte ja weiterhin, dass es Hardwareluxx nur online gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Du könntest alternativ ja auch ein Abonnement abschließen, müsste auch über die Website von denen gehen. 

Ich finde die in beiden Bahnhöfen in Augsburg und in fast jedem Kiosk dort, früher sogar bei uns im Supermarkt vom Dorf, weiß ehrlichgesagt nicht, warum du die immernoch nicht ausfindig machen konntest.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja weiterhin, dass es Hardwareluxx nur online gibt.


 Habe die auch noch nie im Geschäft gesehen.

Aber muß zugeben das ich mal ganz selten eine Zeitschrift kaufe. Lese meistens im Internet.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich habe auch noch nie eine HWLuxx in echt gesehen. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Blutengel (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Hardwareluxx Zeitschrift: Hardwareluxx als Einzelheft und im Abo

Vielleicht interessant für Euch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Bei Hardwareluxx habe ich z.T. auch schon sehr durchwachsene Artikelqualität beobachtet...

Aber jetzt mal langsam zurück zum hiesigen Webauftritt, ehe das ein reiner Werbethread wird


----------



## Taitan (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Taitan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wer Euch ständig mit den o.g. Seiten vergleicht, aber ich wage zu behaupten - auch auf die Gefahr hin lächerlich gemacht zu werden - : die o.g. Seiten ziehen ein komplett anderes Publikum als die PCGH Webseite an.


 
die PCGH stellt _meiner_ Meinung nach immernoch zu gefühlten 90% Zockerhardware und testet auch dahingehend. Das ist kein Kritikpunkt, aber Artikel in TomsHardware zielen eher auf Anwender im Home'n'Office Bereich ab... das ist auch der Grund, warum ich meinem Chef raten würde, wenn er sich mal nach neuer Hardware umschauen sollte, auf ne andere Seite als die PCGH zu gehen. Die PCGH ist einfach zu sehr "Jugendstil".


----------



## Rennspieler (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

... und schon wieder seid ihr durch miesen Journalismus negativ aufgefallen.

Grund: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,863425/rFactor-2-Offene-Beta-ist-gestartet-Wer-jetzt-spielen-will-muss-Geld-bezahlen/Rennspiel-Sportspiel-Simulation/News

ist diese "News"

Schon in der Überschrift versucht ihr eine negative Stimmung gegen das Spiel zu heizen, lasst dann aber in der News bewusst die wichtige Info weg, dass dieses Geld für die Beta mit der Vollversion verrechnet wird und das eben die Kosten vorallem für das Online-Gaming und die Server sind.

Wieso macht ihr solch miese Stimmung nicht mal gegen die dämlichen Mainstreamgames wo die Leute WIRKLICH abgezockt werden, z.B. bei den Konsolenspielen für 65€ und den Abzock-DLCs???

Bevor ihr dauernd schlechte News über qualitativ sehr gute, aber weniger verbreitete Games macht, lasst es lieber ganz.

Ebenso unverständlich wie die oft kritisierten News zu lediglich Kack-Mods, über richtig gute und lang erwartete Mods wie F1 RFT 2011 berichtet ihr garnicht


----------



## OctoCore (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wieso negative Stimmung? Ich halte es schon für angebracht, gleich im Titel zu erwähnen, dass es nicht gratis ist. Nicht jeder potentielle Tester ist automatisch daran interessiert, das Endprodukt zu erwerben. Da nützt die Verrechnung rein garnichts. Man könnte so eine Meldung wesentlich polemischer gestalten, wenn man es darauf anlegen würde, negative Schwingungen zu verbreiten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Passend dazu auch mein Statement.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...elen-will-muss-geld-bezahlen.html#post3839610


----------



## Cleriker (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich finds auch angebracht! Für eine Beta (auch wenns später dann das richtige Spiel ist) Geld hinlegen zu müssen ist schon besonders. Wenn da nur Offene-Beta stehen würde, wären sich wieder welche betrogen fühlen, weil es nicht sofort ersichtlich gemacht wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Da ich die Nummer geschrieben habe, will ich mich auch noch kurz äußern: Negative Stimmungsmache sehe ich keine. Faktum ist, dass man für die Teilnahme an der "Open Beta" die knapp 50 USD berappen muss, auch wenn man dann statt 12 Monaten 18 Monate spielen kann. Insofern ist es eine Art Vorbestellerbonus meets Crowdfunding meets Vorkasse. Ich muss bezahlen, wenn ich Beta spielen will. Darum gings in erster Linie. Das ist schon ein entscheidender Hinweis, den man mal in eine Headline packen kann. Im Grunde nehmen die ja Geld für ein Betaprodukt, dass man - wenn es mal fertig ist - noch 12 Monate als Final spielen darf. Das kann man eben thematisch von zwei Seiten aufziehen. Das gabs in der Form meines Wissens noch nirgends (CARS ist noch einmal ein anderes Konzept), auch wenn hier von manchen mit Battefield 3/Diablo 3 argumentiert wird. Da wurde im Vorfeld aber kein Geld genommen. Wie auch immer: Was hätte ich davon, gegen das Spiel zu hetzen oder es in schlechtes Licht zu rücken? Nix... Viel schlimmer wäre es da, wenn ich es mobbe, indem ich zu dem Thema nix mache. ;o) Ich persönlich finde, dass man auch überempfindlich reagieren kann.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Und trotzdem haben wir das Ding jetzt noch mal bearbeitet, sodass es nun wirklich keine Probleme mehr geben sollte.

rFactor 2: Offene Beta gestartet, Zugang nur per Vollversionskauf mit Vorbestellboni - Update - rfactor 2


----------



## OctoCore (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ist eh zu spät, das Game ist bei mir schon negativ belastet - nicht durch den Artikel, der in Urfassung vielleicht wirklich kritikwürdig war, sondern durch die Polemik von Rennspieler.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Scheinbar kennt keiner von euch Minecraft?!
Da mussten Alpha und Beta auch bezahlt werden.

Ist rFactor ist ein Online Game, die Server müssen dann ja auch bezahlt werden.
Ich weiß aber nicht von wem diese Kommen, ist die Server vom Entwickler ist dieser Schritt  verständlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Nun ja, letztendlich bezahlen die PCler eh schon seit Jahren für Beta Produkte, auch wenn sie als Vollversionen beworben werden.


----------



## der_knoben (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wobei Beta bei manchem Spiel auch noch übertrieben ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Du meinst "Spiel" ist bei einigen Betas übertrieben 

Aber jetz wiedermal die Aufforderung, mehr über PCGH zu reden. Dank CES hat sich die Newszusammensetzung ja doch ein bißchen geändert.


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar kennt keiner von euch Minecraft?!
> Da mussten Alpha und Beta auch bezahlt werden.



Falsch. Durch die Vorbestellung von Minecraft durfte man, nebst geringerem Preis, Beta und Alpha bereits spielen. 

Wollte das nur schnell anmerken. Mit der Main bin ich zufrieden soweit.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Dort ist das selbe der Fall laut Artikel.


> Man kauft damit quasi die Vollversion, kann 18 anstatt 12 Monate lang online spielen



Man muss nur für eine Zeitspanne bezahlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Falsch. Durch die Vorbestellung von Minecraft durfte man, nebst geringerem Preis, Beta und Alpha bereits spielen.



Minecraft kostet Geld? 
Ich dachte, das ist gratis


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Minecraft kostet Geld?
> Ich dachte, das ist gratis


10€ warens in der Alpha, 15€ in der Beta und 20€ jetzt 
@Topic Heute waren soweit ich gesehen hab nur gute News dabei


----------



## Own3r (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich möchte auch noch mal meinen Kommentar zu der Newsqualität abgeben:

Im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden. Allerdings gibt es da die, wie schon angesprochen, Themen, die nicht wirklich zum Thema "Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele" passen. Ein Beispiel wären die Astronomieartikel, die zwar (für mich) auch interessant sind, aber nichts auf PCGH zu suchen haben. Für solche News gehe ich auf andere Seiten. 

Positiv sehe ich an, dass die Qualität (in letzter Zeit) wieder zugenommen hat, was mir z.B. die gute CES 2012 Berichterstattung zeigt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Danke, wir haben uns auch Mühe gegeben. Auch auf das Feedback hin.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Habe das Unterforum hier erst jetzt gerade entdeckt  

Und ich möchte auch gleich ein paar Worte zum Thema loswerden. Es ist eine Tatsache, dass PCGH ihre Page mit immer mehr s.g. "News" überschwemmt. Die Qualität leidet darunter sehr deutlich. Waren es vor 2-3 Jahren und natürlich auch davor jeden Tag eine kleine überschaubare Anzahl von News, quasi alle etwas mit der großen PC- und Hardware-Welt zu tun hatten, sind es heute jeden Tag teils mehrere Duzend Einträge zu Themen wie "Anzahl der Nutzer auf Facebook", Konsolen (muss ich nochmal erwähnen für was *PC*GH steht?) und Klagen der Musikindustrie. Das war eine kleine beispielhafte Auswahl vom vergangenen Samstag. Heute z.B. diese "News". Genau diese News war es auch, die mich hier in diesen Thread gebracht hat, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr ertragen kann, was hier auf der Page als News landet. Es ist nicht schlimm, dass PCGH soetwas für erwähnenswert hält, doch dann bitte nicht auf der Main-Page. PCGH verliert vielleicht durch diese Flut an News aus allen möglichen Bereichen an Identität. Ich würde es besser finden, wenn sich PCGHh auf die wichtigen Themen konzentriert und sich so mit klaren Linien vom Einheitsbrei abgrenzen würde!

Macht doch eine konkrete Umfrage bezüglich der unnützen "Berichterstattung" auf der Main-Page.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

~*Geändert*~
Dennoch bleibt mein zweiter Satz :

Mann sollte eine PCGH Meinung zu jeder News hinzufügen auch wenn es nur ein Satz ist, oder den Text wenigstens etwas umformulieren um mehr Qualität hinein zu bringen, denn die meisten Texte sind mehr dahingeklatscht als gut formuliert.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Hallo,

Ich halte es für eine gewagte Unterstellung, dass wir angeblich News ("Wort für Wort") von anderen Seiten kopieren. Da bitte um entsprechende Beweise, bis dahin sehe ich das als tendenziell rufschädigende Äußerung an. Nichts für ungut, aber ich muss mir auch nicht jede Äußerung gefallen lassen.


----------



## insekt (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Hallo, habe den Thread nicht ganz durchgelesen, bin aber im Zuge einer Sache die mir schon seit längerem auf der Hauptseite negativ aufgefallen ist hierauf gestoßen. Es passt in sofern zu dem hier Diskutierten als es hauptsächlich (Entschuldigung für den Ausdruck) Kacknews vom Schlage "Die Schlechtesten/Besten/Top/Flop-XX von YY" oder "SCHNÄPPCHEN: xx"  betrifft, die aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen auf der Hauptseite fast immer fett markiert sind. Dazu mein Post aus einem Kommentarthread:



insekt schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich der Mist, dass alte News mit  ner neuen Zeit versehen werden, damit sie wieder oben stehen? Ich hab  mir die Bildergalerie schon heute morgen angeguckt und angeblich ist die  News jetzt um 12:30 gepostet worden...



Wäre erfreut wenn da jemand Stellung zu nehmen könnte. Wieso werden News, obwohl sie kein Update erhalten haben zu späterer Uhrzeit erneut gepostet? Besonders wenn man mehrmals am Tag vorbeischaut erschwert dies einem sehr den Überblick zu behalten, welche News man schon angeklickt hat bzw. ob der News vielleicht ein Update verpasst wurde. Es drängt sich einem förmlich der Eindruck auf, dass hierdurch nur zusätzliche Klicks generiert werden sollen. Bei den "News des Tages" die ich auch für sinnfrei halte, seh ich wenigstens vorher, dass die News alt ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Kannst Du bitte mal ein Beispiel liefern? Der Schnäppchenführer wird mehrmals täglich veröffentlicht und das Tages-Special auch (10:00, 12:30, 18:00). Geht es Dir um diese beiden Dinge?


----------



## insekt (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Im konkreten Fall ging es um die Bildergalerie über die besten/schlechtesten EA-Spiele.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wir können dieses Tages-Special gerne kennzeichen. Wie gesagt, das ist seit Jahren so, dass wir drei Publisher für das Tages-Special setzen.


----------



## insekt (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Achso, DAS ist mit Tages-Special gemeint. Kannte ich bisher so nicht. Eine Kennzeichnung wäre sicher nicht schlecht, aber jetzt wo ich die Logik dahinter kenne ist es auch okay.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Meine Meinung zu euren "News des Tages" ohne irgendeinen Bezug zu Hardware, findet man übrigens in meinem Foreninternen Blog  Ich hab mal einfach ein etwas extremes Beispiel für solchen Schund verfasst. Hat etwa denselben Bezug zu Metro, wie irgendein Planet der entdeckt wurde zu Starwars etc.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Jop, Das ist für mich eben kein Journalismus, wenn man bei wissenschaftlichen Artikeln so eine Unsinn wie Star Wars mit einbaut (das ja nun mal Fantasy ist) und dann als Bilderserie Star Wars Games präsentiert als Bilder, die zu dem Thema relevant sind.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Gut, dass du nicht geschrieben hast, Star Wars wäre Science Fiction. 

Mich erinnert die Vorgehensweise, wissenschaftliche Neuigkeiten zum Teil recht bemüht mit populärer Unterhaltung zu verknüpfen, stark an ähnliche Muster sogenannter "Wissenschafts"-Magazine mancher TV-Sender.
Boulevard-Science für diejenigen, denen die "Sendung mit der Maus" zu komplex ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, Das ist für mich eben kein Journalismus, wenn man bei wissenschaftlichen Artikeln so eine Unsinn wie Star Wars mit einbaut (das ja nun mal Fantasy ist) und dann als Bilderserie Star Wars Games präsentiert als Bilder, die zu dem Thema relevant sind.


Jetzt wo SWTOR aktuell ist, bekommt man mit Star Wars in der Überschrift wohl mehr Klicks.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Jetzt wo SWTOR aktuell ist, bekommt man mit Star Wars in der Überschrift wohl mehr Klicks.


 
Wahrscheinlich und Klicks sind nun mal das einzige Kriterium, mit dem du den Erfolg einer Onlineplattform messen kannst.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich und Klicks sind nun mal das einzige Kriterium, mit dem du den Erfolg einer Onlineplattform messen kannst.



... vergleichbar mit der Leserreichweite eines Printmediums. Wenn das so weiter geht wird PCGH früher oder später die erste "richtige" Hardware-Boulevard-Page


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Das wurde im Thread schon mehrere Male erwähnt aber ich muss hier meine Solidarität zu den anderen Langzeitusern ausdrücken 

Diese "Mikrowellennews", wie ich sie nenne, rauben die Übersicht der Main und sind daher störend. Ich brauche nicht daran erinnert zu werden was nun News/Gerücht/Menü/... des Tages oder King des Monats ist. Nein, ich klicke solche News nicht an, aber diese News verstecken die ganzen anderen "echten" News, die man dann übersieht. Dann gehe ich beispielweise auf Heise, sehe eine News und denke mir "Darüber hat PCGH nicht geschrieben?" Einige Zeit später sehe ich dann, dass PCGH das eben doch getan hat.

Dazu noch diese Bildergalerien unter den News, die völlig unpassend sind. Nicht, dass die groß stören, aber bringen die wirklich Klicks ein? Mir persönlich wäre dafür der Traffic zu kostbar.

PS: Das Nivea sinkt nicht auf Bild Nivea. Wenn, dann auf Galileonivea


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



> die erste "richtige" Hardware-Boulevard-Page



Wenn es das bis jetzt noch nicht gibt (irgendwie bezweifle ich das), dann ist es wohl eine Marktlücke, die gefüllt werden möchte. Aus Marketingsicht eher "Glückwunsch, PCGH!" 

Aber manch ein Veteran mit Mindestanspruch wird sich deshalb lieber nach grüneren Weiden umsehen. Damit wären wir dann wieder am (Thread-)Anfang.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> ... vergleichbar mit der Leserreichweite eines Printmediums.



Eben nicht. Die Leserreichweite gibt an, wieviele Leute dir zuhören, d.h. ob deine Beiträge interessant sind.
Die Klickzahl gibt an, wieviele du dazu gelockt oder gezwungen hast, irgendwo hinzuklicken - ohne irgend ein Maß dafür zu liefern, ob das demjenigen etwas gebracht hat, oder ob er eine halbe Sekunde später endgültig auf eine andere Seite gewechselt hat.
Deswegen bringen ja -dem Vorurteil nach?- News mit z.B. "Star Wars" im Titel Klicks, während es egal ist, ob Star Wars auch im Inhalt vorkommt. Den über den Klick entscheidet nicht der Inhalt, sondern der Titel, der in der Übersicht steht. Wenn du morgen die Titelzeile "Kelper getestet, 20 Benchmarks" bringst, hat du zehntausende Klicks. Und ebensoviele enttäuschte Leute, wenn es daraufhin nur zu lesen gibt "die wir aber noch nicht veröffentlichen dürfen"


----------



## Zomg (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Naja die PCGH Seite ist für mich schon lange nicht mehr die erste Anlaufstelle wenn ich Neuigkeiten lesen will. Gibt viele andere Seiten die wesentlich schneller sind und bei denen es nicht die 100ste Vergleichsgalerie gibt... Aber das Forum mag ich eigentlich ganz gerne - und manchmal findet sich beim landen auf der Frontpage ja doch der ein oder andere interessante Artikel.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Mann sollte eine PCGH Meinung zu jeder News hinzufügen auch wenn es nur ein Satz ist, oder den Text wenigstens etwas umformulieren um mehr Qualität hinein zu bringen, denn die meisten Texte sind mehr dahingeklatscht als gut formuliert.



Wir haben das mal intern kurz besprochen. Innerhalb einer News gehen Meinungen überhaupt nicht. Das würde dem Sinn einer objektiven Berichterstattung widersprechen. 

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte und was cool wäre: Eine Art Meinungskasten als persönliche Einschätzung. Das ist aber noch Traumland. Wir bleiben aber dran.



Zomg schrieb:


> Naja die PCGH Seite ist für mich schon lange nicht  mehr die erste Anlaufstelle wenn ich Neuigkeiten lesen will. Gibt viele  andere Seiten die wesentlich schneller sind und bei denen es nicht die  100ste Vergleichsgalerie gibt... Aber das Forum mag ich eigentlich ganz  gerne - und manchmal findet sich beim landen auf der Frontpage ja doch  der ein oder andere interessante Artikel.


 
Interessehalber: Welche Seiten sind das bei Dir? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Own3r (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was ich mir vorstellen könnte und was cool wäre: Eine Art Meinungskasten als persönliche Einschätzung. Das ist aber noch Traumland. Wir bleiben aber dran.



Wie wäre es mit einem ähnlichen Meinungskasten, wie man ihn häufiger im Internet findet:

"Fanden Sie die News/Information hilfreich?"

Anschließend kann man dann auswählen: "Ja" oder "Nein" und, falls es der Fall sein sollte, ein Verbesserungsvorschlag in Form eines Satzes o.Ä..


----------



## Zomg (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Deutschsprachige Seiten wären da: TomsHardware, Computerbase oder auch Heise.
Englischsprachige Seiten: Auch TomsHardware xD, oder eben Seiten die ich zu Themen "ergoogle".

Und nein, es ist mir ansich egal ob ich auf der PCGH ein paar Stunden später informiert werde, allerdings finde ich das Layout der Frontpage etwas... ungelungen? Weil mir gefällt das Layout der englischen TH Seite hier persönlich am Besten, die News sind deutlich zu erkennen, mit einer kleinen Leseprobe vorab. Bei der PCGH sind die sogenannten Top-Stories ja im Vordergrund, die mich meistens eher weniger interessieren - aber das ist eben nur meine persönliche Meinung .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Gerade Gerüchte oder Leaks bei Grafikkarten oder CPUs greifen wir meistens am schnellsten auf.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Es beschwert sich auch keiner über die Hardwarenews hier, sondern über den Rest.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gerade Gerüchte oder Leaks bei Grafikkarten oder CPUs greifen wir meistens am schnellsten auf.



Und damit rühmt ihr euch auch noch?!  

Ich weiß, dass das Thema schon x-Mal diskutiert wurde, aber genau das ist es, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann... Selbst das NDA hochhalten, aber fleißig irgendwelche Leaks von anderen Seiten kopieren, um überhaupt etwas zu schreiben. Klar machen das alle, aber das zeigt umso deutlicher, dass nur um die Klicks geht und eine hohe Besucherzahl (bezüglich Werbung).


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

da muss ichausnahmsweise mal ausserhalb meiner Rolle als Advocatus Diaboli  wiedersprechen, ich finde solche Leaks und Vorab-tests sehr intressant, vor allem weil in der Regel doch eine gute Orientierung geben, wo sich die Leistung des Produkts später ansiedelt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Und damit rühmt ihr euch auch noch?!
> 
> Ich weiß, dass das Thema schon x-Mal diskutiert wurde, aber genau das ist es, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann... Selbst das NDA hochhalten, aber fleißig irgendwelche Leaks von anderen Seiten kopieren, um überhaupt etwas zu schreiben. Klar machen das alle, aber das zeigt umso deutlicher, dass nur um die Klicks geht und eine hohe Besucherzahl (bezüglich Werbung).



Einerseits wird es erwartet das man Infos brühwarm auf den Tisch stellt und andererseits soll man es bleiben lassen. Klingt nach einem Spagat ohne die Beine breit zu machen, so ist das Leben man wird es wohl niemals allen recht machen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es beschwert sich auch keiner über die Hardwarenews hier, sondern über den Rest.


 
... und der "Rest" wird von Monat zu Monat immer mehr, gerade wenn eben keine Hardware Messe/Spiele Messe/was weiß ich Messe ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Selbst das NDA hochhalten, aber fleißig irgendwelche Leaks von anderen Seiten kopieren, um überhaupt etwas zu schreiben. Klar machen das alle, aber das zeigt umso deutlicher, dass nur um die Klicks geht und eine hohe Besucherzahl (bezüglich Werbung).


 
Ähhh:
Dir ist schon aufgefallen, was hier z.T. für Beschwerden auflaufen, wenn PCGH mal einen Tag länger braucht, ehe ein dubioses Gerücht erwähnt wird? Es ist nunmal so, dass es zu z.B. CPU und GPU mitlerweile keine berichtenswerten Fakten gibt, weil alles schon 2-3 Monate vor der offiziellen Bestätigung ausgeplaudert wird.
Und der Verweis auf fremde Leaks ist für eine unter NDA stehende Red eben die einzigste Möglichkeit. Alles, was PCGH nicht nachweislich woanders findet, wäre sonst ein NDA-Bruch durch PCGH.


----------



## Zomg (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich muss hier nochmal den anderen zustimmen, keiner beschwert sich wirklich über die Leaks oder sonstigem, es geht eher um: Alle Hardware - Spiele Artikel etc. klar das heißt Artikel und nicht News aber... Ihr wisst was ich meine :
Beispiel vom Mittwoch: Schnäppchen, 3dfx, beliebtestes video, htpc in xbox, abo usw - das kann gerne in eine extra spalte... Aber News sollten News sein .


----------



## Own3r (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Bei dieser News fällt mir jedoch wieder eine schlechte Berichterstattung auf: Bericht: Atari, Ubisoft, LucasArts & Co. mit erneuter Abmahnwelle gegen Torrent-Nutzer

Obwohl in der Quelle die zu den Spielen richtig genannten Publisher erwähnt werden (wenn auch in Englisch), sind in der News einige Spiele unter den falschen Publishern aufgelistet. Ein Beispiel wäre Dirt 3 und Operation Flashpint: Red River, welches von Codemasters und nicht Ubisoft entwickelt/publiziert wurde.

Jetzt könnte man auf den Gedanken kommen, dass die News "mal eben schnell" erstellt wurde, um mehr Klicks durch Reizwörter wie "Abmahnwelle bei Torrent-Nutzern" zu erreichen.
Da ich aber denke, dass PCGH Wert auf sachliche Informationen legt, würde ich mich freuen, wenn die News demnächst korrekt verfasst werden.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dir ist schon aufgefallen, was hier z.T. für Beschwerden auflaufen, wenn PCGH mal einen Tag länger braucht, ehe ein dubioses Gerücht erwähnt wird? Es ist nunmal so, dass es zu z.B. CPU und GPU mitlerweile keine berichtenswerten Fakten gibt, weil alles schon 2-3 Monate vor der offiziellen Bestätigung ausgeplaudert wird.



Soll jeder machen, was er für richtig hält. Darf jeder gerne Seiten besuchen, die Leaks veröffentlichen. Nur dass dann die seriösen Seiten - und dazu zählt PCGH _noch_ - diese Leaks aufgreifen finde ich sehr bedenklich, zumal eben diese Flut an teils unwahren / gefälschten Veröffentlichungen eine übermäßige Anzahl an nutzlosen News hier auf der Seite produziert.




Zomg schrieb:


> Schnäppchen, 3dfx, beliebtestes video, htpc in  xbox, abo usw - das kann gerne in eine extra spalte... Aber News sollten  News sein .



Das ist eine gute Möglichkeit, die Flut an Beiträgen / Themen auf der Main zu reduzieren und würde die Übersichtlichkeit wieder herstellen. Wer gerne solche Infos haben möchte, sollte dies an einer seperaten Stelle der Page bekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Um mal eine konstruktive Anregung in die Diskussion einzubringen:
Wäre es möglich, die [... des Tages] Republisher in Reihenfolge ihrer originalen Veröffentlichung zu bringen und so eng gestaffelt, dass dazwischen keine anderen News erscheinen (kann man auch erreichen, in dem man diese nach vorn/hinten verlegt)?
Dann hätte man einen geschlossenen Block von z.B. heute 6 Meldungen. Sobald man, von oben lesend, die erste bekannte Schlagzeile darin findet (für mich i.d.R. gleich die erste), kann man hinter den Block springen und gucken, ob man vor der Republishwelle etwas verpasst hat.
Derzeit muss man jeden Eintrag lesen um sicherzugehn, dass man zwischen den Republishern oder auch innerhalb derselbigen nichts verpasst. Das nützt dem Informationsfluss nicht und generiert nichtmal klicks, aber es rückt die zusätzlichen, als ~Spam wahrgenommenen, Veröffentlichungen in den Mittelpunkt der Aufmerksamkeit, und macht ein einfaches überlesen/ignorieren unmöglich.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Was sollen die News zu JEDEM Update von FireFox und zT Chrome!
Für jedes kleine Update müsst ihr scheinbar eine News schreiben.

Vorallem was ist mit den anderen Browsern IE, Opera etc.?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Vorallem was ist mit den anderen Browsern IE, Opera etc.?


 
Da gibts ja keine Updates.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Du bist wieder da?!

Nicht so häufig wie bei den anderen, aber es gibt sie.
Keiner braucht alle 3 Monate eine neue Versionsnummer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Keiner braucht alle 3 Monate eine neue Versionsnummer.


 
Richtig, vor allem weil die Unterschiede sehr gering sind und meist kommt nach der neuen Version gleich erst mal ein Patch, der Fehler behebt. Ist ja bei Firefox 10 auch so.
Ist schon ein Witz, was die da veranstalten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Es kommen ja auch jeden Tag 10 News bezüglich Skyrim Mods, also ist das mit den Browsernews auch egal.


----------



## Rolk (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Skyrim wird ja auch von vielen gezockt bis zum erbrechen. Absolut verständlich, wenn sich dazu eine News an die andere reiht.


----------



## sfc (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Vor allem sind es auch nicht 10 Pro Tag, sondern vielleicht mal ein oder zwei und an vielen Tagen auch gar keine.


----------



## Pagz (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Bei all der Kritik an PCGH muss ich mich jetzt auch mal positiv äußern:
Seitdem es diesen und andere ähnliche Threads gibt, hat sich Menge der "Bild-Niveau"-News drastisch verringert. Klar, es gibt immer noch ein paar Dinge, an denen man arbeiten kann, aber allgemein merkt man schon, dass PCGH daran arbeitet
Ich bin zum Beispiel mal die News von gestern durchgegangen und mir ist keine Einzige aufgefallen, die für mich unter die Kategorie "hätte man weglassen sollen" gefallen ist
Also dickes Lob, PCGH
Mfg, Pagz


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Pagz schrieb:


> Bei all der Kritik an PCGH muss ich mich jetzt auch mal positiv äußern:
> Seitdem es diesen und andere ähnliche Threads gibt, hat sich Menge der "Bild-Niveau"-News drastisch verringert. Klar, es gibt immer noch ein paar Dinge, an denen man arbeiten kann, aber allgemein merkt man schon, dass PCGH daran arbeitet
> Ich bin zum Beispiel mal die News von gestern durchgegangen und mir ist keine Einzige aufgefallen, die für mich unter die Kategorie "hätte man weglassen sollen" gefallen ist
> Also dickes Lob, PCGH
> Mfg, Pagz


Seh ich btw. genauso  Leider muss man motzen, damit sowas nicht passiert, wäre schön, wenn das selbstverständlich wäre 

mfg Wa1


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Die Headline "PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele" klingt leicht komisch, wie mir aufgefallen ist. "Informationstechnik-Technik" erscheint mir nicht logisch - nur so beiläufig. Ändert das halt in "Informationstechnologie" klingt erheblich besser.

Und wenn PCGH jetzt wirklich an dem Kurs festhält, andauernd News zu Politik und Wissenschafts-Themen, die eigentlich in das Bild-, Spiegel-, Stern- oder sonstwo-Forum gehören, zu bringen dann sollte man das wohl auch mit in die Headline einfügen.

(nur ein kleiner Tipp am Rande, dann erhöht sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, noch mehr Klicks zu bekommen möglicherweise)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Möchte mich auch mal positiv äussern.

Ich habe subjektiv den Eindruck als hätte sich doch einiges getan. Finde es auch gut, dass hier auf Kritik eingegangen und reagiert wird, so fern sie konstruktiv ist.

Vor allem Hut ab vor der Selbstbeherrschung, auch wenn´s sicher oft schwer fällt, nicht mal "den Kragen platzen zu lassen". 

Ich schätze ich wäre kein guter Redakteur ... ich würd´ mich bei manchen postings zu sehr aufregen. Ich denke immer daran, wie diese , oder jene Kritik wohl ankommt und wie mir an deren Stelle dann der Kragen platzen würde, wenn z.B. über Rechtschreibung kritisiert wird und im gleichen Posting macht man 5 Fehler. Ich selber vertippe mich auch sehr gerne mal und verdrehe die Buchstaben usw. ...
Wäre blöd , wenn ich als Redakteur dann nach 5 Tagen von den Mods gesperrt worden wäre, weil mir hier oder da der Kragen geplatzt wäre. 
( by the way : THX an die Mods für die gute Arbeit, auch wenn man mal selber eins auf den Deckel gekriegt hat und entsprechend darüber meckert  )

Ich musste auch über mich selber nachdenken und wie ich gerne mal schnell dabei war, mit Kritik.
Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es doch nicht leicht es immer allem Recht zu machen und dann auch noch einstecken zu müssen, wo man im Grunde nur etwas positives herüberbringen möchte, wie einen Artikel und dann anschliessend einen auf den Deckel kriegt, weil man hier und da einen Tippfehler gemacht hat.

Vielleicht sollten wir auch mal mehr die positiven Dinge sehen und nicht nur immer die negativen.

Will mich nicht einschleimen, oder so. Nur vielleicht mal daran erinnern dass wir alle nur Menschen sind und keine Supercomputer, die unfehlbar und ohne Emotionen sind.

Vielleicht denken wir alle da mal 15 Minuten drüber nach. 15 Minuten ? Schaffen wir schon. 




So wie PCGH im Moment ist und wie es läuft , finde ich es gut. 

Und @ Two Face : Bild-Level finde ich zu hart und fast beleidigend. Das muss nicht sein, finde ich.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Meine Meinung hat sich gerade mal wieder geändert:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...editkarten-daten-betroffen-2.html#post3944644.

Ihr wollt mit dieser Überschrift wohl mal wieder nur " Klickhascherei" betreiben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Was steht denn da ?

Das möglicherweise Kreditkartendaten betroffen sind.

Und wie man hier liest :_"that it is probable that the intruders obtained a copy of a backup file  with information about Steam transactions between 2004 and 2008.  This  backup file contained *user names*, *email addresses*, *encrypted billing  addresses* and *encrypted credit card information*."

_Wurden vielleicht auch diese Daten geklaut, wenn auch teilweise verschlüsselt.

Kann man Verschlüsselungen nicht knacken ? Bin da kein Experte.

Steam schreibt ja auch selbst :_"...  it's a good idea to watch your credit card activity and statements.   And of course keeping Steam Guard on is a good idea as well."_

Das schreiben sie doch nicht nur so zum Spass !?

Finde den Hinweis legitim. Mancher sucht aber auch krampfhaft was zum meckern ...


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Die Daten sind verschlüsselt.

Das fehlt in der Überschrift total.


----------



## sfc (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Daten sind verschlüsselt.
> 
> Das fehlt in der Überschrift total.


 
Überschriften sind nicht dazu da, den gesamten Inhalt vorwegzunehmen.


----------



## Own3r (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Kann man Verschlüsselungen nicht knacken ? Bin da kein Experte.



Wenn man die Verschlüsselung kennt, dann sollte es mit ein wenig Aufwand auch möglich sein, die ganze Sache zu knacken.

Ich finde die Überschrift zwar auch ein wenig übertrieben, aber da die Daten wurden eventuell kopiert wurden, finde ich es gut, wenn man die Leser auf die Sache aufmerksam macht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Own3r schrieb:


> ... aber da die Daten wurden eventuell kopiert wurden, finde ich es gut, wenn man die Leser auf die Sache aufmerksam macht.



So sehe ich das auch, da ich seit Skyrim auch Steam Nutzer bin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Und @ Two Face : Bild-Level finde ich zu hart und fast beleidigend. Das muss nicht sein, finde ich.


 
Hier sind kürzlich Aussagen erschienen, die man so in der Tat fast nur in der BILD (und afaik auch Spiegel) gefunden hat...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Spiegel, Bild , PCGH .... alles das Gleiche. ( ??? )  ( Achtung Ironie )


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Freunde, das ist eine Headline. 1. kann da net alles drin stehen und das soll es auch net. 2. kann ich den Vorwurf im bemängelten Fall Steam nicht nachvollziehen. 3. machen wir hier keine Headlines, bei denen einem die Füße einschlafen. Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage. Dennoch danke für den Hinweis. Thema erledigt.  Irgendwann stell ich mal ne Sammlung der besten Headlines bereit - von allen, auch den "Seriösen". Ihr werdet euch wundern.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Freunde, das ist eine Headline. 1. kann da net alles drin stehen und das soll es auch net. 2. kann ich den Vorwurf im bemängelten Fall Steam nicht nachvollziehen. 3. machen wir hier keine Headlines, bei denen einem die Füße einschlafen. Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage. Dennoch danke für den Hinweis. Thema erledigt.  Irgendwann stell ich mal ne Sammlung der besten Headlines bereit - von allen, auch den "Seriösen". Ihr werdet euch wundern.


 
Der Teil mit der Mitaufnahme von "Wissenschaft und Politik" war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint (dass ihr es aber ernst nimmt macht mir jetzt aber ziemliche Sorgen). Das "IT-Technik" kann man da aber schon einfach rausnehmen oder besser ersetzen, denn das klingt nämlich nicht nur bescheuert, das ist bescheuert.

Oder war das jetzt auf die Artikel-Überschriften bezogen?


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Own3r schrieb:


> Wenn man die Verschlüsselung kennt, dann sollte es mit ein wenig Aufwand auch möglich sein, die ganze Sache zu knacken.


 
Dann mal viel Spaß bei RSA oder AES-256 

Newell hat in seinem Blog auch darauf hingewiesen, genauer auf seine Kreditkartenabrechnung zu achten. Deshalb hat PCGH rein objektiv richtig berichtet. Wir wissen noch nicht mal, ob die Verschlüsselung nun etwas vernünftiges oder Caesar war


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Teil mit der Mitaufnahme von "Wissenschaft und Politik" war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint (dass ihr es aber ernst nimmt macht mir jetzt aber ziemliche Sorgen). Das "IT-Technik" kann man da aber schon einfach rausnehmen oder besser ersetzen, denn das klingt nämlich nicht nur bescheuert, das ist bescheuert.
> 
> Oder war das jetzt auf die Artikel-Überschriften bezogen?


 Hier gings nur um das Thema Headline.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Appropos Headline Andreas,
wie kann man es eigentlich schaffen Spielzeug und Razer falsch zu schreiben (Spielzug und Razor) und erst nach über 2 Stunden nach Onlinegang merken?


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wahrscheinleich der Karneval.

Wobei ich das nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## sfc (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wenn ihr mit eurer Kritik ernst genommen werden wollt, solltet ihr vielleicht mal bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Mir ist das heute Nachmittag auch aufgefallen, als ich die Meldung über das Forum entdeckt habe. In der News selber tauchte der Fehler da aber schon nicht mehr auf. Ich will mich jetzt nicht festlegen, aber da war sie noch keine 20 Minuten online.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Nein, das Razer wurde so schnell gefixed, Spielzeug nicht


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Die Headline zum neuesten Mass-Effect-3-Artikel ist ja mal voll der Witz. "Ins all schießen" - mit einem Ballon, na klar

Und warum dieser Christian-Wulff-Newsartikel immernoch nicht in das entsprechende Unterforum verschoben wurde ist mir ein Rätsel.

Früher wurden solche User-News sofort ins Poltik/Wissenschaftsunterforum versetzt, nun, nur weil das ein Thema ist, welches die breite Masse interessiert, bleibt's neben News zu SSDs, Grafikkarten und dem Internet stehen.

Offenbar fangen nun auch die Moderatoren an mit zweierlei Maß zu messen.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Früher wurden solche User-News sofort ins Poltik/Wissenschaftsunterforum versetzt, nun, nur weil das ein Thema ist, welches die breite Masse interessiert, bleibt's neben News zu SSDs, Grafikkarten und dem Internet stehen.
> 
> Offenbar fangen nun auch die Moderatoren an mit zweierlei Maß zu messen.



Wenn du mit deinen Unterstellungen dann fertig bist, kannst du ja die User-News-Regeln (nochmal?) durchlesen.

Seit dem letzten Update wurden, nach den Forderungen einiger Foren-User, auch politische/gesellschaftliche Großereignisse mit in den Themenbereich der User-News gefasst.

Der bisher einmalige Rücktritt eines deutschen Bundespräsidenten, auf Grund staatsanwaltschaftlicher Ermittlungen, darf durchaus unter diese Rubrik fallen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

"Einmaliger Rücktritt"? Köhler ist auch zurückgetreten.

Egal - dass aber solch eine Änderung kommt, hätte mir ja natürlich bewusst sein sollen: ist ja nur logisch, wenn auf der Main ja schon kernthemafremde Newsartikel kommen, muss das ja natürlich auch für die User-News zu erlauben sein.

(moment - habe ich das nicht irgendwo ein paar Posts weiter hinten sogar prophezeit?)


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

hmm 

Ich geb dir ja in vielen Punkten recht Two Face aber wenn ich mir dann den titel anschaue und sehe was du hier machst ......



> Der bisher *einmalige Rücktritt* eines deutschen Bundespräsidenten, *auf Grund staatsanwaltschaftlicher Ermittlungen*


 
so antwortest ...



> "Einmaliger Rücktritt"? Köhler ist auch zurückgetreten.


 
Dann machst du doch nichts anderes wie die Bildzeitung 
Du greifst dir nur einen teil eines Satzes heraus, wiederholst den und antwortest nur auf diese zwei Worte 
Dadurch hat aber die Antwort nichts mehr mit der eigendlichen Aussage zu tun.

sry aber du drehst dir die Welt auch so das dir die Sonne schön auf den Bauch scheint


----------



## Two-Face (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wie bitte?

Ich habe einen kleinen Fehler in seinem Post korrigiert, was ich zum Rest sage, steht doch drunter. Auf was soll ich bitte eingehen? Soll ich jetzt auch noch anfangen, in einem Thread eines Hardware-Forums über Politik zu debattieren? 

Oder wie soll ich das jetzt schon wieder verstehen?


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

hey ich will dir ja nicht auf den schlips treten aber ich hatte gerade noch den Titel im Kopf mit Bildzeitung Niveau und dann machst du genau das was die gerne machen .

Welchen Fehler gabe es den in diesen Satz ?

Oder ist der Köhler auch wegen staatsanwaltschaftlicher Ermittlungen zurückgetreten


----------



## Two-Face (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Verflucht, das hab' ich nicht gelesen

Kommt davon wenn man nebenher mit was anderem beschäftigt ist...egal, wir können das Thema aber auch gerne woanders fortsetzen.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Vielleicht sollten wir mal Redakteure sammeln. 
Wir ordnen die Bildüberschriften/Themen den Redakteuren zu und gucken, wer am meisten sammelt.


----------



## sfc (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal Redakteure sammeln.
> Wir ordnen die Bildüberschriften/Themen den Redakteuren zu und gucken, wer am meisten sammelt.



Man könnte stattdessen auch ein gutes Buch lesen, zocken oder seine Zeit sinnvoll verbringen ...


----------



## Rizzard (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Nach ein paar Wochen hab ich den Thread jetzt auch mal entdeckt.
Im Grunde kann ich Two-Face´s Ärger auch nachvollziehen, aber was will man großartig machen, wenn es von oben heist mach es so und so.

Tat aber mal ganz gut, das jemand mit einer nicht so ganz verkehrten Meinung auf den Putz gehauen hat.


----------



## Jan565 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, kann ich Two-Face nur zustimmen. 

Gut das die Website geändert wurde kann ich irgendwo verstehen. Nach einiger Zeit hat man sich auch dran gewöhnt. Aber jetzt schon wieder? Alles anders und dann zum Teil News bringen die sowas von uninteressant sind und mehr oder weniger nicht zum Thema gehören, finde ich auch nicht richtig. 

Bin auch nicht seit gestern hier, aber auch noch nicht so lange. Aber das Niveau geht wirklich langsam runter. Man kann nur hoffen das mehr User dieser Ansicht sind und helfen dabei die Seite zu ihrem alten zu Glanz zu verhelfen. Denn ich bin gerne hier mal on. Was man auch an meiner Aktivität wohl sieht.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Mal eine überschrift, die mir die Tage aufgefallen war und ich tierisch blöd fand


> Motorola Defy Mini und Motoluxe: Günstige Smartphones auf dem MWC - Konkurrenz für Apple?


Warum muss jedes Handy direkt Applekonkurrenz gemacht werden? Gerade Defy hatte nie vor mit dem iPhone zu konkurrieren. Das ist so klickhascherei, die vollkommen unnötig ist. Das macht die News nicht schlecht, aber das lässt das Image von PCGH sinken. Wir wissen, dass ihr auch vernünftige Artikel schreiben könnt, deshalb braucht ihr sowas nicht.

Übrigens fand ich gut, dass ihr beim Nokia die Kamera noch mal erklärt habt, aber ein Update hätte es da auch getan.

Gut ist auch, dass die Artikel oft/nicht immer von der Rechtschreibung besser werden.

Die Sammelthreads finde ich auch besser.

Bei Anzeigennews bin ich aber immernoch dafür, dass das [Anzeige] VOR den "Artikel" kommt und nicht danach. Das ist vermutlich auch einer dieser Sachen, die gemeint waren mit versteckt. Einen Titel über 2 Zeilen und am ende das Ding hinten dran.

Gute finde ich auch, dass die eine oder andere News inzwischen einfach ohne Bildergalerie kommt, nur leider noch nicht konsequent genug. Was hat Ebay mit Antivirenprogrammen zu tun? Genau wie bei den Bankenbetrügern. Man könnte meinen, das wäre Werbung und keine Galerie.


----------



## Daniel D. (4. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich bin noch nicht so lange als User dabei, habe mich aber auch schon über die Themen oder News beschwert die hier geschrieben werden. Ich stimme Two Face ohne Ausnahme zu: Wozu diese abartig sinnlosen "Die 100 besten etc."-Themen? Wenn ich so etwas wissen will, gehe ich auf YouTube oder suche im Internet, wo ich bessere Bilder finde. Nervfaktor Nr. 1! 

Die besten Beiträge bzw. News kommen von den Usern.  Ich lese gerne diese Rubrik, da ich dort fast immer etwas interessantes finde, ohne über 30 Überschriften zu fliegen, die allesamt Werbung und absoluter b*ll***t sind.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, kann ich Two-Face nur zustimmen.



Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich, sorry, wenn ich das so hart formulieren muss.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Mal eine überschrift, die mir die Tage aufgefallen war und ich tierisch blöd fand
> 
> Warum muss jedes Handy direkt Applekonkurrenz gemacht werden? Gerade Defy hatte nie vor mit dem iPhone zu konkurrieren. Das ist so klickhascherei, die vollkommen unnötig ist. Das macht die News nicht schlecht, aber das lässt das Image von PCGH sinken. Wir wissen, dass ihr auch vernünftige Artikel schreiben könnt, deshalb braucht ihr sowas nicht.



Nehmen wir auf - war in dem Fall nicht als Klickhascherei gedacht, aber ich weiß, was Du meinst.



Daniel D. schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht so lange als User dabei, habe mich aber auch schon über die Themen oder News beschwert die hier geschrieben werden. Ich stimme Two Face ohne Ausnahme zu: Wozu diese abartig sinnlosen "Die 100 besten etc."-Themen? Wenn ich so etwas wissen will, gehe ich auf YouTube oder suche im Internet, wo ich bessere Bilder finde. Nervfaktor Nr. 1!
> 
> Die besten Beiträge bzw. News kommen von den Usern.  Ich lese gerne diese Rubrik, da ich dort fast immer etwas interessantes finde, ohne über 30 Überschriften zu fliegen, die allesamt Werbung und absoluter b*ll***t sind.


 
Darf ich auch pauschal behaupten, dass hier "30 Überschriften sind, die allesamt Werbung und ##++++*** sind?


----------



## BigBubby (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

2 neue Kandidaten für blöde Überschriften:



> Telekom knackt Übertragungs-Rekord - 400 Gbit/s per Glasfaser mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit


Glasfaser mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Ja ist korrekt, aber total überflüssig. Der Artikel dazu war ungenau und Lichtgeschwindigkeit hat da nichts drin zu suchen. Das sollte klar sein bei Glasphasertechnik...
(dazu geht die Lichtgeschwindigkeit von 17m/s bis 300.000.000m/s. Also welche war gemeint 


> Battlefield 3: Großes Update erst im Frühling, aber 'tolle News' auf der GDC


Metereologisch haben wir seit 4 Tagen Frühling...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Glas*f*aser gebe ich weiter.

BF3: Astronomisch und phänologisch nicht - sorry, aber das halte ich jetzt nicht für diskussionswürdig (und insbesondere müßig, denn mit dem Ansatz kann ich jede Headline schlechtreden).


----------



## OSI_Lars (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



BigBubby schrieb:


> _Glasphaser mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit. _
> 
> Ja ist korrekt, aber total überflüssig.
> 
> ...


 
Der Artikel dazu war so genau, wie es die Informationen der Telekom zugelassen haben. Die Quelle führt "Lichtgeschwindigkeit" leider nicht weiter aus. 

Die Telekom hat sich in der Quelle auf die Lichtgeschwindigkeit berufen. Vielleicht wollte man damit verdeutlichen, dass die Technik schon so weit ist, dass man keine Drosselung einbauen muss.


----------



## BigBubby (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich versuche jetzt einfach etwas kritischer zu sein als früher.
Wenn ich hier 10 poste und nur 8 korrigiert werden, dann ist das sehr viel mehr als früher.
(Mit dem Frühling ist mir nur aufgefallen, da mein Standard-Radiosender das im 15minuten Takt verlauten lassen hat).

@OSI_Lars 
Lies bitte die Kommentare zu dem Thema durch. Da wurde unter anderem ein Link genannt, wo der gleiche Artikel in "genau" noch mal vorhanden ist.
Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit war auch nur das synonym. Was soll sich denn in einem Lichtwellenleiter anderes ausbreiten als Licht und warum sollte es da nicht Lichtgeschwindigkeit haben. Nur weil ein Quelle ein bisschen werbewirksam mit Schlagworten um sich wirft, muss man das selber ja auch nicht machen. 
Viel interessanter war es, dass man mit einer Phase diese geschwindigkeit erreicht hatte.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Man sollte hier trotzdem keine Sachen posten, die nicht einmal nach maximal-selbstkritischer Prüfung eine Änderung wert sind (siehe "Frühling").


----------



## OSI_Lars (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



BigBubby schrieb:


> @OSI_Lars
> Lies bitte die Kommentare zu dem Thema durch. Da wurde unter anderem ein Link genannt, wo der gleiche Artikel in "genau" noch mal vorhanden ist.
> Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit war auch nur das synonym. Was soll sich denn in einem Lichtwellenleiter anderes ausbreiten als Licht und warum sollte es da nicht Lichtgeschwindigkeit haben. Nur weil ein Quelle ein bisschen werbewirksam mit Schlagworten um sich wirft, muss man das selber ja auch nicht machen.
> Viel interessanter war es, dass man mit einer Phase diese geschwindigkeit erreicht hatte.



Was Du als "genau" bezeichnest, wird von der Telekom als "für Techniker" angegeben. 

Wie hoch denkst Du ist der prozentuale Anteil der Leser (mich eingeschlossen), die diese Aussage in Gänze erfassen und bewerten können?

_"Diese enorme Übertragungsleistung wurde durch den Einsatz innovativer  Übertragungstechniken mit zwei Trägerfrequenzen, zwei  Polarisationsebenen und 16-QAM Quadratur-Amplituden-Modulation sowie digitaler offline Signalverarbeitung für die Entzerrung von Fasereinflüssen und mit Soft-FEC Forward-Error-Correction Dekodierung im Empfänger erreicht."_

Darüber hinaus ist die Bezeichnung "Lichtgeschwindigkeit" nicht falsch, sondern eben als Überbegriff gewählt, den viele Leser verstehen. Warum also ein Thema unnötig verkomplizieren?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

In letzter Zeit kommt es einem vor als würden Fehler mit der Lupe gesucht um diese anzukreiden


----------



## OSI_Lars (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit kommt es einem vor als würden Fehler mit der Lupe gesucht um diese anzukreiden


 
 Jetzt wo Du es sagst... 

Im Übrigen besteht immer noch ein Unterschied zwischen "etwas als Fehler bezeichnen" und " einen Fehler machen". Aber da scheinen einige Poster etwas beratungsresistent…


----------



## mmayr (5. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> In letzter Zeit kommt es einem vor als würden Fehler mit der Lupe gesucht um diese anzukreiden



Auf beiden Seiten!

22 Seiten in diesem Thread und keine Einsicht, von beiden Seiten!
Naja...


----------



## OSI_Lars (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



mmayr schrieb:


> Auf beiden Seiten!
> 
> 22 Seiten in diesem Thread und keine Einsicht, von beiden Seiten!
> Naja...



Worauf beziehst Du Dich?

Ich kann nur für die letzten Einträge (Telekom) sprechen. Da will ein Forenuser einen Oberbegriff als Fehler verkaufen und fordert Erklärungen, die nur einem Bruchteil der Leser etwas bringen. Ich begründe die Wahl des Oberbegriffs anschaulich - dem können vermutlich ebenfalls die meisten Leser folgen. 

Der Kollege hat zwar Recht, dass man deutlich tiefer in die Materie einsteigen kann, aber "1_6-QAM Quadratur-Amplituden-Modulation_" ist einfach zu wahnsinnig und bringt dem normalen Anwender Nullkommanix.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wo Menschen arbeiten passieren nunmal Fehler, soll nicht sein aber niemand ist perfekt. Wenn ich mir zb so oft die Rechtschreibung ankreiden lassen müßte wäre ich schon längst weg vom Fenster.
Einerseits wird ja gewünscht das man es allgemein Verständlich schreibt, auf der anderen Seite fehlt dann wieder was oder man unterstellt lasche Rechersche. Man kommt allerdings nur gemeinsam weiter und nicht wenn man sich permanent Minen in den Weg legt. Vielleicht wird es hier ja noch was, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## BigBubby (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Moment. Wo habe ich nur ein mal behauptet, dass es ein Fehler ist? Ich habe geschrieben, dass es vollkommen überflüssig ist, da sich in einem Lichtwellenleiter "nur" Licht ausbreitet und Licht immer Lichtgeschwindigkeit hat und das zum anderen etwas ungenau geschrieben wurde. Was daran ungenau ist, kann man ja dem im passenden Diskussionsthread zu findenden Link zu Chip entnehmen. (Kleiner Tipp über ein Glasfaserkabel wurde sehr viel mehr übertragen als die läppische im Artikel genannte Zahl)

Ich habe NIE geschrieben, dass es FALSCH ist oder ein FEHLER. Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass er UNGENAU ist und offensichtliche Informationen als besonderes präsentiert.

Aber ihr dürft mir gerne erklären, was so besonderes dadran ist, dass die Telekom es geschaft hat, dass sich Licht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet...


----------



## OSI_Lars (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Moment. Wo habe ich nur ein mal behauptet, dass es ein Fehler ist?



Stimmt, hast Du nicht. Scusi!

Die Fragen wären noch offen:
-  Wie hoch denkst Du ist der prozentuale Anteil der Leser (mich  eingeschlossen), die diese Aussage in Gänze erfassen und bewerten  können?
-  Darüber hinaus ist die Bezeichnung "Lichtgeschwindigkeit" nicht falsch,  sondern eben als Überbegriff gewählt, den viele Leser verstehen. Warum  also ein Thema unnötig verkomplizieren?


----------



## BigBubby (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Du sollst ja nichts unnötig verkomplizieren. 
Die Aussage, dass sich Licht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet trägt nur Null informationen und dabei ist es egal für wen. Sie ist also total überflüssig.
Was aber in den Artikel fehlt ist, wie schnell wirklich übertragen wurde. Ich hau dir einfach mal das Zitat hier rein, da du es anscheind nicht nachgelesen hast:


TheRealBecks schrieb:


> Die News ist nur bedingt richtig. Es sind nicht 400 GBit/s Netto / 512 GBit/s Brutto pro Glaswaser, sondern pro Wellenlänge (Kanal). Mit insgesamt 48 genutzen Kanälen sind es 19,2 Terabit/s Netto / 24,576 Terabit/s Brutto!
> 
> Dieser Fehler sollte unbedingt in der News und vor allem der Überschrift behoben werden!
> 
> ...


 
Da ist nichts kompliziertes dran. Das sollte jeder Depp verstehen und gleichzeit sind alle Infos drin und nicht nur die halbe Nachricht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ihr fahrt euch jetzt an diesem einen Artikel fest...
Ich hab vorhin den Startpost von 2Face durchgelesen.

Er hat definitiv recht. Ich kenne PCGH seit 2006. 

Schaut euch nur mal den "News-Thread" an. Jeder meint etwas so uninteressantes Mitteilen zu müssen und je weniger es mit Computer zu tun hat umso besser ist es.

Was interessieren mich bitteschön APPLE? Blöde Smartphones haben auch nichts mit PC zu tun..Patentkriege? Kindisches Intel oder AMD ist besser gehabe oder sonstige Politikartikel die mich einen scheiss interessieren? Ich bin Schweizer und wohne auch in der Schweiz. Eure Politik interessiert mich 0.

Dann noch möchtegern wissenschaftliche Artikel die mit null Ahnung und ohne jegliche Interesse dahingeschrieben wurden.

Dann noch zu den News. Hauptsache sie halten die mausrigen Vorgaben ein. Eine Quelle. Ein ctrl+c ctrl+v und möglichs viele Klicks und ein "gefällt mir Button" 
Sind wir nun auf Facebook Niveau gefallen mit nicht mal Bildartikeln? Wo sind die Artikel die aus Begeisterung, Wissen und Hardwareliebe stammen? Nirgendwo mehr!

Auch kein Wunder. Das Durchschnittsalter hat sich wohl so um die 12-16 Jahren eingependelt (nichts gegen Junge) aber als erwachsener Mensch liest man gerne was interessantes und durchdachtes.

Naja. Ich komm nur noch aus langeweile ins Forum. Und nicht um mich mit hochqualitativen Schreiben zu beschäftigen. 

Mir tuts leid fürs PCGH Team usw. aber so wie früher ist es nicht mehr.

Nur noch kurze Fragen wie : Wie Lüfter anschliessen? Konkurrentengeflame.... 
Das hat doch nichts mit Extreme zu tun. Sorry!

Das traurige ist nur dass es keinem mehr auffällt, weil es viele gar nicht anders kennen. Wenn man hier allen OFF Topic löschen würde, wäre nicht mehr viel da. 
Auch kommt es mir manchmal vor dass hier einige Leute von Firmen angestellt sind und für ihre Produkte werben. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



> Nur noch kurze Fragen wie : Wie Lüfter anschliessen? Konkurrentengeflame....
> Das hat doch nichts mit Extreme zu tun.


 
Das ist ja mittlerweile in vielen Foren so üblich, keine Eigeninitiative oder selbst man was probieren. Einfach nur Schlaraffenland, die gebratenen Tauben kommen schon. Klar sollte man öfters sagen probiere es aus oder nutze die Suchfunktion, aber wenn man die Leute vergrault wirft es auch kein gutes Licht auf das Forum.



> Wo sind die Artikel die aus Begeisterung, Wissen und Hardwareliebe stammen? Nirgendwo mehr!


 
Vielleicht ist es einfach nur ein abstumpfen, da ja mitunter die Meinungen zum Thema auch nur sinnfrei sind.

Gut es ist ein PC Forum, aber ein Blick über den Tellerrand schadet nicht. Gut das mit den Handys und Co ist schon erdrückend da wäre weniger wirklich mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Wenn ich über den Tellerand gucken will, dann schau ich in die Tageszeitung und lese mich in anderen Zeitschriften (oder im Internet) darüber schlau. 

Oder warum gibt es Medien über IT und Computer und solche über Wissenschaft und Politik? Das war ja der ursprüngliche Sinn von FACHgebundener Berichterstattung, man kann das nicht alles in eine Zeitschrift oder Zeitung pressen, der eine bring sein Zeug über Computerhardware, der andere über Wissenschaft, Boulevard, Autos & Motorrad usw. 

Das was PCGH hier betreibt ist nichts anderes als übersteigerter Enthusiasmus eines (nicht mal dazu fähigen) Newsschreibers oder (wenn man boshaft oder noch engstirniger sein will) das Auffangen von Klicks.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



> Wenn ich über den Tellerand gucken will, dann schau ich in die Tageszeitung und lese mich in anderen Zeitschriften (oder im Internet) darüber schlau.


Gut das ist natürlich Ansichtssache, mich persönlich stört es nicht besonders wobei das Hauptaugenmerk natürlich beim Thema bleiben sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



OSI_Lars schrieb:


> Der Artikel dazu war so genau, wie es die Informationen der Telekom zugelassen haben. Die Quelle führt "Lichtgeschwindigkeit" leider nicht weiter aus.
> 
> Die Telekom hat sich in der Quelle auf die Lichtgeschwindigkeit berufen. Vielleicht wollte man damit verdeutlichen, dass die Technik schon so weit ist, dass man keine Drosselung einbauen muss.



Man muss ja nicht alles schlechte übernehmen, was man in einer Quelle findet. 
(Genauer: Man sollte imho nicht. Sonst kann man ja gleich nur die Quelle verlinken und sich den Rest sparen)





OSI_Lars schrieb:


> Was Du als "genau" bezeichnest, wird von der Telekom als "für Techniker" angegeben.
> 
> Wie hoch denkst Du ist der prozentuale Anteil der Leser (mich eingeschlossen), die diese Aussage in Gänze erfassen und bewerten können?
> 
> _"Diese enorme Übertragungsleistung wurde durch den Einsatz innovativer  Übertragungstechniken mit zwei Trägerfrequenzen, zwei  Polarisationsebenen und 16-QAM Quadratur-Amplituden-Modulation sowie digitaler offline Signalverarbeitung für die Entzerrung von Fasereinflüssen und mit Soft-FEC Forward-Error-Correction Dekodierung im Empfänger erreicht."_


 
Ich möchte nicht behaupten, dass ich diesen Absatz in Gänze erfassen kann, aber er liefert selbst mir ein vielfaches mehr an Informationen, als die disktutierte News. (für die hätte notfalls auch die Zeichenzahl der Überschrift gereicht)
Aber um den Spieß mal umzudrehen:
Dieser Thread erhebt ja den Vorwurf, dass Niveau würde auf BILD-Level fallen - und du vertrittst die Ansicht, dass alles, was über "Telekom erzielt XYZ Gbit/s per Glasfaser auf ABC km zwischen DEF und GHI" schon "zu technisch" ist? Ich kenne jetzt nicht unbedingt viele BILD-Leser (und BILD scheint gar nicht berichtet zu haben), aber überfordert wäre von denen sicherlich keiner.

An anderer Stelle wird hier über Quantenmechanik, Astrophysik und Raumfahrt berichtet.


----------



## OSI_Lars (6. März 2012)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Du sollst ja nichts unnötig verkomplizieren.
> Die Aussage, dass sich Licht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet trägt nur Null informationen und dabei ist es egal für wen. Sie ist also total überflüssig.
> Was aber in den Artikel fehlt ist, wie schnell wirklich übertragen wurde. Ich hau dir einfach mal das Zitat hier rein, da du es anscheind nicht nachgelesen hast:
> 
> ...



Ich zerlege mal eben Deinen Beitrag Aussage für Aussage, vielleicht checkst Du es dann. 

"Die Aussage, dass sich Licht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet trägt nur Null informationen und dabei ist es egal für wen."
- Ich schreibe "Glasfaser -> Lichtgeschwindigkeit" und nicht "Licht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit". Und ja, ich finde es faszinierend, dass meine Daten mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit durch die Welt reisen.

"Sie ist total überflüssig"
- Du stützt diese Aussage bereits auf Deine hingebogene "Licht -> Lichtgeschwindigkeit"-Aussage. Darüber hinaus formulierst Du, als wenn Dein Wort Gesetz wäre. Ich würde in so einem Fall eine "Meiner Meinung nach..."-Formulierung vorziehen. 

"Was aber in den Artikel fehlt ist, wie schnell wirklich übertragen wurde."
- Nein, ich beziehe mich auf die Nutzbitrate.

"Ich hau dir einfach mal das Zitat hier rein, da du es anscheind nicht nachgelesen hast"
- Ebenfalls falsch. Ich kenne die gesamte Meldung, sollte Dir aber anhand meiner Argumentation bereits aufgegangen sein. Schau mal in die Kommentare, die Du anscheinend nicht richtig gelesen hast. 

"Da ist nichts kompliziertes dran. Das sollte jeder Depp verstehen und  gleichzeit sind alle Infos drin und nicht nur die halbe Nachricht."
- Ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Du wählst einfach ein anderes Zitat und legst es mir in den Mund? Schau Dir bitte an, welches Zitat ich wirklich gebracht habe und dann beantworte bitte die einfache Frage, wie viele Leser das verstehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht alles schlechte übernehmen, was man in einer Quelle findet.
> (Genauer: Man sollte imho nicht. Sonst kann man ja gleich nur die Quelle verlinken und sich den Rest sparen)



Oh weia. Die 400 Gbit/s (Nutzbitrate) ist ein Bestandteil der Meldung. Die 24,6 Tbit/s (48 Kanäle) sind ebenfalls ein Bestandteil der News. 

Welche Aussage davon ist falsch, schlecht oder ungeeignet? Und warum ist dem so?


----------



## BigBubby (6. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Also noch mal ganz ruhig.
Ich lege dir nichs in den Mund, sondern zeige nur, wie einfach man das beschreiben kann.

In einem Glasfaserkabel kann nur Licht übertragen werden und dieses kann sich halt nur lichtschnell bewegen. Wenn du das faszinierend findest, ok. Aber 98% der Leserschaft ist das vollkommen klar und bläht die News nur auf. 

Die Überschrift ist und bleibt falsch, da es keine 400gbit/(s*Glasfaser) sind. In der News steht es richtig, dass es 400gbit/(s*Wellenlängenkanal) ist. Aber es fehlt in der News für jeden Leser, dass davon 48St. pro Glasfaser erreicht werden und es damit 19,2Tbit/(s*Glasfaser) sind (was ich sehr viel faszinierender fand, als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit). Die Aussage hätte schon ausgereicht und dafür muss man nicht die Phasendrehung in TEM-Leitern erklären und wie das mit den verschiedenen Phasen funktioniert bzw. verschiedene Wellen gleichzeitig existieren können, wobei das mal etwas interessantes wäre. So als Wissensartikel (Da könnte ich das alte EMF-Skript fast wieder rausholen).

In einem Artikel kann es übrigens auch mehrere Informationsebenen geben. Eine die den Kern einfach darstellt (48 x 400gbit) und ein weiterer, der genauer in die Materie eingeht. Wer interesse hat, liest halt weiter und wem das zu kompliziert ist, der fragt entweder in den Kommentaren oder dem reichen die einfachen Informationen.
Man muss nicht immer den absolut kleinsten Nenner nehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*



OSI_Lars schrieb:


> Oh weia. Die 400 Gbit/s (Nutzbitrate) ist ein Bestandteil der Meldung. Die 24,6 Tbit/s (48 Kanäle) sind ebenfalls ein Bestandteil der News.
> 
> Welche Aussage davon ist falsch, schlecht oder ungeeignet? Und warum ist dem so?


 
Wenn ich unter einem Zitat schreibe, mache ich das nicht ohne Grund, sondern um einen Kontext zu geben. In diesem Fall wurde dort ausdrücklich "Lichtgeschwindigkeit" thematisiert. Warum dieser Begriff schlecht bzw. gerade zu lächerlich für eine Hervorhebung bei diesem News-Thema geeignet ist, wurde von meinen Vorpostern mehrfach anschaulich dargelegt und ich habe dem nichts hinzuzufügen.


Ebenfalls nicht ohne Grund halte ich Aussagen, die über den Kontext, der sie motiviert, hinausgehende Bedeutung haben, allgemein. In dem Fall geht es fallunabhängig um die zweifelhafte Begründung "das Stand so in der Quelle".
In eine News gehört (für mich), was wahr, wichtig und neu ist. (Bei komplexen Sachverhalten zusätzlich was wahr, für das Verständnis wichtig und alt ist. Aber Komplexität sollte hier ja vermieden werden.)
Bei "wahr" ist die Quelle oftmals das beste, was ein Redakteur zur Hand hat. Aber "wichtig" und "neu" entscheidet er höchst selbst. Wenn Trivialplätze wie "Licht @ Lichtgeschwindigkeit", die weder neu noch im Kontext wichtig sind*, es durch diese beiden Filterkriterien und an eine prominente Stelle der News schaffen (z.B. die Überschrift), dann hat das nichts mit der Quelle zu tun, sondern mit Entscheidungen des Autors.
Objektiv werten will ich diese Entscheidungen nicht, denn die Wahl des Zielpublikums bleibt natürlich auch dem Autor überlassen**, aber die Verantwortung dafür an die Quelle abzuschieben - das geht nicht.

*: Wäre die News eine andere, wenn die Telekom die 3 TB/s mit einem nicht-lichtschnellen Medium erreicht hätte? Nein.

**: Subjektiv (das hier ist immer noch ein Feedbackbereich, kein reines Analyseforum) möchte ich aber festhalten, dass ich mich nicht als Zielgruppe der gewählten Formulierung zähle, sie aber als passend für den dem Vorurteil entsprechenden BILD-Leser erachte.


----------



## lunar19 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich weiß nicht, ob hier rein gehört, aber mir ist grade noch mal was aufgefallen: Cooler Master bringt Vapor-Chamber CPU-Kühler - Update - cpu-kühler, cooler master Achtet mal auf die Bilder und das unterstrichenen bei z.B. "Vapor Chamber". Könnte ja mal korrigiert werden.


----------



## thysol (7. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was ein "UBS-Stick" ist:

Windows 8 to go: Das UBS-Stick-Betriebssystem von Microsoft - microsoft, cebit, windows 8

Rechtschreibfehler in News kann mann ja noch verzeihen, aber der Titel sollte schon korrekt sein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Gefixt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. März 2012)

*AW: Niveau fällt auf Bild-Level - Foren-Veteran verdächtigt Klickhascherei*

Hier geht es weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...n-zu-artikeln-auf-www-pcgameshardware-de.html
*Thread geschlossen*


----------

